# I'm ready for anything!



## Zen

Any questions?







Here a shot of all I have so far:






And something Extra that the game has - A TV Guide


----------



## Valerie

*is impressed*

that is a lot of guide

is there a fishing/ bug/ diving guide in there?


----------



## Zen

Valerie said:


> *is impressed*
> 
> that is a lot of guide
> 
> is there a fishing/ bug/ diving guide in there?



the one on the end (the one that has 4000 on it) is an item catalog.  it has a fish/bug guide


----------



## Jake

do you have pictures of the japanese and modern style train station in them?


----------



## Stevey Queen

I'm pretty sure Champ isn't in the game but one of those guides should have a Villager List. Can you please confirm this? Also, if you see any villager that isn't on this website, you should post it.

http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers

Please and thank you


----------



## aikatears

Does it say if 12 is the maximum village we can have?


----------



## Jake

Lovemcqueen said:


> I'm pretty sure Champ isn't in the game but one of those guides should have a Villager List. Can you please confirm this? Also, if you see any villager that isn't on this website, you should post it.
> View attachment 2384
> http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers
> 
> Please and thank you



champ has already been confirmed to not be in the game. A girl on twitter with the Japanese guide tweeted the month Champs birthday is in, and he was missing on his birthday, unless his birthday changed, then he's gone

-----------
Also does that book mention anything on fertilizer; and could you please check to see if i am missing any community projects from the thread; http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63838-Community-Projects


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> do you have pictures of the japanese and modern style train station in them?



Yes I do. In all 3 guides. Just for you Jake, here they are:








Lovemcqueen said:


> I'm pretty sure Champ isn't in the game but one of those guides should have a Villager List. Can you please confirm this? Also, if you see any villager that isn't on this website, you should post it.
> View attachment 2384
> http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers
> 
> Please and thank you



Unfortunately, champ isn't in this game.




aikatears said:


> Does it say if 12 is the maximum village we can have?



To date, I have not seen a village that has more than 10 villagers in it. I've seen quite a few as well while dream running.


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> Yes I do. In all 3 guides. Just for you Jake, here they are:



bless your soul you beautiful child


----------



## aikatears

Oo pic so nice


----------



## Jennifer

Does it tell you all the Community Projects?  What about colorings/designs that can be done at R Parkers for sets?

Would love to know if the Princess set could be recolored for example.


----------



## Octavia

This is great, do keep us updated on anything interesting you find.


----------



## oath2order

The game has THREE GUIDE BOOKS?!


----------



## DJStarstryker

You said the one on the right is an item catalog. What are the other two?


----------



## Jake

DJStarstryker said:


> You said the one on the right is an item catalog. What are the other two?



from what i can read, the first one says 'complete guide' the second one says 'game guide'


----------



## Lotus

Can I paint my house?


----------



## Zen

Jennifer said:


> Does it tell you all the Community Projects?  What about colorings/designs that can be done at R Parkers for sets?
> 
> Would love to know if the Princess set could be recolored for example.



Yes it does. Complete with pictures  The Catalog Guide has pics of every customized and customizable item. Unfortunately, the Princess Series is uncustomizable.




oath2order said:


> The game has THREE GUIDE BOOKS?!



It has 4. I just bought another on my way home.




DJStarstryker said:


> You said the one on the right is an item catalog. What are the other two?



Complete guide by Dengeki Online
Game Guide Complete by Enterbrain
Complete Catalog Guide by Nintendo Dream

I just bought a 4th one which is the Complete Game Guide and Catalog by Nintendo




Lotus said:


> Can I paint my house?



No. You hire Nook and his nephews to do it for you.


----------



## Fame

Wow these are so cool. I hope these get translated into English or English ones are made.


----------



## HayHey

This is awesome.  I hope they release these, if not one in English.


----------



## HayHey

Would you be able to show us some more scans? Maybe the new one.


----------



## Zen

HayHey said:


> Would you be able to show us some more scans? Maybe the new one.



I can answer most questions but they are HUGE books, so scans are hard to do xD I can take select shots if you need it.


----------



## Dizzard

We'll probably be lucky if we get even one guide with the same amount of detail as those ones.

I'm very interested in hearing about the maximum villager. Even though you say you haven't seen a town with more than 10, if you see anything in the guide talking about villager counts could you tell us here?


----------



## PaisleyMouse

Awesome!


----------



## SodaDog

are there any more train station town hall plans other than the fairytale modern and japanese?


----------



## dexterminate88

Does it mention if Brewster still stores gyroids? Or anyone else for that matter, or are they orderable? In the item catalog for what can be customized, can the red telephone box be painted dark blue? Are K.K songs orderable? It seems like they would be since you can buy them in Timmy/Tommys shop.

Thank you for doing this! I hope the US gets at least one decent guide/catalog


----------



## AmenFashion

Any new Octopus villagers in the game?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Dizzard said:


> We'll probably be lucky if we get even one guide with the same amount of detail as those ones.
> 
> I'm very interested in hearing about the maximum villager. Even though you say you haven't seen a town with more than 10, if you see anything in the guide talking about villager counts could you tell us here?



Zen confirmed the max amount of villagers is 10 in another thread.


----------



## the_bria

oh god i hope you can paint it blue!!  then it'll be the tardis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jir

Really hope they make guides like these when it comes out in North America. I'd love to own one of those just to skim through it every once in awhile.


----------



## Fame

Lovemcqueen said:


> Zen confirmed the max amount of villagers is 10 in another thread.



I heard it was confirmed 12 but if 10 has been confirmed in a book then I'll go with that xD


----------



## I'm in love

Magnus,Well I have Katie can you please open your gate?Please.


----------



## Liquefy

HayHey said:


> Would you be able to show us some more scans? Maybe the new one.



That would be illegal and copyright infringement.


----------



## 18pokemon

where can I buy them?


----------



## Khiara

Champ isn't gone. He just took back his old job.


----------



## Zen

SodaDog said:


> are there any more train station town hall plans other than the fairytale modern and japanese?



nope. just those 3. oh and the default if you want to count that one in.



dexterminate88 said:


> Does it mention if Brewster still stores gyroids?
> Or anyone else for that matter, or
> are they orderable?
> In the item catalog for what can be customized, can the red telephone box be painted dark blue?
> Are K.K songs orderable? It seems like they would be since you can buy them in Timmy/Tommys shop.
> 
> Thank you for doing this! I hope the US gets at least one decent guide/catalog



- It does not as he cannot. He will give you 4 gyroids that look like him through the Cafe job.
- Club 444 can store 4 of them at a time. Just talk to the 4 gyroids in the back and you can replace them.
- gyroids are not orderable.
- no it cannot.
- orderable once you have it. i.e. you can order copies.




AmenFashion said:


> Any new Octopus villagers in the game?



did not play city folk so not sure about new. there are only 3 octopus villagers though.


----------



## Jake

could you please be able to provide scans for these 2 community projects?
Bell (ベル)
A bell (つりがね)


----------



## Zen

Added a couple more pics in the first post. 



Jake. said:


> could you please be able to provide scans for these 2 community projects?
> Bell (ベル)
> A bell (つりがね)



and here you are:


----------



## Jake

thank you very much ^^


----------



## X66x66

Where did you buy them??


----------



## Zen

X66x66 said:


> Where did you buy them??



I live in Japan. So, the store.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

18pokemon said:


> where can I buy them?



Oh, just your local video game retailer... if you live in Japan.


----------



## CHR:)S

indigoXdaisy said:


> Oh, just your local video game retailer... if you live in Japan.



ok yah


----------



## Stevey Queen

Zen said:


> Added a couple more pics in the first post.
> 
> 
> 
> and here you are:



Why are there two prices?


----------



## dexterminate88

Zen said:


> - It does not as he cannot. He will give you 4 gyroids that look like him through the Cafe job.
> - Club 444 can store 4 of them at a time. Just talk to the 4 gyroids in the back and you can replace them.
> - gyroids are not orderable.
> - no it cannot.
> - orderable once you have it. i.e. you can order copies.



No TARDIS AND no gyroid storage. *sigh* that makes me a sad panda. I don't want to create a character JUST to store gyroids, pfft waste. I don't even like gyroids, they're creepy. I think I'll pass on collecting them this game. Thank you for responding!

And the two prices on the bell are because one is a purchase price and one is a demolishing price.


----------



## Jake

Lovemcqueen said:


> Why are there two prices?



that's a good question, I'd say one was rich town, and one was normal town, but I know the kanji for rich and I can't see it anywhere on the page... hmm

but yeah why is there two prices?

And a scan of the retro light (japanese レトロな外灯) would be greatly appreciated!! xx


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> that's a good question, I'd say one was rich town, and one was normal town, but I know the kanji for rich and I can't see it anywhere on the page... hmm
> 
> but yeah why is there two prices?
> 
> And a scan of the retro light (japanese レトロな外灯) would be greatly appreciated!! xx



There are two prices. One for how much is it to build and the other is how much to demolish. Rich town has no effect on project price. 

Retro light? You got it! Here you are:


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> There are two prices. One for how much is it to build and the other is how much to demolish. Rich town has no effect on project price.
> 
> Retro light? You got it! Here you are:



alright thanks i'll add this image and and info to the thread 

Oh and is demolish price pretty much 10% of the building price?



oh oh oh and i forgot to ask.
Does the books have any pics of Katrina's fortune house in the mall and how to unlock it?


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> alright thanks i'll add this image and and info to the thread
> 
> Oh and is demolish price pretty much 10% of the building price?
> 
> oh oh oh and i forgot to ask.
> Does the books have any pics of Katrina's fortune house in the mall and how to unlock it?



Demolish price is usually 10% of the build price. Some notes:
- This has to be paid by the you on the spot, so have the money on you already.
- a project can be cancelled mid-build BUT any donations put toward the building will be lost.
- it takes one day to build or cancel anything
- no public works can be built during an event day
- no public work will be celebrated during an event day, instead being relegated to being celebrated the following day.

Katrina's Fortune house? I think I posted the unlock on GFQs a while ago but here:

Katrina's Fortune House
- Have your fortune told be Katrina 20 times and she will ask you for a shop in your shopping arcade.
- Her shop will reside where the blue trash can is in your shopping arcade (next to the Dream House)

Also, I think a pic of it was shown in one of the shots from the EU version in one of the threads here a while back.


----------



## Jake

Thank you very much 

anyway i am sorry for all the question.
i asked this a few pages back but you musn't have seen it.
But what does it say about fertilizer in the book?


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> anyway i am sorry for all the question.
> i asked this a few pages back but you musn't have seen it.
> But what does it say about fertilizer in the book?



No worries. That's what I'm here for xD

Fertilizer is for helping delicious fruit grow. That's all sadly. :/


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> No worries. That's what I'm here for xD
> 
> Fertilizer is for helping delicious fruit grow. That's all sadly. :/



yeah that's what i thought,
thank you very much for your help

anyway, i've gotta think of some more **** i wanna know now haha


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> yeah that's what i thought,
> thank you very much for your help
> 
> anyway, i've gotta think of some more **** i wanna know now haha



when you do, let me know. i'll be right here XD i'm reading through the guides one by one. the amount of information that they have put in is seriously massive. this has dedication and time written all over it (possibly in japanese). I look at these and then look at some old guides I have from america and there is simply no comparison


----------



## Jake

not really from the guide but this is a community project; http://yamaririko.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2012/12/09/hni_0007.jpg

and i have no idea what it is?

do you know?


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> not really from the guide but this is a community project; http://yamaririko.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2012/12/09/hni_0007.jpg
> 
> and i have no idea what it is?
> 
> do you know?



It's an art piece possibly. As it is a figure of a Bundle of Rice


----------



## Jake

ahhh ok 
also I was gonna edit that post but you answered before I could get there in time.

first question; does it have any other additional info on town laws other than those stated in this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63648-Town-Law-Info

second question: Josh from bitblock posted on his tumblr a picture of a jacobs ladder, but he said his town isn't perfect and says it could possibly be due to the fact he has a beautiful town? So do Beautiful towns give you jacobs ladders every now and then, or does a semi perfect town produce them?

and if you get annoyed at me asking too many questions, a simple "Bidoof man gtfo" will do  aha


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> ahhh ok
> also I was gonna edit that post but you answered before I could get there in time.
> 
> first question; does it have any other additional info on town laws other than those stated in this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63648-Town-Law-Info
> 
> second question: Josh from bitblock posted on his tumblr a picture of a jacobs ladder, but he said his town isn't perfect and says it could possibly be due to the fact he has a beautiful town? So do Beautiful towns give you jacobs ladders every now and then, or does a semi perfect town produce them?
> 
> and if you get annoyed at me asking too many questions, a simple "Bidoof man gtfo" will do  aha



I'll use the layout from that thread here.

*Beautiful Town*
- No cockroaches
- No trash in the river/ocean
- Harder to grow weeds (not impossible)
- Flowers do not wither

*Morning Town*
- Shops open earlier
-- what time is dependent on the shop
- Villagers wake up earlier
-- what time depends on villagers' personality

*Town that Never sleeps*
- Shops stay open later
-- what time depends on shop
- Villagers stay up later
-- what time depends on villagers' personality

*Rich town*
- Sell and Buy price go up by 20%
-- Turnips unaffected by this
- Recycle shop will always have at least 2 items on demand
- Easier to grow Money trees (with golden shovel)

The Jacob's Ladder grows only when the town has hit perfect status. It could very well be that his town hit perfect status and then he has since lost it. If he kept up the perfect town status, the Jacob's Ladder grows randomly after as long as he keeps it up.


----------



## Jake

Ok thank you ^^
that's all

[size=-2]for now...[/size]


----------



## Bree

Is there another island? On the box art there is two. The one you play games on with the old mayor, and then a plain little tiny one.

Sorry, noobie question. σ(^_^


----------



## JCnator

There's only one island you can access, but if you count the mini-games, you can say there are many.


----------



## X66x66

What's that fully built building display near the entrance of Nook's housing store for?


----------



## D1llon

What does fertilizer do?

No one has given us an in depth description on holidays. If one of you talks talks about them and you could tell us, that would be really appreciated!


----------



## indigoXdaisy

D1llon said:


> What does fertilizer do?



The only thing fertilizer is good for is increasing your chances of getting delicious fruit. That's it, apparently.


----------



## JackBeesley

Does the grass eventually wear away? If it does, how do you repair it?

Also can you have more than one building project in your town? Especially the lamps, can you have more than one?


----------



## JackBeesley

Oh and is wisp in the game? What wishes does he give?

Is Jack in the game (the one you give candy at halloween)?

Anddddd on Christmas how does it work if you give the presents? Is Jingle still in the game and does he give you anything?

sorry my head is full of questions.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

JackBeesley said:


> Does the grass eventually wear away? If it does, how do you repair it?
> 
> Also can you have more than one building project in your town? Especially the lamps, can you have more than one?



Yes, the grass does wear away, albeit at a much slower pace than it did in City Folk. It regrows a little bit each day, and apparently you can see the growth. That's what I've heard, at least. There is no other way to repair it except for waiting it out.

And Jake. has an entire thread about this subject titled "Community Projects". That's where you'd find the answer to your second question.


----------



## Dustbunnii

JackBeesley said:


> Does the grass eventually wear away? If it does, how do you repair it?



It does wear away, but it wears away more slowly and grows back more quickly I think.
I think in another thread I saw that grass grows back a bit faster than normal when it rains (which is new) and when there are flowers or trees on the dirt area (like in City Folk).


----------



## Jennifer

Zen said:


> Yes it does. Complete with pictures  The Catalog Guide has pics of every customized and customizable item. Unfortunately, the Princess Series is uncustomizable.



Darn it. XD Yay for at least having pictures of everything and how they can be customized though... I hope if a US guide comes out, they will keep that too.

Does it have the prices for all the expansions? How much is the total cost for a fully expanded house?

I'm half tempted to buy these myself (just so I can see all the items), but I know I won't be able to read them and names may change and etc. x__x

Also, could you show all the different house types? (I know I've seen a castle and a Japanese-styled house) 

And is anything missing on the public works list? Just because I remember the discussion about the sand pit and Zen Garden.

Finally, about how many different socks/tights and shoes are there? Since I know they are relatively new.


----------



## X66x66

I kinda want to buy an imported guide book to tie me over until the NA release... looking through all the items and the customizations will fill the void


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

I didn't realize there were so many guides! I hope the US gets at least one guide that's the equivalent of one of those...

Are the Nintendogs puppy models back? I know they were DLC in CF, but unfortunately I missed out on them.


----------



## Fame

Is there anywhere online I can purchase any of these? Purely just to look through them (and somewhere that ships to the UK would be needed as well xD)


----------



## Jake

Jennifer said:


> Does it have the prices for all the expansions? How much is the total cost for a fully expanded house?


It costs 7,595,800 bells to fully upgrade your house (not including the exterior appearance)



Fame said:


> Is there anywhere online I can purchase any of these? Purely just to look through them (and somewhere that ships to the UK would be needed as well xD)


I know some websites but they're all Japanese?


----------



## Pelshko

D1llon said:


> What does fertilizer do?
> 
> No one has given us an in depth description on holidays. If one of you talks talks about them and you could tell us, that would be really appreciated!


I'd like to know about these too. I'm hoping the Sports Fair and Morning Aerobics return from the first game. I loved those.


----------



## Zen

A lot of questions today. I love it 




Bree said:


> Is there another island? On the box art there is two. The one you play games on with the old mayor, and then a plain little tiny one.
> 
> Sorry, noobie question. σ(^_^



One Island, but it's a resort. Each minigame has it's own island you play on.




X66x66 said:


> What's that fully built building display near the entrance of Nook's housing store for?



It's a special design for your house house and can be bought once you have bought every expansion. They cost from 400k to 600k.


----------



## Klainette

How many new furniture themes are there? o3o


----------



## Zen

On to Page 7. 



D1llon said:


> What does fertilizer do?
> 
> No one has given us an in depth description on holidays. If one of you talks talks about them and you could tell us, that would be really appreciated!



Fertilizer helps flowers and delicious fruit grow. That's all.

Holidays will be hard to talk about as they will change once the NA version hits. You guys simply don't have as much holidays, or at least y'all have different holidays.




JackBeesley said:


> Does the grass eventually wear away? If it does, how do you repair it?
> 
> Also can you have more than one building project in your town? Especially the lamps, can you have more than one?



Grass does wear away yes. Repair? not sure. Some say rain, some say flowers.

Do check the community projects topic for more info on them. Jake has done a wonderful job of listing how many can be built and what they are. But lamps are unlimited build 




JackBeesley said:


> Oh and is wisp in the game? What wishes does he give?
> 
> Is Jack in the game (the one you give candy at halloween)?
> 
> Anddddd on Christmas how does it work if you give the presents? Is Jingle still in the game and does he give you anything?
> 
> sorry my head is full of questions.



Wisp? No idea who/what that is (did not play CF since I don't have a wii). There is a wishing star and Lazy/Reiji (garden shop owner) will offer his services if you have too many weeds.

Jack is in this game yes. He runs the Halloween Event. Jingle is still i this game and he helps you with presents.




Jennifer said:


> Darn it. XD Yay for at least having pictures of everything and how they can be customized though... I hope if a US guide comes out, they will keep that too.
> 
> Does it have the prices for all the expansions? How much is the total cost for a fully expanded house?
> 
> I'm half tempted to buy these myself (just so I can see all the items), but I know I won't be able to read them and names may change and etc. x__x
> 
> Also, could you show all the different house types? (I know I've seen a castle and a Japanese-styled house)
> 
> And is anything missing on the public works list? Just because I remember the discussion about the sand pit and Zen Garden.
> 
> Finally, about how many different socks/tights and shoes are there? Since I know they are relatively new.



Th US guide should touch on those yes. Prices for every expansion yes. And it costs about 8mil for a full upgraded house. I think Jake answered this one for me xD

House types? There are only 4. Default, Castle, Japanese style, Modern.

Th public works list should be complete in the topic. 

Socks (30-40), Shoes (about 50)




Aryn Swifteye said:


> I didn't realize there were so many guides! I hope the US gets at least one guide that's the equivalent of one of those...
> 
> Are the Nintendogs puppy models back? I know they were DLC in CF, but unfortunately I missed out on them.




I have never seen a US guide equal a Japanese guide of this type. Sorry  I have not seen the puppy models, but there are over 4000 items in this game xD




Fame said:


> Is there anywhere online I can purchase any of these? Purely just to look through them (and somewhere that ships to the UK would be needed as well xD)



Amazon Japan.


----------



## Zen

Klainette said:


> How many new furniture themes are there? o3o



A lot O_O There are Series furniture (matching in name and design) and Set furniture (matching in style and theory).

Also, nearly each piece can be customized/recolored to your liking.


----------



## Jennifer

Thank you both  

And I guess some last questions--are Cookie and Marina in the game?  (Cookie is a pink puppy with black eyes similar to one of the girl eye styles and Marina is a pink Octopus) They were two of my favorites so. And what is the name of the light pink Rhino with like a...strawberry horn? I've seen pictures of her, but since I can't read Japanese, I don't know her name (and I know there's a chance her name may be changed but I am curious XD)

so excited for this game <3 must...resist...buying guides I can't read.


----------



## Valerie

Marina is moving into my town tomorrow


----------



## Stevey Queen

This is Wisp



I'm also interested to know if he returns in this game. You usually find him by running around at like 3 am or so.




Jennifer said:


> Thank you both
> 
> And I guess some last questions--are Cookie and Marina in the game?  (Cookie is a pink puppy with black eyes similar to one of the girl eye styles and Marina is a pink Octopus) They were two of my favorites so. And what is the name of the light pink Rhino with like a...strawberry horn? I've seen pictures of her, but since I can't read Japanese, I don't know her name (and I know there's a chance her name may be changed but I am curious XD)
> 
> so excited for this game <3 must...resist...buying guides I can't read.



Everybody from City Folk is returning in this game(with the exception of Champ the monkey) along with a few villagers who haven't been seen since the Gamecube version and like 100 brand new villagers. So yes Cookie and Marina are returning in this game


----------



## Zen

Jennifer said:


> Thank you both
> 
> And I guess some last questions--are Cookie and Marina in the game?  (Cookie is a pink puppy with black eyes similar to one of the girl eye styles and Marina is a pink Octopus) They were two of my favorites so. And what is the name of the light pink Rhino with like a...strawberry horn? I've seen pictures of her, but since I can't read Japanese, I don't know her name (and I know there's a chance her name may be changed but I am curious XD)
> 
> so excited for this game <3 must...resist...buying guides I can't read.



Cookie and Marina are both in this game 

Cookie is ペリーヌ (Periinu) and Marina is タコリーナ (Takoriina). The rhino with a strawberry horn is パティ (Patty).


----------



## Zen

Lovemcqueen said:


> This is Wisp
> View attachment 2402
> 
> I'm also interested to know if he returns in this game. You usually find him by running around at like 3 am or so.



He doesn't seem to be in this game. He's not mentioned in the guide nor is he in the character roster. :/


----------



## Valerie

I have a pink rhino with the name おさい 

Isn't Patty a cow?


----------



## Jake

Valerie said:


> I have a pink rhino with the name おさい
> 
> Isn't Patty a cow?



this is your pink rhino?






this is the one Zen is talking about;





Japanese name for this rhino is Patty


The cow is called Patty in the english version. In the Japanese version the cow 'patty' is called Karupi


----------



## Valerie

ah, okay. Yes, my rhino is the first picture.


----------



## Jake

Ok. You know how you get the fish series from the fishing tourney?

You get the bug series from the bug catching competition. I've never seen the bug series so could you post a scan of that, please?


----------



## SodaDog

are there more building styles for your house? or can you show me all building styles, please?


----------



## Takoyaki

Hey Zen,

What are your opinions on the guides published by Enterbrain, Ascii Media Works and Shogakukan? I'm currently leaning towards Shogakukan's because I think it's the official one with Nintendo? I'm thinking getting the Feb edition of Famitsu DS+Wii & the complete catalogue one but I'm wondering what else to buy. I would get more but I'm not in Japan atm so shipping is a bit expensive. 

Thanks for the info you've shared so far.


----------



## Jake

Also I was wondering if there is any info on the black pitfall you have?
Do they do anything different?


----------



## Lotus

1-How many rooms can I have per level?
2-Can I delete any character that I made?


----------



## Jake

Lotus said:


> 1-How many rooms can I have per level?
> 2-Can I delete any character that I made?



you have four rooms on the first floor, then 1 on the top floor, and one on the basement

and i'm pretty sure you can delete any character but the mayor


----------



## Winona

I am sorry, I'm in a hurry so I have no time to skip through all these pages, but if these questions came up before, please just ignore me!

Is it possible to change the style of your train station or is it something that changes from town to town?

And do you have scans of the fish/ insect-guides? It would be amazing to see all of them! I waited for such scans a long while now!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jake

Winona said:


> I am sorry, I'm in a hurry so I have no time to skip through all these pages, but if these questions came up before, please just ignore me!
> 
> Is it possible to change the style of your train station or is it something that changes from town to town?
> 
> And do you have scans of the fish/ insect-guides? It would be amazing to see all of them! I waited for such scans a long while now!
> 
> Thank you for sharing!



I'll answer the train station one.

pretty much go here and look under Facilities for Train Station Appearance: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ity-Projects&p=1280219&viewfull=1#post1280219

There are 4 default ones (red, yellow, green and blue) then after you have a total of 100 people visit your town (can be the same person) you can chose a Japanese style, faity tale, or modern themed train station, it costs 498,000 bells to change


----------



## Winona

Jake. said:


> I'll answer the train station one.
> 
> pretty much go here and look under Facilities for Train Station Appearance: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ity-Projects&p=1280219&viewfull=1#post1280219
> 
> There are 4 default ones (red, yellow, green and blue) then after you have a total of 100 people visit your town (can be the same person) you can chose a Japanese style, faity tale, or modern themed train station, it costs 498,000 bells to change



Thank you! Wow, 100 sounds like alot, but if it can be the same one... I just force someone to go home an revisit me 100 times.  The fairy tale style is awesome!


----------



## Zen

I do love it when I see more questions  Let's get to the answering! 



Jake. said:


> Ok. You know how you get the fish series from the fishing tourney?
> 
> You get the bug series from the bug catching competition. I've never seen the bug series so could you post a scan of that, please?



Yes! The fish series is obtained by giving the coordinator (it's a beaver or some kind of otter) what he is asking for and beating your current record.  He will give you one for every single submission and yes, you can have multiples. HOWEVER, he has 2 item pools he will pull from that month and he randomly chooses between pool A or B of items, so you will never get the entire set in one month.

Bug set? You got it 








SodaDog said:


> are there more building styles for your house? or can you show me all building styles, please?



Nope. There are 4 large modifications. Unless you mean the different colors and doors. There's too many of those and I will not post them.




Takoyaki said:


> Hey Zen,
> 
> What are your opinions on the guides published by Enterbrain, Ascii Media Works and Shogakukan? I'm currently leaning towards Shogakukan's because I think it's the official one with Nintendo? I'm thinking getting the Feb edition of Famitsu DS+Wii & the complete catalogue one but I'm wondering what else to buy. I would get more but I'm not in Japan atm so shipping is a bit expensive.
> 
> Thanks for the info you've shared so far.



If you are planning to get a guide or two, grab the Enterbrain Guide (it's the most comprehensive and useful in terms of order) and the Ds/Wii Famitsu for Feb (it has detailed snowman guides and a nice checklist and sticker set). If you can afford it, grab the Shogakugan guide as it has the best pics of the sets (it's where I got the scan above for the bug set).

If you can only get one, get the enterbrain guide. You won't regret it 




Jake. said:


> Also I was wondering if there is any info on the black pitfall you have?
> Do they do anything different?



Smaller cross is all that it does. :/




Lotus said:


> 1-How many rooms can I have per level?
> 2-Can I delete any character that I made?



- 1 top floor, 1 basement, 1 back room, 1 left and 1 right room, 1 main. finished.

- yes, but you can't delete the mayor without destroying the town.




Winona said:


> I am sorry, I'm in a hurry so I have no time to skip through all these pages, but if these questions came up before, please just ignore me!
> 
> Is it possible to change the style of your train station or is it something that changes from town to town?
> 
> And do you have scans of the fish/ insect-guides? It would be amazing to see all of them! I waited for such scans a long while now!
> 
> Thank you for sharing!



- yes. you need to have your town visited 100 times and then talk to porter/train monkey and he will mention new designs for the station. they cost 500k a piece.

- scans of the guides? nope. the fish/bug info has been on the wikis for weeks now and they are much more useful given their immediacy.


----------



## dexterminate88

Are there any customization options for the Piggy Bank besides using the emerald ore? 

I read on the wiki that there is a Scruffy Series. I don't think I have seen any items from it, can you show a scan? I can't decide if I think it sounds cute or hideous xD

Does Katrina eventually give items when she moves into the shopping district or does she stay the same?


----------



## Yeoja

I'm also planning to get the guidebooks but I was wondering if the item catalog (the one on the far right in your photo) is worth getting? Or is there an item catalog section in the other guide books you purchased..?

Also, what's the difference between the Item catalog (the one on the far right in your photo) and the one that comes with the Famitsu magazine?


----------



## Fame

Can I get the ones you recommended on amazon jp?


----------



## Chameleonsoup

If you change your train station or town hall to one of the three different ones, can you change it back again at a later date?
ETA: That bug furniture is awesome!


----------



## Mint

dexterminate88 said:


> Are there any customization options for the Piggy Bank besides using the emerald ore?



Here it is with the amethyst:




I would think it'd be compatible with most, if not all, of the gems.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Why are there so many guides?!


----------



## McRibbie

Do you have any pictures of Redd's fireworks fortune cookie prizes, in particular the Ultra Hand?


----------



## Jake

That bug series looks really good,
So much better than the fish series.
Thanks ^^


----------



## Jennifer

Zen said:


> Cookie and Marina are both in this game
> 
> Cookie is ペリーヌ (Periinu) and Marina is タコリーナ (Takoriina). The rhino with a strawberry horn is パティ (Patty).



Eeee  Yay! Thanks so much <3 (those names are adorable)



Mint said:


> Here it is with the amethyst:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think it'd be compatible with most, if not all, of the gems.



I recall hearing it could be used with all the gems. I think it was actually mentioned in the Japanese wiki.


...I'll admit, I almost want to buy the guides just to look at all the socks and shoes. (Of course tops too--but that'd be more to see how the old designs have been modified over new designs just because I don't expect there to be too many new tops... are there a lot of new tops? @-@)


----------



## Thunder

*Straps on helmet*

So, at the risk of being pelted with rocks (which would be my fault for not paying enough attention to the hundreds of threads in this board) Is it possible to move around community projects without having to demolish and rebuild it all over again?


----------



## Jake

Thunderstruck said:


> *Straps on helmet*
> 
> So, at the risk of being pelted with rocks (which would be my fault for not paying enough attention to the hundreds of threads in this board) Is it possible to move around community projects without having to demolish and rebuild it all over again?



nope you have to demolish them (roughly 10% of construction fee) then place it elsewhere


----------



## Liquefy

Hey said:


> Why are there so many guides?!



Competition.


----------



## Thunder

Jake. said:


> nope you have to demolish them (roughly 10% of construction fee) then place it elsewhere



Eugh, that sounds bothersome.

On another note, yeesh, it looks like you could kill a small cat with those books.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Thunderstruck said:


> Eugh, that sounds bothersome.
> 
> On another note, yeesh, it looks like you could kill a small cat with those books.



Agreed


----------



## Jake

SodaDog said:


> are there more building styles for your house? or can you show me all building styles, please?



i'm actually putting together a collection of all house exteriors i come across


----------



## Winona

Zen said:


> - scans of the guides? nope. the fish/bug info has been on the wikis for weeks now and they are much more useful given their immediacy.




Well, in fact I did not want to know the fish's and bug's names/ prices/ seasons/ places, but *photos* of them. Because I wanted to know which new ones were added to the game and how they look like with the new graphics.

But it's perfectly fine if you don't want to make scans of the guides or if there are no pictures in the guides at all.


----------



## Liquefy

Winona said:


> But it's perfectly fine if you don't want to make scans of the guides or if there are no pictures in the guides at all.



It's illegal.  Are you really asking a fellow member of this forum to commit a crime?


----------



## History

Liquefy said:


> It's illegal.  Are you really asking a fellow member of this forum to commit a crime?



You must be fun at parties. Seriously no one would sue him for posting some scans on the internet.


----------



## RisingSun

History said:


> You must be fun at parties. Seriously no one would sue him for posting some scans on the internet.



Oh, I think they would.  Companies get really riled up if someone takes their work and gives it away...takes from their income.


----------



## Toripocalypse

I think the hamster villagers are super cute; if you could put up a picture of their renders I'd really appreciate it! :O


----------



## Winona

Liquefy said:


> It's illegal.  Are you really asking a fellow member of this forum to commit a crime?



He already posted scans, so I doubt that this will bother him. And everyone is fine with it except you. 
And yes, I am asking him to do it, but I am not forcing anyone. I would be thankful if he did post some photos or send them via private message, but if he does not want to, he does not have to.


----------



## Liquefy

Winona said:


> And everyone is fine with it except you.



You are completely wrong.


----------



## RisingSun

Liquefy said:


> You are completely wrong.



You are right that there are others that this bothers a little, but then, I seem to be often ignored...and although I didn't come out and say it, I disapprove as well.  One or two pictures is one thing, but the entire fish and bug guide is a whole different matter.


----------



## Mortimer

Could you provide screenshots for bathroom related items & furniture pieces similar to the ones shown here?:


----------



## mikesjay

Question! Could you guys post a picture of the special characters, like Redd, Katrina and all of them? I was wondering if there were new characters


----------



## Jennifer

RisingSun said:


> You are right that there are others that this bothers a little, but then, I seem to be often ignored...and although I didn't come out and say it, I disapprove as well.  One or two pictures is one thing, but the entire fish and bug guide is a whole different matter.



I don't think the whole bug and fish guide is a big deal just because, if I recall correctly, a full list has been going around anyway. Seeing pictures of information already available doesn't seem to be so bad.

----------------------

Though, all this talk about pictures did make me think of something--I know there's been a lot of wigs recently in the last game so are there many new wigs in this game or not really?


----------



## Pokeking

Thank you Zen for showing what the insect furniture looks like. I heard that Gracie has a new series out called the Trump Series. What's that like? I am also interested in the name of that orange furniture series. Remember that round orange TV that Kaizo remade in black?

I've been using my notebook to make house plans and I would like to know if I should include those series.


----------



## Jake

Umm I have an image of the trump series let me try find it for you


----------



## DJStarstryker

Jake. said:


> Umm I have an image of the trump series let me try find it for you



I like the carpet. It reminds me of a casino.

But I don't like the rest. It ends up looking like a cheesy version of Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Wow, I really like the Trump series. One of my characters is getting that in one of their rooms >


----------



## Pokeking

While the Trump Series does look interesting, it doesn't really go with my main house plans at this time. I might consider it for another house though.


----------



## revika

The Trump series would look fairly nice with some mush furniture, I think. :3


----------



## CHR:)S

I don't know what the "trump series" is nor what it is from, but I don't want any of that in my house.


----------



## Prof Gallows

CHR:)S said:


> I don't know what the "trump series" is nor what it is from, but I don't want any of that in my house.



Playing cards is the theme.


----------



## CHR:)S

Prof Gallows said:


> Playing cards is the theme.



Really? I couldn't tell.


----------



## Jake

i has question

you know that super mushroom in the nintendo village. that you eat and it makes you grow large then you shrink down again..?

is that only an item in nintendo village or can you obtain it in the mushroom festival or through other means?


----------



## Cottonball

May you please post a photo of the princess furniture?
AndI was wondering if there is going to be shops like in City Folk. 
And also like in City Folk they had a hat that was a wig. 
The wedding long women hair from the giraffe's shop. Do they have things like that? 


Thanks!


----------



## mattmagician

Could you tell me where you found these? Would help in my goals to get the perfect guide going.


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> i has question
> 
> you know that super mushroom in the nintendo village. that you eat and it makes you grow large then you shrink down again..?
> 
> is that only an item in nintendo village or can you obtain it in the mushroom festival or through other means?




You get it during fall. it's a random mushroom pickup.  it only grows near rare tree stumps (the ones with designs).




Peekab00m said:


> May you please post a photo of the princess furniture?
> AndI was wondering if there is going to be shops like in City Folk.
> And also like in City Folk they had a hat that was a wig.
> The wedding long women hair from the giraffe's shop. Do they have things like that?
> 
> Thanks!



sure.  here you go!






- yes there are
- they have wigs and wig hats (the hair changes to your hair color)
- and yes they do 



mattmagician said:


> Could you tell me where you found these? Would help in my goals to get the perfect guide going.



I live in Japan. I bought them from a bookstore.


----------



## Cottonball

Aw, it's so pretty! 
Is there any other girly pink one's that are similar?  o3o


----------



## Pokeking

Is it just me or did Nintendo convert most of the existing clocks to wall items?


----------



## Lotus

Zen said:


> sure.  here you go!



How can I get it?! & can you show us any other amazing furniture?


----------



## Jake

Lotus said:


> How can I get it?! & can you show us any other amazing furniture?



you buy it from gracie grace


----------



## Pickles

Ahhh!!! I love the princess series! Can it's color be changed? Because if I can change it to pink in any way, this will be a very happy girl


----------



## Jake

tmk you cant customise the princess series


----------



## 18pokemon

Pokeking said:


> Is it just me or did Nintendo convert most of the existing clocks to wall items?



I think it's just you.


----------



## Petunia

Wow, thank you for showing us these! It's helping me plan out some decorating ideas. 

Are there images of the Ranch/Country furniture series' remodeled versions? I think I saw where you can have it redone to a white color.


----------



## dexterminate88

I think some of my questions got overlooked so I am reposting...

On the wiki it says there is a Scruffy series. Can you show an image or give a description of what it is? If I hear scruffy I think of a cute furry puppy, or a hobo. I'm curious which it is closer to xD

Does Katrinas shop in the mall do anything extra or does she just offer her same fortunes etc like when she visits in the tent?

Do we get the Creepy Series from Jack? The wiki tends to not google translate out so well, it says something along the lines of a pumpkin lollipop xD


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

*amazed* Can I have one? xD


----------



## Jennifer

Pickles said:


> Ahhh!!! I love the princess series! Can it's color be changed? Because if I can change it to pink in any way, this will be a very happy girl



I actually asked this pretty early in the topic, and unfortunately not. :/ Which makes me sad--I still think the set should've been pink (considering the Princess Shirt originally was pink...) However, apparently the Rococo series can be pink.

...Speaking of the Rococo series, could you post a picture of that set please, Zen? 

(and if you feel like posting any pictures of socks and shoes, that'd be great too)


----------



## SodaDog

i remember seeing a vegas-esque series of furniture on a video on youtube in graciegrace.

can you maybe show it?


----------



## dexterminate88

SodaDog said:


> i remember seeing a vegas-esque series of furniture on a video on youtube in graciegrace.
> 
> can you maybe show it?



There's a picture of the trump series on page 13 of this thread.


----------



## Jake

dexterminate88 said:


> I think some of my questions got overlooked so I am reposting...
> 
> On the wiki it says there is a Scruffy series. Can you show an image or give a description of what it is? If I hear scruffy I think of a cute furry puppy, or a hobo. I'm curious which it is closer to xD
> 
> Does Katrinas shop in the mall do anything extra or does she just offer her same fortunes etc like when she visits in the tent?
> 
> Do we get the Creepy Series from Jack? The wiki tends to not google translate out so well, it says something along the lines of a pumpkin lollipop xD



these questions have already been answered. either here or elsewhere


----------



## dexterminate88

Jake. said:


> these questions have already been answered. either here or elsewhere



Huh. I checked every page of this thread and they weren't here. I haven't seen them elsewhere but I'll keep looking. Especially the one about the Scruffy series. But alright thanks hun =)


----------



## Pickles

Jake. said:


> tmk you cant customise the princess series



Dang it. Oh well, I still LOVE them


----------



## Zen

dexterminate88 said:


> I think some of my questions got overlooked so I am reposting...
> 
> On the wiki it says there is a Scruffy series. Can you show an image or give a description of what it is? If I hear scruffy I think of a cute furry puppy, or a hobo. I'm curious which it is closer to xD
> 
> Does Katrinas shop in the mall do anything extra or does she just offer her same fortunes etc like when she visits in the tent?
> 
> Do we get the Creepy Series from Jack? The wiki tends to not google translate out so well, it says something along the lines of a pumpkin lollipop xD



- It's a messy series. It's better described as a raggedy set or a Lazy Person set.
- fortunes and a couple of hats
- You can get the Halloween Series (all orange with faces. think jack o lanterns)



Jennifer said:


> I actually asked this pretty early in the topic, and unfortunately not. :/ Which makes me sad--I still think the set should've been pink (considering the Princess Shirt originally was pink...) However, apparently the Rococo series can be pink.
> 
> ...Speaking of the Rococo series, could you post a picture of that set please, Zen?
> 
> (and if you feel like posting any pictures of socks and shoes, that'd be great too)



The Rococo series can indeed be pink. I actually got rid of my complete Rococo set xD It clashed with the house theme.

Rococo Series? Here you go


----------



## Mortimer

I have a few questions & a request:

1: How many male kangaroos are there? Are there more than just 2?

2: How does one go about obtaining the scruffy series? I read elsewhere that it isn't available in stores.

3: Could you show a scan for all of the bathroom series items? (toilets,tubs,showers,ect.)


----------



## SodaDog

dexterminate88 said:


> There's a picture of the trump series on page 13 of this thread.



no thats not it.

Cannot find youtube link...


----------



## Jake

SodaDog said:


> no thats not it.
> 
> Cannot find youtube link...



no thats the trump series, thats the only new graciegrace series. So it's either that, or you saw the gorgeous series (which is from CF and isn't new) - so it's either the trump series, gorgeous series, or you're on drugs


----------



## dexterminate88

Jake. said:


> no thats the trump series, thats the only new graciegrace series. So it's either that, or you saw the gorgeous series (which is from CF and isn't new) - so it's either the trump series, gorgeous series, or you're on drugs



Bahaha Jake your comments always make me laugh xD

Thanks for posting the Rococo series Zen, I was wondering what the super awesome bed I saw in a video was and it's from that!


----------



## SodaDog

i heard that there are brewster gyroids. how can we get them?


----------



## Fame

SodaDog said:


> i heard that there are brewster gyroids. how can we get them?



I think they're actual gyroids you can dig up. Don't quote me on that, though.


----------



## Zen

SodaDog said:


> i heard that there are brewster gyroids. how can we get them?





Fame said:


> I think they're actual gyroids you can dig up. Don't quote me on that, though.



They're the final rewards for working in the coffee shop.


----------



## aikatears

Zen said:


> They're the final rewards for working in the coffee shop.



can you still work at the shop once you get them?


----------



## Zen

aikatears said:


> can you still work at the shop once you get them?



yes. no idea why one would want to though.


----------



## Pokeking

I saw a picture of the Rococo series, but it only had a few pieces because it was a villager house. Even based on that, the series became one that I plan to have for my house. Thanks for showing the complete group Zen.

PS: I also am interested in that round orange furniture series, but don't know the name.


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> yes. no idea why one would want to though.


but you still get the coffee beans for working after you get them yeah?
you sell those for ~2,000 bells, so I guess that's reason to work?



dexterminate88 said:


> Bahaha Jake your comments always make me laugh xD


ok



SodaDog said:


> i heard that there are brewster gyroids. how can we get them?


and in case you want a picture;


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy

Please ignore my if this has already been asked ^^''
Is there any pictures or details about the town tree and what it takes to make it grow to full size?
And also are the nintendo headgear and items like legend of zelda's Fi helmet or Majora's Mask DLC or rewards from something like Nook's Shop or just plain able sisters accessories shop stock?


----------



## Jake

the Missaydes of Missy said:


> Please ignore my if this has already been asked ^^''
> Is there any pictures or details about the town tree and what it takes to make it grow to full size?
> And also are the nintendo headgear and items like legend of zelda's Fi helmet or Majora's Mask DLC or rewards from something like Nook's Shop or just plain able sisters accessories shop stock?



As you progress through the game (ie; do your stuff as mayor) the tree grows along with your progress

And the Nintendo items are Fortune Cookie items, but some can be bought at the accessory shop


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy

Yes, thankyou. Any idea where I can find a picture of the biggest the tree can grow?


----------



## Jake

that's it without leaves, let me try find one with leaves;






this is all i can find but i swear i've seen bigger


----------



## Zen

Pokeking said:


> I saw a picture of the Rococo series, but it only had a few pieces because it was a villager house. Even based on that, the series became one that I plan to have for my house. Thanks for showing the complete group Zen.
> 
> PS: I also am interested in that round orange furniture series, but don't know the name.



Anytime. Orange furniture set? There is the fruit set (which has orange furniture in it [fruit]) and there is the golden future set which is orange and white. In the game look for the きんみらい set 



Jake. said:


> but you still get the coffee beans for working after you get them yeah?
> you sell those for ~2,000 bells, so I guess that's reason to work?



if you really need the 2k bells then yeah. i  have all of them already anyway. i think i'll go fail the recipes to get the other coffee beans xD



the Missaydes of Missy said:


> Please ignore my if this has already been asked ^^''
> Is there any pictures or details about the town tree and what it takes to make it grow to full size?
> And also are the nintendo headgear and items like legend of zelda's Fi helmet or Majora's Mask DLC or rewards from something like Nook's Shop or just plain able sisters accessories shop stock?



I wanted to post a pic, but it didn't come out well and i'm lazy atm xD here are detail though:

Tree levels and time it takes to get there:
- starting tree
- 5days and 5hours
- 20 days and 20 hours
- 50 days and 50 hours
- 100 days and 100 hours
- 180 days and 180 hours
- 300 days and 300 hours
- 500 days and 500 hours (fully grown)

The zelda and nintendo stuff are from fortune cookies which is a random draw of prizes at Nook's. They cost 2 player coins a piece.


----------



## Jake

is this the fully grown tree?







can still swear i've seen it bigger



also is dream address the same as friend code?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Zen said:


> I wanted to post a pic, but it didn't come out well and i'm lazy atm xD here are detail though:
> 
> Tree levels and time it takes to get there:
> - starting tree
> - 5days and 5hours
> - 20 days and 20 hours
> - 50 days and 50 hours
> - 100 days and 100 hours
> - 180 days and 180 hours
> - 300 days and 300 hours
> - 500 days and 500 hours (fully grown)
> 
> The zelda and nintendo stuff are from fortune cookies which is a random draw of prizes at Nook's. They cost 2 player coins a piece.



500 days?! That will take me forever since I don't time travel. lol


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> is this the fully grown tree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can still swear i've seen it bigger
> 
> 
> 
> also is dream address the same as friend code?



That's the 50 hour/day tree.  and the dream address is different from your friend code. You get it from Yumemi the dream house lady when you sleep on the couch instead of the bed.



Lovemcqueen said:


> 500 days?! That will take me forever since I don't time travel. lol



Then it'll take you 1.36895 years from start date. Assuming you play an hour a day. Not forever


----------



## Jake

Thought that wasn't the fully grown tree.
There was one heaps wider than that

thats what i get for not saving images i come across


----------



## K.K. Guitar

No fully grown tree for me...


----------



## SodaDog

are there any pictures of inside of the house of fortune?


----------



## Jake

fully grown tree?


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> fully grown tree?



it's either the 180 hour/day or 300 hour/day tree.


----------



## dexterminate88

This may sound stupid but I just want to be clear, do you have to play 500 days -and- a total of 500 hours or if you play for a total of 500 hours within say 100 days will the tree be fully grown? And is it 500 different days of actual play or if we TT 100 days all at once will that add 100 days to it? If it has a set day limit anyone who doesn't TT would have it around the same day, I much prefer being able to have it before a full year of play.


----------



## Haihappen

Liquefy said:


> It's illegal.  Are you really asking a fellow member of this forum to commit a crime?



Welcome to the Internet.


----------



## Zen

500 in game days. 500 real time hours.


----------



## dexterminate88

Ouch so it's both then. That sucks. Seems like they would have done it one or the other.


----------



## Zen

dexterminate88 said:


> Ouch so it's both then. That sucks. Seems like they would have done it one or the other.



not really. it's not like the tree does anything. and it's easy to rack 500 hours in this game. i've played for 10 today already.


----------



## 18pokemon

Zen said:


> not really. it's not like the tree does anything. and it's easy to rack 500 hours in this game. i've played for 10 today already.



I heard somewhere that the tree helps w/ your perfect town rank but that may be wrong.


----------



## Fame

18pokemon said:


> I heard somewhere that the tree helps w/ your perfect town rank but that may be wrong.



Can't see how as people who don't have time to play as much will not be able to reach perfect town status? Oh well, have to wait till that gets confirmed or not.


----------



## 18pokemon

Fame said:


> Can't see how as people who don't have time to play as much will not be able to reach perfect town status? Oh well, have to wait till that gets confirmed or not.



I dought it's right.


----------



## Zen

18pokemon said:


> I heard somewhere that the tree helps w/ your perfect town rank but that may be wrong.





18pokemon said:


> I dought it's right.



it does not affect ranking at all. also, "doubt".


----------



## Jennifer

Zen said:


> if you really need the 2k bells then yeah. i  have all of them already anyway. i think i'll go fail the recipes to get the other coffee beans xD



I know I'd need the 2K Bells  I've always been awful at earning bells (earning money in games = always the hardest part for me). Especially sucks as I determined I'll need like...15 to 20 million for all my goals >___>

And well, looking at what's needed for the tree, hopefully I can make it there XD


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Jennifer said:


> I know I'd need the 2K Bells  I've always been awful at earning bells (earning money in games = always the hardest part for me). Especially sucks as I determined I'll need like...15 to 20 million for all my goals >___>
> 
> And well, looking at what's needed for the tree, hopefully I can make it there XD



It'd probably be a lot easier and a lot quicker to just do a bit of fishing or sell a bunch of foreign fruit than it would be to work at Brewster's to get one bag of coffee beans. I'd bet you'd get a much larger profit than 2,000 bells, too.


----------



## Pokeking

Zen said:


> Anytime. Orange furniture set? There is the fruit set (which has orange furniture in it [fruit]) and there is the golden future set which is orange and white. In the game look for the きんみらい set



I was confused at first, but I was talking about the second which google translation calls the gold future series. This new series will probably get a name change for New Leaf. Thanks. Can Kaizo change the color of the wallpaper too? It'd be weird that all the furniture has changed colors, but is still accompanied by orange blocky wallpaper and floor.

PS: If I read the wiki site correctly, it's nice that the fruit furniture has been promoted to an official series.


----------



## Yeoja

Zen said:


> The Rococo series can indeed be pink. I actually got rid of my complete Rococo set xD It clashed with the house theme.
> 
> Rococo Series? Here you go



I found remakes of the some Rococo furniture from a Japanese Animal Crossing Blog.


----------



## Jake

fully grown town tree?


----------



## aikatears

Purple will be making it in that color.


----------



## Fennec

Do you know the name of this ostrich? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jake

Do you have info on the Grass Day holiday which happens on September 3rd?
>http://acnewleaf.com/2012/10/11/grass-day-is-a-new-event-in-animal-crossing-3ds-plus-wendell/


----------



## Zen

Yay more questions! 



Pokeking said:


> I was confused at first, but I was talking about the second which google translation calls the gold future series. This new series will probably get a name change for New Leaf. Thanks. Can Kaizo change the color of the wallpaper too? It'd be weird that all the furniture has changed colors, but is still accompanied by orange blocky wallpaper and floor.



Kaizo cannot remake any wallpaper or floor. You can, however, make your own as a pattern if need be.




Jake. said:


> fully grown town tree?



300 day/hour tree regrowing in spring.




Fennec said:


> View attachment 2449
> Do you know the name of this ostrich? Thanks for the help!



That's Shinobu! 「しのぶ」




Jake. said:


> Do you have info on the Grass Day holiday which happens on September 3rd?
> >http://acnewleaf.com/2012/10/11/grass-day-is-a-new-event-in-animal-crossing-3ds-plus-wendell/



Wow the info in there is off. O_O you get no grass cutting item. WTF is that from ACC forums, too? Anyway, here's what actually happens.

*Things that need to be done beforehand:*
- Set your town to Beautiful on (9/1) [this will help with the next piece]
- No weeds the previous day (9/2)
-- If there are no weeds at 6am on the day of (9/3), then you will be able to make the Topiary sculptures.

*9/3*
At 6am on this day, Reiji/Lazy will stop by the village and the town will come together and pull weeds. Not really the town, as you know from anything in this game, it just means you xD 

You will talk to him and he will tell you how many weeds to pull. When you complete the task, he will give you a piece of the flower furniture. He wants weeds, not clovers. Clovers DO NOT COUNT as weeds in this event.

*The hard part*
_There are 12 pieces of flower furniture_.

In your town, Reiji/Lazy will give you 4 for the tasks he asks you to do. Four. A set four.

For the other 8, which are random btw, you will have to go to someone else's town on 9/3 (in their town) and pull weeds there. For every 30 that you do, he will give you a random piece of the other 8.

The event lasts from 6am-7pm.

Now, Justin can update that post. Jesus...


----------



## Zen

Apparently members can make blogs. So I grabbed all the info I posted here and shoved it all in there.  Ask questions here though since this is where my entries come from.

Just made the blog as a sort of compilation for quick reading.


----------



## Justin

Zen said:


> Wow the info in there is off. O_O you get no grass cutting item. WTF is that from ACC forums, too? Anyway, here's what actually happens.
> 
> *Things that need to be done beforehand:*
> - Set your town to Beautiful on (9/1) [this will help with the next piece]
> - No weeds the previous day (9/2)
> -- If there are no weeds at 6am on the day of (9/3), then you will be able to make the Topiary sculptures.
> 
> *9/3*
> At 6am on this day, Reiji/Lazy will stop by the village and the town will come together and pull weeds. Not really the town, as you know from anything in this game, it just means you xD
> 
> You will talk to him and he will tell you how many weeds to pull. When you complete the task, he will give you a piece of the flower furniture. He wants weeds, not clovers. Clovers DO NOT COUNT as weeds in this event.
> 
> *The hard part*
> _There are 12 pieces of flower furniture_.
> 
> In your town, Reiji/Lazy will give you 4 for the tasks he asks you to do. Four. A set four.
> 
> For the other 8, which are random btw, you will have to go to someone else's town on 9/3 (in their town) and pull weeds there. For every 30 that you do, he will give you a random piece of the other 8.
> 
> The event lasts from 6am-7pm.
> 
> Now, Justin can update that post. Jesus...



I blame poor translations.  It was before the game came out, haha.

EDIT: Actually, reading the source link I had in that post, I just screwed it up. Oops!


----------



## mattmagician

Hey Zen  
You wouldn't happen to have a list of the K.K. Songs would you? I'd tried looking but can't seem to find it. Haha


----------



## mikesjay

I asked this question a while back and it didn't get answered (or at least I didn't think it did...); could you guys post a pic of the special characters that appear in the game? Like other than townies? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Hayley

Is this town tree any bigger? (not mine)


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hi Zen. What's the flower furniture look like for the Grass Day Holiday?


----------



## Jake

Lovemcqueen said:


> Hi Zen. What's the flower furniture look like for the Grass Day Holiday?










omg some1 kill me now i feel so bad answering these questions instead of zen L(((((((((((((


----------



## Dustbunnii

If the one tree from a page or two ago isn't the full sized tree, then I don't even care about how long it'll take to get the full sized tree. It's awesome how big it gets :3
Also, doing 500 days + 500 hours would be _too_ complicated... it'll probably be easier to get the 500 hours.. but playing an hour a day for over a year is the "easy" way to do it without time traveling...
that's still a long time to play, but I think it makes sense since it's your town's tree, yanno?


----------



## McRibbie

Jake or Zen! Do you have any pictures of the Ultra Scope and Ultra Hand or anything marked いなりくじ?


----------



## Zen

McRibbie said:


> Jake or Zen! Do you have any pictures of the Ultra Scope and Ultra Hand or anything marked いなりくじ?



does not exist in this game :/ sorry.


----------



## McRibbie

It's the stuff you get from the Redd at the fireworks show for paying 500 bells. The prizes are the lovely telephone, boxed figure, miniature car, Tenbirion, Love Tester, Ultra Machine, Ultra Hand and Ultra Scope.


----------



## Skitty

What? That's amazing


----------



## Zen

McRibbie said:


> It's the stuff you get from the Redd at the fireworks show for paying 500 bells. The prizes are the lovely telephone, boxed figure, miniature car, Tenbirion, Love Tester, Ultra Machine, Ultra Hand and Ultra Scope.



oh that! that exists! 

here you go:







the one in the middle. the blue one.


----------



## Joey

I have one question, if you have 2 or more people created on animal crossing, does that mean there is 2 or more mayors?


----------



## Mint

Joey said:


> I have one question, if you have 2 or more people created on animal crossing, does that mean there is 2 or more mayors?



No, only the first character can be mayor.


----------



## Joey

thanks ^


----------



## mikesjay

Zen, could you possibly put up a picture of the different events that occur in the game? :O


----------



## Pokeking

Zen, if I recall from one of the scans, it appears that one of the guides has a listing of what makes up the looks. Is this the case?

I hope that this is in the guide because I would like depictions of the looks as well as what makes them up. It'll help me decide what look I want for my player character and those that I want for the manikins.

So I hear there's a sweets theme in addition to Gracie's Sweets Series? The wiki says that there's a marshmallow chair included. I hope in the translation, they call it the candy theme or something to differentiate itself from the Sweets Series.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> omg some1 kill me now i feel so bad answering these questions instead of zen L(((((((((((((



Ooo pretty. And I'm sure Zen doesn't mind a lil help.


----------



## McRibbie

Zen said:


> oh that! that exists!
> 
> here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one in the middle. the blue one.


That's the first time I've seen the boxed figure up close. Is it me or does it look like Ashley from Warioware?


----------



## Fennec

Thank you, Zen, about Shinobu!


----------



## History

Can you maybe tell me what the definite names for the new personalities are? I've heard so many things and it's getting confusing.


----------



## Yeoja

I saw a white bench with angel wings in a game play video and I was wondering if there was some kind of angel series in the game?


----------



## Jake

Yeoja said:


> I saw a white bench with angel wings in a game play video and I was wondering if there was some kind of angel series in the game?



i'm pretty sure thats the cupid bench DLC from CF


----------



## Wewikk

Can you please post some pictures of the Reastuant sets and the tv studio set and some food items for my cooking show im doing.


----------



## dexterminate88

Zen said:


> not really. it's not like the tree does anything. and it's easy to rack 500 hours in this game. i've played for 10 today already.



Sorry for responding to an old post, I've been sick.
Yes 500 hours is easy to get. But to also get 500 days will take, well 500 days, assuming I don't miss any. That seems like forever. I still think it's lame that it is both requirements instead of one or the other. Seems a bit odd since I'm sure there's no way to track it in-game.

Also grass day sounds a bit tough to get the items, wouldn't the weeds already be pulled in other peoples towns from them participating in the event before you get there? or will they respawn if you go there and talk to the sloth saying you want to help?


----------



## Viriel

Zen said:


> oh that! that exists!
> 
> here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one in the middle. the blue one.



Omagad, so awesome ! The Ultra hand/machine/scope and the love tester are toys which has been designed by Gunpei Yokoi (the father of the GameBoys, the Virtual Boy but also Metroid and Kid Icarus) !


----------



## Jennifer

indigoXdaisy said:


> It'd probably be a lot easier and a lot quicker to just do a bit of fishing or sell a bunch of foreign fruit than it would be to work at Brewster's to get one bag of coffee beans. I'd bet you'd get a much larger profit than 2,000 bells, too.



Main thing is I always donate to the museum first and I'm lucky to see some of the fish/bugs that sell for a good amount even once so...  As for fruit, I usually stylize my town so I actually don't like shaking them down much >> Especially if a friend asks me for a fruit and then I have none since I just shook them all down T___T


Anyway, the flower furniture set is so cute <3 and Redd's prizes for New Years = awesome T~T I want all of it.


----------



## McRibbie

Zen, do you have any pictures of the high top sneakers that you can get from Graciegrace, the fortune cookie items, the red suitcase as I want to see the name, the retro series and the Tingle hat.


----------



## Yeoja

Jake. said:


> i'm pretty sure thats the cupid bench DLC from CF



Darn  I really like that bench!


----------



## Jennifer

And since I just thought about it... could you possibly post a picture of the ballet slippers, please? :3


----------



## D1llon

Here is a good one! Do the power supply community projects, e.g. Solar Panel and Wind Turbine, provide a benefit to the town? Or are they just for looks?


----------



## souljahbill

D1llon said:


> Here is a good one! Do the power supply community projects, e.g. Solar Panel and Wind Turbine, provide a benefit to the town? Or are they just for looks?



They have to be for looks as there is no "power need" in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Jennifer

The only item I believe that actually has a bit of a real function is the Trash Can which you can put trash in so you don't have to pay, but if you have a trash can in your house or a beautiful town, that really isn't an issue.


----------



## Jake

New years eve, could you type up what NYE involves, and if there is anything for New Years Day?

senk u

http://www.neccomamma.com/2012/12/blog-post_31.html
http://www.neccomamma.com/2013/01/2013.html

these two blog posts talk about it but i can't translate it well, it seems you buy stuff of Redd for 300 bells


----------



## Jambo

dexterminate88 said:


> Sorry for responding to an old post, I've been sick.
> Yes 500 hours is easy to get. But to also get 500 days will take, well 500 days, assuming I don't miss any. That seems like forever. I still think it's lame that it is both requirements instead of one or the other. Seems a bit odd since I'm sure there's no way to track it in-game.
> 
> Also grass day sounds a bit tough to get the items, wouldn't the weeds already be pulled in other peoples towns from them participating in the event before you get there? or will they respawn if you go there and talk to the sloth saying you want to help?



Ya. I would think less hardcore players could plug in their 3ds and leave the game running over night to get 500 hours. But if you need 500 days as well, the only shortcut will be time travel which would still be a pain even if you're willing to do it. Is it confirmed to be both requirements? It seems like several people have large versions of the town tree and I find it more likely they've played 300 hours than time traveled to 300 different days (or 180 days/hours)


----------



## Jake

Also, on the subject of wisp, which was bought up before. We know he's not in the game, but I found pictures of the magic lamp









... So could you tell us if the magic lamp is used in anything? Or if it's just a decoration


----------



## oosydneyoo

*Easy time travling for 500 day tree*

I think getting the 500 day tree should be simple. Set your town to beautiful START the game 500 days back from the current date, plant your tree and set up home.(which may not be an option since we dont know the first date in the game, if not possiable, start as far back as possiable, for instance it may be November 8th 2012, than fast forward to the 500 mark).

 500 hours divided by 24 (hours in a day) equals 21 (20.8) days. Simply leave your game on plugged in at night and play by day. 21 days later and poff. Within the 21 days you should be able to meet any additional requirements that we come across and pick weeds. (the 21 days estimate does not include the amount of time it takes for YOU to plant your tree and set up home base.)

If we (my sister and I will be trying this) ended up at a future date than we can simply hold the date until it catches up or back track.

 By no means do I think my idea is bullet proff and thier are a lot of factors we do not know of yet, for the english version especialy.

O' if you do use this idea i suggest not seeing the villagers that way they will not be missed when you fast forward and miss them. All step taken I think it should only take a total of 22 days. This is the shortest route to a 500 day tree I can think of when you first get the game.


----------



## Zen

By the way, do give me some time for answers and pics. I'm currently on vacation for the New Year and will be back home on the 4th 

I'll drop in later and answer questions that don't require pics later today though!


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> By the way, do give me some time for answers and pics. I'm currently on vacation for the New Year and will be back home on the 4th
> 
> I'll drop in later and answer questions that don't require pics later today though!



Ok take your time.
Hope you're having a fab new year!!


----------



## oosydneyoo

Happy new years everyone. May all of your animal crossing dreams come true. Thank you Jake and Zen for all your help!

Ps. Sorry if my long post was more cumbursome than help. Just trying to get the ball rolling on thoughts for it.


----------



## Pokeking

Zen said:


> Kaizo cannot remake any wallpaper or floor. You can, however, make your own as a pattern if need be.



That's too bad. I don't want to use up two pattern spaces for wallpaper/carpet, so I'll just need to decide what is more appealing: continuity of the series as a whole or the look of the furniture with a different look. I'll probably go with the former.


----------



## Skitty

WHOA WHOA WHOA BACK UP. The guy in that link was wearing _headphones_
Guys.


----------



## totoro

I'm sorry if this has already been asked. but how do you recolor/redesign items at the shop ?


----------



## Stevey Queen

totoro said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked. but how do you recolor/redesign items at the shop ?



The blue alpaca does that for you in his store. Some items can't be recolored/designed.


----------



## musiciancrossing

WOW! Thats a lot of books! I hope some guides come out in English.


----------



## aikatears

Skitty said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA BACK UP. The guy in that link was wearing _headphones_
> Guys.



yea its a hat with headphones, so getting those.


----------



## Vaan561

I have enough money to buy the Enterbrain guide, but I don't know if the Nintendo guide is better. What you recommend me?

P.S: Sorry for my English,I'm Spanish and I must use a translator


----------



## Cherrypie

You know how you have to give fruit to Dr Shrunk for emotions? Does different fruit mean different emotions (i.e: Delicious fruit gives better emotion, native fruit equals so-so emotions)? Also, might as well put this question in: Is Frillard back and if so, is he still giving emotions? (More special ones, I should say)


----------



## Lotus

What is the best guide book? (Show me the cover)


----------



## Zen

And I'm back from vacation! How come it always seems like we need a vacation from vacation? I always feel like I need a day to get back into the swing of things xD anyways, on to the questions!



D1llon said:


> Here is a good one! Do the power supply community projects, e.g. Solar Panel and Wind Turbine, provide a benefit to the town? Or are they just for looks?



Just for looks, but they do add Beauty points to your town 




Jennifer said:


> The only item I believe that actually has a bit of a real function is the Trash Can which you can put trash in so you don't have to pay, but if you have a trash can in your house or a beautiful town, that really isn't an issue.



Trash can in your house is a better option. The trash can outside only adds an item to how many projects you can build and it doesn't add beauty nor does it detract from it. 




Jake. said:


> Also, on the subject of wisp, which was bought up before. We know he's not in the game, but I found pictures of the magic lamp
> 
> ... So could you tell us if the magic lamp is used in anything? Or if it's just a decoration



Just decoration 




Skitty said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA BACK UP. The guy in that link was wearing _headphones_
> Guys.



Yep! Headphone hat  Available from Kate/Labelle




totoro said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked. but how do you recolor/redesign items at the shop ?



Kaizo will wake up in your town after 7 of becoming the real mayor (after getting 100pts) and you will be able to remake stuff with him. 




Vaan561 said:


> I have enough money to buy the Enterbrain guide, but I don't know if the Nintendo guide is better. What you recommend me?
> 
> P.S: Sorry for my English,I'm Spanish and I must use a translator





Lotus said:


> What is the best guide book? (Show me the cover)



Best guide book is a tie (i know I chose on over the other before, but I've been using all of them quite extensively) between the Dengeki (green with 2 people on the cover) and the Enterbrain (blue book). They both have a ton of info and the main difference is in the layout 

Can't go wrong with either!

Oh, if you like pics of all the items, then the Nintendo guide is best. It's where all the item set pics I've posted here are from 




Cherrypie said:


> You know how you have to give fruit to Dr Shrunk for emotions? Does different fruit mean different emotions (i.e: Delicious fruit gives better emotion, native fruit equals so-so emotions)? Also, might as well put this question in: Is Frillard back and if so, is he still giving emotions? (More special ones, I should say)



Haven't seen Frillard in any of the books nor in game, so I would say he isn't in this game. As far as fruit/food for Dr. Shrunk, it matter not what you give him. give him the same fruit and he will still teach you a random emotion.



Spoiler: the last emotion - SPOILER



is the dance he does at the end of the show


----------



## Viriel

What do you need to bring to Kaizo for the music box ?


----------



## Jake

is this le fully grown town tree?


----------



## Viriel

Jake. said:


> is this le fully grown town tree?


That.is.****in'.huge...

Which are the fruits on the tree in the background ? Durians ?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> is this le fully grown town tree?



What happened to the stone tile plaza?


----------



## Jake

pattern, the darkening is because of the shadow

took me a while to figure that out


----------



## Zen

Viriel said:


> What do you need to bring to Kaizo for the music box ?



A CD (music) and a Shell (シャコガイのカイガラ).



Jake. said:


> is this le fully grown town tree?



yes it is


----------



## Jake

what does this say about halloween?
http://www.1999.co.jp/blog/img/20121228doumori6.jpg


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> what does this say about halloween?
> http://www.1999.co.jp/blog/img/20121228doumori6.jpg



it details what has to be done on halloween as well as the items being sold during october.


----------



## Cherrypie

What does the baby snowman give you? Dad gives ski furniture, mum gives ice furniture and normal gives snowman furniture, but what does the baby give?

P.s. I'm really glad they added the family of snowmen: it really made winter so much more interesting if you want to complete the furniture sets!


----------



## Jake

Cherrypie said:


> What does the baby snowman give you? Dad gives ski furniture, mum gives ice furniture and normal gives snowman furniture, but what does the baby give?
> 
> P.s. I'm really glad they added the family of snowmen: it really made winter so much more interesting if you want to complete the furniture sets!


http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/post/39261094591/the-above-images-show-you-the-correct-dimensions


----------



## Cherrypie

Jake. said:


> http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/post/39261094591/the-above-images-show-you-the-correct-dimensions



Thank you Jake. I remember that you get the snowmen family dolls once you made all of them, but I just thought that the gift would have been sent from the _whole_ family, not the baby snowman. For some reason that made more sense for me. Anyway, thanks for helping! 

Edit: Sorry for annoying you again, but I just realised when I looked at the dimensions of the snowmen that the picture of the dad's and the snowman's dimensions look _exactly_ the same. If you don't believe me, take a peek for yourself:
http://25.media.tumblr.com/0d2d58a1d76f5907c66b7936cafaa319/tumblr_mftyrwaqB31s1lku3o2_400.png http://25.media.tumblr.com/1bd4adbe01e37bb67a8667a2bc58ccd9/tumblr_mftyrwaqB31s1lku3o4_400.png


----------



## Valerie

You are correct! If you look at the after photos it seems that both befores are for the Dad.


----------



## Jake

Sorry used the wrong image, thanks though. I've fixed it up now


----------



## mikesjay

Zen, are there any new events from the events from CF? Also, if there are returning ones from WW, like La-Di day or Yay day?


----------



## Jake

（特殊）あかいパンジー
Special red pansies?
Are there like new flowers or what?
（特殊）あかいバラ
they have it for roses, too.
are there anything special about these? different colorations?
could you provide images, if they're noticable?


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> （特殊）あかいパンジー
> Special red pansies?
> Are there like new flowers or what?
> （特殊）あかいバラ
> they have it for roses, too.
> are there anything special about these? different colorations?
> could you provide images, if they're noticable?



Special Pansies and Roses.
Given that the flowers take the parent flowers into account as well when making new colors, these special pansies look exactly like their original color (in this case, red) but have different hybrid parents.

Special Red Pansy - bred by having a Blue and Red Parent.
Special Red Rose - bred by having a Purple and Orange parent.

These flowers will produce different hybrids than a regular red one could produce.

Hybridizing is so much more fun in this game


----------



## Jake

Ahhh so they look the same they just have different genetics and stuff?

are there special flowers for any other species?

Also what is muumuu (ムームー) i know its clothing but what is it? btw you get it from the island shop - its like some aloha kimono thing i dunno

and could you tell us about april fools?
here is saying Blanca is apart of it




> http://ds666.blogspot.com.au/

what is this called in English 





and does the book say that the reward for choosing Vietnam in Gulliver's (Johnny/ジョニー), he gives you a random item from the asian series? 'cause that's all i can find for the vietnam reward and i dont think it's right.. well i just figured out one is a hat
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/minaduki_2005/imgs/8/9/89792fdf.jpg
but i donno what the other one is


----------



## RisingSun

Well...I can answer the muumuu question 

A muumuu is a type of dress that kind of looks like a nightgown.  My mom's were made of silk, so that is why I think they look like nighties...she would wear it  all the time though.


----------



## Hayley

Can you change your hairstyle more than one times a day? Or can you change it only once per day?


----------



## Fame

Hayley said:


> Can you change your hairstyle more than one times a day? Or can you change it only once per day?



Pretty sure it still sticks as once.


----------



## XenoVII

Does having a Japanese 3DS in America affect the Internet connection? It probably doesn't right?


----------



## JCnator

Of all the times I played Animal Crossing: New Leaf online, the connection is as reliable as ACCF was for me. The only moments that I got disconnected are when I was playing with other players that uses their "mediocre" Internet connection.


----------



## mattmagician

Just making sure the prices are the same.
Can you list the prices for "Blue Series"?

Also, are there pictures of the album arts for K.K. Songs?


----------



## Jennifer

Can you please post a picture of ballet shoes? :3


----------



## Lotus

Is the green AC:NL guide book full with pictures? (The one with girl & boy character on the front cover)


----------



## souljahbill

Lotus said:


> Is the green AC:NL guide book full with pictures? (The one with girl & boy character on the front cover)


Yes but they're very small and they don't have pics of the sets completed.


----------



## sdw4527

Zen said:


> Special Pansies and Roses.
> Given that the flowers take the parent flowers into account as well when making new colors, these special pansies look exactly like their original color (in this case, red) but have different hybrid parents.
> 
> Special Red Pansy - bred by having a Blue and Red Parent.
> Special Red Rose - bred by having a Purple and Orange parent.
> 
> These flowers will produce different hybrids than a regular red one could produce.
> 
> Hybridizing is so much more fun in this game



So they look EXACTLY the same as the regular red pansy/rose or is there some way to distinguish them? In TheBitblock's Dream Diary 8 video, around 5:13, you can see that the flowers are shining (?). I'm not sure if this is already known, but why are they sparkling?


----------



## Fame

sdw4527 said:


> So they look EXACTLY the same as the regular red pansy/rose or is there some way to distinguish them? In TheBitblock's Dream Diary 8 video, around 5:13, you can see that the flowers are shining (?). I'm not sure if this is already known, but why are they sparkling?



That shows they're watered.


----------



## Yeoja

I found a photo of the shop behind the garbage can in the shopping center. I'm not quite sure if its still Katrina's shop.


----------



## Pokeking

That looks like an eye above the door. I would say that all signs point that it is Katrina's.


----------



## JCnator

Apparently, you have to ask Katrina for a telling at least 20 times before she can permanently stay in your shopping alley.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Could you identify a series used in this video?
@ 1:55 - the futuristic looking one, also possibly a few pictures of it?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Not exactly sure about the rest of it, but I'm pretty sure that you can get the hologram from making a wish on a shooting star.

It's supposed to be based on some sort of spaceship.


----------



## Jake

Yeoja said:


> I found a photo of the shop behind the garbage can in the shopping center. I'm not quite sure if its still Katrina's shop.
> View attachment 2538



thank you.
but it is Katrina's shop


----------



## Zen

More questions!  btw I'll post pics later. I'm just doing a quick run of question before leaving to meet someone xD



Kaijudomage said:


> Could you identify a series used in this video?
> @ 1:55 - the futuristic looking one, also possibly a few pictures of it?



Not a series actually. It's a set/theme. it's the SciFi/SF theme. I've seen it built wonderfully and do plan to do so in another player's house. I call the World Domination Set. xD




mikesjay said:


> Zen, are there any new events from the events from CF? Also, if there are returning ones from WW, like La-Di day or Yay day?



Did not play CF. But it seems the US/EU version will probably have a bit of different holidays. I do know that it makes now sense to add the JP specific holidays in the US/EU version :/




Jake. said:


> Ahhh so they look the same they just have different genetics and stuff?
> 
> are there special flowers for any other species?
> 
> Also what is muumuu (ムームー) i know its clothing but what is it? btw you get it from the island shop - its like some aloha kimono thing i dunno
> 
> what is this called in English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and does the book say that the reward for choosing Vietnam in Gulliver's (Johnny/ジョニー), he gives you a random item from the asian series? 'cause that's all i can find for the vietnam reward and i dont think it's right.. well i just figured out one is a hat
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/minaduki_2005/imgs/8/9/89792fdf.jpg
> but i donno what the other one is




- Just those two for special flowers 
- MuuMuu is a hawaiian style dress/nightgown thing. It's from the island shop.

-- i'll answer these later when I have book access xD




Hayley said:


> Can you change your hairstyle more than one times a day? Or can you change it only once per day?



Just once, as always. There's 3 things you can do there now: Hairstyle/Eyes/Mii Mask. Choose One per day.




XenoVII said:


> Does having a Japanese 3DS in America affect the Internet connection? It probably doesn't right?



Not really. You'll miss out on JP area specific DLC though, such as the 7/11 stuff.




mattmagician said:


> Just making sure the prices are the same.
> Can you list the prices for "Blue Series"?
> 
> Also, are there pictures of the album arts for K.K. Songs?



-- Will post these later. The KK album arts pages are a lot to put up though :/




Lotus said:


> Is the green AC:NL guide book full with pictures? (The one with girl & boy character on the front cover)



Small ones. The best guide for pics is the Nintendo Official Guide. (where the pics I've posted so far are from).

Okay out for now. Will be back later


----------



## Kaijudomage

Zen said:


> Not a series actually. It's a set/theme. it's the SciFi/SF theme. I've seen it built wonderfully and do plan to do so in another player's house. I call the World Domination Set. xD



Interesting, can't wait to see some in-game pictures of it at some point. 

Also any numbers on just how many items are in this game? I mean with all the new stuff has any of the old stuff gone missing?


----------



## Superpenguin

Jake. said:


> what is this called in English


That's a Gulliver item from previous versions of AC, whenever I got it, it was always called a Pagoda, which is a type of building.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> That's a Gulliver item from previous versions of AC, whenever I got it, it was always called a Pagoda, which is a type of building.



shank u 


I got 5-story Pagoda from the translation so I guess I was right I just needed it simplified


----------



## mattmagician

Zen said:


> -- Will post these later. The KK album arts pages are a lot to put up though :/



That's fine  Would you be able to tell me which guide has the K.K. album art in it?


----------



## Zen

mattmagician said:


> That's fine  Would you be able to tell me which guide has the K.K. album art in it?



The Nintendo Guide. It's full of pictures of everything! It may as well be a picture guide xD




Kaijudomage said:


> Interesting, can't wait to see some in-game pictures of it at some point.
> 
> Also any numbers on just how many items are in this game? I mean with all the new stuff has any of the old stuff gone missing?



A bit over 4k.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Zen said:


> A bit over 4k.



That's twice what City Folk had..... Oh my.


----------



## Pokeking

Hi Zen. I've seen two hats, but not sure if I was imagining things because I don't remember where I saw it. In one piece of footage, the character was wearing a conical hat like the character Raiden. I tried looking at the wiki site and found an item called a sandogasa.

However, browsing Google images shows a different style hat. Can you explain?


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy

I don't know if this has been looked into already but 
What are the listed conditions to collect all the golden tools?
 I know the shovel is buying 50 saplings from the garden shop but anything else?


----------



## Fame

GOLDEN TOOLS

Golden Shovel - Effect: Can be used to grow a money tree, and makes fertilizer more effective.
**********************- Requirement: Talk to Lazy the sloth after purchasing at least 50 fertilizers from the gardening shop.

Golden Axe - Effect: Never breaks, cuts down trees faster, and sometimes creates a rare stump pattern.
******************- Requirement: Talk to Lazy the sloth after purchasing at least 50 tree saplings from the gardening shop.

Golden Net - Effect: Has a much wider capture range than a regular net.
**************** - Requirement: Talk to the bug catching tournament host after catching every bug in the game.

Golden Fishing Rod - Effect: Fish are much more likely to bite and will bite down much longer than with a regular rod.
****************************- Requirement: Talk to the fishing tournament host after catching every fish in the game.

Golden Watering Can - Effect: Has a much wider watering range than a regular can.
********************************- Requirement: Talk to Shizu after maintaining 15 days of perfect environmental conditions.

Golden Slingshot - Effect: Fires 3 shots at once.
************************ - Requirement: Shoot down the present with 3 gold balloons attached to it.

i copied this from onikai32 on acc


----------



## Jake

the Missaydes of Missy said:


> I don't know if this has been looked into already but
> What are the listed conditions to collect all the golden tools?
> I know the shovel is buying 50 saplings from the garden shop but anything else?



http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/post/39707937688/tool-guide

Has all tools


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy

@Past two posts

Sigh... Yeah, I feel like a huge idiot asking about such a basic thing, but thanks for the information, very much appreciated <3


----------



## Jennifer

Jake. said:


> http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/post/39707937688/tool-guide
> 
> Has all tools



...What's the hammer for? O___o


----------



## Jake

I don't know, Zen hopefully can clarify on that. I know you can hit villagers with it . I've also heard you can use it to hit rocks for bells/gems but that was once so i didn't include it


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> I don't know, Zen hopefully can clarify on that. I know you can hit villagers with it . I've also heard you can use it to hit rocks for bells/gems but that was once so i didn't include it



That's actually exactly what it's for: to hit things/villagers. There is actually no other purpose for it 

In other news, I finally got my ATM today


----------



## Skitty

Isn't there some sort of "mayor points" system? Wouldn't you lose points/popularity/respect/whatever if you hit your villagers with a hammer? :S (It looks fun though ;D)


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Zen said:


> In other news, I finally got my ATM today



Congratulations! What do you need to do to get it?


----------



## Zen

Skitty said:


> Isn't there some sort of "mayor points" system? Wouldn't you lose points/popularity/respect/whatever if you hit your villagers with a hammer? :S (It looks fun though ;D)



Aside from the survey points you need to become the true mayor in the beginning, there really isn't a point system thing. Being mean to the villagers just affects their attitude towards you. and even then, it seems they forget after a day or two. Everyone is just happy in this game. Which is always nice 




Chameleonsoup said:


> Congratulations! What do you need to do to get it?



surpass 100 million bells saved in the bank. it's the final gift from the bank


----------



## aikatears

you can use the ATM in your house right?


----------



## dnrg

I have a question about swimsuits. Is there a variety of them, like different kinds? Can you customize them? If not, what are the ones you can buy, if you can buy them?


----------



## Zen

aikatears said:


> you can use the ATM in your house right?



indeed I can 




dnrg said:


> I have a question about swimsuits. Is there a variety of them, like different kinds? Can you customize them? If not, what are the ones you can buy, if you can buy them?



- Yep. they're all marine suits of different colors.
- Customize? No.
- All of them are 40 medals each in the island.
- types? anchor black suit. rental green suit. color stripe suit in a range of stripe colors.


----------



## aikatears

Cool! Once I get mines it going into the basement...hey can others use it as well?


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Oh that's cool! I misunderstood, I thought you meant you'd unlocked the ATM in the Post Office and could use it without talking to Pelly or Phyllis. It's great you can have one in your house!


----------



## Zen

Chameleonsoup said:


> Oh that's cool! I misunderstood, I thought you meant you'd unlocked the ATM in the Post Office and could use it without talking to Pelly or Phyllis. It's great you can have one in your house!



That's enabled from the beginning. There's an ATM in the post office. Now I have on ein my house 




aikatears said:


> Cool! Once I get mines it going into the basement...hey can others use it as well?



Not sure (haven't had visitors yet). I'm sure they could though. No idea why they wouldn't be able to.


----------



## dnrg

Zen said:


> indeed I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Yep. they're all marine suits of different colors.
> - Customize? No.
> - All of them are 40 medals each in the island.
> - types? anchor black suit. rental green suit. color stripe suit in a range of stripe colors.



Thank you very much! I was wondering about those for a while-


EDIT: ACK I guess that would go in the questions section. AGH Gomen!
Is there a picture of the Bank card, if its back?


----------



## Jambo

For requirements such as Katrina's shop in the mall, could you unlock them faster by having 4 characters in your village all get their fortunes told each time her tent shows up?


----------



## Zen

Jambo said:


> For requirements such as Katrina's shop in the mall, could you unlock them faster by having 4 characters in your village all get their fortunes told each time her tent shows up?



Indeed! You can get it by having all 4 players having their fortunes told at least 5 times each


----------



## Jennifer

Ignoring furniture sets, could you post some of the one-off items that are given during the holidays? Mostly just wondering what we may miss out on when the game comes over since I know they'll probably change a few of the holidays


----------



## dnrg

Okay... I'm just gonna post it here now...
So, I've heard you can sort of cuddle with your villagers?? Is that true??
Like, are there more benefits to befriending villagers now?


----------



## Stevey Queen

dnrg said:


> Okay... I'm just gonna post it here now...
> So, I've heard you can sort of cuddle with your villagers?? Is that true??
> Like, are there more benefits to befriending villagers now?



Where did you hear that?


----------



## dnrg

Lovemcqueen said:


> Where did you hear that?


Well, it was partially from this picture: 

But it could just be movement taken at the right time lol


----------



## Superpenguin

dnrg said:


> Well, it was partially from this picture: View attachment 2549
> But it could just be movement taken at the right time lol



Oh that's just so amazing!
I personally would've cuddled with a penguin instead of that bear though.


----------



## Fame

you know how there are dead spots where trees cant grow, is it like that for bushes or will they grow anywhere?


----------



## Dustbunnii

Looks to me like it's just movement taken at the right time.
The animals and your character will look around while sitting from what I've seen in videos and pictures. Also, the character is holding a watering can, making it look more like cuddling.


----------



## erin49215

Are the fans from the original Animal Crossing back in NL?


----------



## Zen

Fame said:


> you know how there are dead spots where trees cant grow, is it like that for bushes or will they grow anywhere?



a dead spot won't grow trees nor bushes. bushes grow damn near anywhere though xD




erin49215 said:


> Are the fans from the original Animal Crossing back in NL?



No fans. But we have balloons, ice cream, take out coffee, bubble wands, pinwheels, etc.

I wish there was a kite, though. I would always have that in my inventory.


----------



## Lotus

Is there burqa in this game?


----------



## Raven the Obsidian

I apologise if these have been asked already, but...

Do you know the exact requirements to unlock the Community Projects for the Museum 2nd floor, Cafe, Police Station and House of Fortune?

Also, is the Gorgeous set from CF/LGttC in?


----------



## Zen

It's been a while, but hey more questions! 




Lotus said:


> Is there burqa in this game?



no there isn't a burqa in this game.





Raven the Obsidian said:


> I apologise if these have been asked already, but...
> 
> Do you know the exact requirements to unlock the Community Projects for the Museum 2nd floor, Cafe, Police Station and House of Fortune?
> 
> Also, is the Gorgeous set from CF/LGttC in?



Yes I do know them. xD


House of Divination - Go to Katrina and have a fortune told 20 times.

Museum Upgrade - at least 20 items donated to the museum with at least 1 item in each category, talk to blathers when he is thinking (not sleeping)

Pigeonhole Cafe - 7 days from the opening of the Museum's second Floor and have donated at least 50 pieces to the museum.

Police Station - Random request from the villagers.

The Gorgeous Set is sold in Gracie Grace which is the 3rd floor of the department store. During December to February.


----------



## Raven the Obsidian

Zen said:


> Museum Upgrade - at least 20 items donated to the museum with at least 1 item in each category, talk to blathers when he is thinking (not sleeping)



Huh, that's weird, I've fulfilled those requirements but he's not thinking D: Does it matter if you donated them with the Mayor or not?

Thanks, though! I'd better get the Department store before the end of February... I'd heard you need to get fashion checks for Gracie to upgrade to it, is that true? I do have the Home Centre.


----------



## Zen

Raven the Obsidian said:


> Huh, that's weird, I've fulfilled those requirements but he's not thinking D: Does it matter if you donated them with the Mayor or not?
> 
> Thanks, though! I'd better get the Department store before the end of February... I'd heard you need to get fashion checks for Gracie to upgrade to it, is that true? I do have the Home Centre.



It shouldn't matter, but it's not instant -- it's merely a trigger. You have to catch him doing so.

Indeed. You must pass Grace's fashion checks 4 times before the department store opens. and yes, you CAN fail the fashion check.


----------



## oath2order

Lotus said:


> Is there burqa in this game?



Probably not.


----------



## Raven the Obsidian

Is there a fixed time Gracie appears? 

Also, I've seen towns that have withered town trees before; what causes that, and can they go back to normal?


----------



## McRibbie

Is there any pictures of a withered town tree?


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> It shouldn't matter, but it's not instant -- it's merely a trigger. You have to catch him doing so.


I've read you also have to talk to Blathers for 14 days?



Raven the Obsidian said:


> Is there a fixed time Gracie appears?
> 
> Also, I've seen towns that have withered town trees before; what causes that, and can they go back to normal?


http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/post/39909578201/animal-crossing-new-leaf-gracie-grace-information
"Gracie will appear underneath the town tree, but wont appear until you have spent 70,000 bells in Timmy and Tommy?s shop"



McRibbie said:


> Is there any pictures of a withered town tree?




By 'withered town tree' do you mean this







If that's it. It just looses it's leaves in the winter


----------



## dexterminate88

Originally I thought that the piggy banks could only be re-done by Kaizo with the gems. But what is this one made of, just a different paint color? I like all the different piggy banks and am curious how many different styles we can do to one? Thank you!



I would also like to know if any of the other items you get from the Town Hall for saving bells can be remade? Not-so-much how many different remakes but if any of them can in general? 
I reallllly hope we get a guide full of all the items/remake pictures in the US, I think it'd be a bit lost (and miss out on a ton of cool stuff) without one!!

One last question, can we remake an item that was already remade? So if we decide we don't like the finished product we can change it?


----------



## Fame

when you redesign something can you turn it back to its original colour/state?


----------



## Zen

dexterminate88 said:


> Originally I thought that the piggy banks could only be re-done by Kaizo with the gems. But what is this one made of, just a different paint color?
> 
> I like all the different piggy banks and am curious how many different styles we can do to one? Thank you!
> 
> I would also like to know if any of the other items you get from the Town Hall for saving bells can be remade? Not-so-much how many different remakes but if any of them can in general?
> I reallllly hope we get a guide full of all the items/remake pictures in the US, I think it'd be a bit lost (and miss out on a ton of cool stuff) without one!!
> 
> One last question, can we remake an item that was already remade? So if we decide we don't like the finished product we can change it?



i count 5 questions. 2 of which are together.

- That is a black piggy bank.
- You only get one piggy bank per character. It can be original/pink/black/every gem.
- None of the other gifts from the bank can be remade.
- Yes you can remake and item that was already remade.




Fame said:


> when you redesign something can you turn it back to its original colour/state?



A remade item can be restored.


----------



## Fame

> A remade item can be restored.



Does it cost anything?


----------



## Zen

Fame said:


> Does it cost anything?



Same cost as remaking it. You're essentially remaking it back to original.


----------



## Raven the Obsidian

So the withered town tree has no adverse effects, huh? It looks pretty weird, though.


----------



## dexterminate88

Zen said:


> - That is a black piggy bank.
> - You only get one piggy bank per character. It can be original/pink/black/every gem.
> - None of the other gifts from the bank can be remade.
> - Yes you can remake and item that was already remade.



Thank you so much, Zen! Does anyone have a link to a pic of the pink piggy bank? That's the only one I haven't seen yet. Not the original light-pink one obviously


----------



## LilyElizabeth

Sorry if this has already been asked but since you can change the furniture color, can you also alter the carpet/wallpaper? I'm just wondering because I saw a brown colored set earlier which can be changed to pink, but then I'd end up with pink furniture and brown carpets and wallpaper


----------



## dexterminate88

LilyElizabeth said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked but since you can change the furniture color, can you also alter the carpet/wallpaper? I'm just wondering because I saw a brown colored set earlier which can be changed to pink, but then I'd end up with pink furniture and brown carpets and wallpaper



I don't believe you can change wallpaper/carpet, but you can change a pattern into a wallpaper/carpet


----------



## Yeoja

I'm not sure if anyone has asked this already but what do the red leaves mean in this photo?


----------



## Mint

Yeoja said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has asked this already but what do the red leaves mean in this photo?
> View attachment 2621



The red leaves are items that have been customized by Kaizo.


----------



## Zen

LilyElizabeth said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked but since you can change the furniture color, can you also alter the carpet/wallpaper? I'm just wondering because I saw a brown colored set earlier which can be changed to pink, but then I'd end up with pink furniture and brown carpets and wallpaper



Kaizo is unable to change floor/wallpaper. My advice is to use another set or make a design that copies it in your select color


----------



## Jennifer

Zen said:


> i count 5 questions. 2 of which are together.
> 
> - That is a black piggy bank.
> - You only get one piggy bank per character. It can be original/pink/black/every gem.
> - None of the other gifts from the bank can be remade.
> - Yes you can remake and item that was already remade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A remade item can be restored.



What does the Pink Piggy Bank look like?  I thought the default was pink but since you mentioned pink again plus black... just curious what shade it is.

As for remaking wallpaper/flooring... hopefully maybe the patterns/textures won't take too long to get ripped then or something @-@


----------



## Zen

Jennifer said:


> What does the Pink Piggy Bank look like?  I thought the default was pink but since you mentioned pink again plus black... just curious what shade it is.
> 
> As for remaking wallpaper/flooring... hopefully maybe the patterns/textures won't take too long to get ripped then or something @-@



I apologize. I read pink and I assumed it was a different color. Pink IS the original color.


----------



## Fame

does grass wear occur on the island?


----------



## Zen

Fame said:


> does grass wear occur on the island?



it does not.


----------



## Jake

can you display pattern you get from wendell in dream towns in the able sisters?


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> can you display pattern you get from wendell in dream towns in the able sisters?



You can't display/edit any pattern that isn't yours


----------



## Jake

fml

i suck at designing pattens so my able sisters will be crappy


----------



## dexterminate88

Zen said:


> I apologize. I read pink and I assumed it was a different color. Pink IS the original color.



Ahh okay I was also wonderin why they would have two shades of pink. Thank you Zen!


----------



## LilyElizabeth

I'm just looking for the name of my favourite character. It's a little brown duck (darker brown on the top of his head with light brown cheeks with little blush marks) I think he/she is adorable and I really want to know their name


----------



## Jennifer

Zen said:


> I apologize. I read pink and I assumed it was a different color. Pink IS the original color.



XD It's alright! Honestly, then I have less to worry about so  

And on the pattern editing... if you pick a pattern you didn't make to "save over"/place the pattern, does that make the pattern show up for you to technically edit or does it change to default white? Just remember when "saving over" a pattern would force the pattern that was there to show up to edit. 

Kind of sucks you can't edit them. I mean, I understand the meaning behind why you can't, but a lot of people encouraged to just change the palette around if you wanted different colors and now you can't do that.


----------



## Zen

LilyElizabeth said:


> I'm just looking for the name of my favourite character. It's a little brown duck (darker brown on the top of his head with light brown cheeks with little blush marks) I think he/she is adorable and I really want to know their name



I have 9 villager lists with pictures. Only a couple slightly match your description. Please add more details. 




Jennifer said:


> XD It's alright! Honestly, then I have less to worry about so
> 
> And on the pattern editing... if you pick a pattern you didn't make to "save over"/place the pattern, does that make the pattern show up for you to technically edit or does it change to default white? Just remember when "saving over" a pattern would force the pattern that was there to show up to edit.
> 
> Kind of sucks you can't edit them. I mean, I understand the meaning behind why you can't, but a lot of people encouraged to just change the palette around if you wanted different colors and now you can't do that.



There is no edit option when selecting a pattern that isn't yours. There is wear|place|delete|cancel. 

Only when the pattern is yours will the edit option be there and yes, the art is still there for you to edit (given since it's yours).


----------



## LilyElizabeth

View attachment 2622

The little duck on the row second from the bottom, holding a watering can


----------



## Zen

LilyElizabeth said:


> The little duck on the row second from the bottom, holding a watering can



Oh her! I was thrown off by the "darker brown on the top". She has a darker above the bill area, but the top of her head is the same color as her skin.  

The name is written on that picture though. Her name is カモミ (Kamomi). It's Japanese word play as always. It means "Duck child". She's new to new leaf!


----------



## Jennifer

Zen said:


> I have 9 villager lists with pictures. Only a couple slightly match your description. Please add more details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no edit option when selecting a pattern that isn't yours. There is wear|place|delete|cancel.
> 
> Only when the pattern is yours will the edit option be there and yes, the art is still there for you to edit (given since it's yours).



But I mean if you pick to make a new pattern and pick that particular pattern to overwrite if it shows up. 

IE: I have 10 patterns made. One of them is a Stickman pattern. I no longer want the stickman so I pick it for where I want to place the new pattern I'm going to make. Despite making a new pattern, instead of giving me a white canvas, the stickman pops up and I have to erase it.

Essentially, if the stickman in that example was made by someone else, would it still pop up or would it give me a blank canvas?


----------



## Zen

Jennifer said:


> But I mean if you pick to make a new pattern and pick that particular pattern to overwrite if it shows up.
> 
> IE: I have 10 patterns made. One of them is a Stickman pattern. I no longer want the stickman so I pick it for where I want to place the new pattern I'm going to make. Despite making a new pattern, instead of giving me a white canvas, the stickman pops up and I have to erase it.
> 
> Essentially, if the stickman in that example was made by someone else, would it still pop up or would it give me a blank canvas?



There is no place to make a new pattern.  You have to have a blank spot to make a new pattern. In which case, it would either be your old pattern (which is yours) or a white canvas.  You can't make a new pattern on top of one you don't own as there is no edit button.


----------



## Jennifer

Is the は でなかみかざり just sold eventually at the Able Sister's or do you get it some other way?


----------



## Zen

Jennifer said:


> Is the は でなかみかざり just sold eventually at the Able Sister's or do you get it some other way?



It's a GracieGrace Summer Seasonal item.


----------



## Jennifer

Zen said:


> It's a GracieGrace Summer Seasonal item.



Darn it  So it'll be a long while until I get one once the game comes out here. XD But yes, Thank you <3


----------



## Kiwi

I asked this in another thread already:

Can you plant trees or flowers in the area around the bench near the museum?

Sorry if this has already been answered!


----------



## Zen

Kiwi said:


> I asked this in another thread already:
> 
> Can you plant trees or flowers in the area around the bench near the museum?
> 
> Sorry if this has already been answered!



Shopping only. You can't drop/plant anything in the shopping center.


----------



## Kiwi

Ah, thought so... Thank you!


----------



## McRibbie

If it's possible, could you have 20 wifi visitors get fortunes from Katrina's tent so that you could upgrade it in one day?


----------



## Jennifer

McRibbie said:


> If it's possible, could you have 20 wifi visitors get fortunes from Katrina's tent so that you could upgrade it in one day?



If I recall correctly, that's not the way it works. It has to be for your villager(s) living in your town. So if you went to 20 people's towns and got your fortune read, you'd get it in a day, but 20 people visiting your town to get it won't work. Similarly, if you have 4 people who live in your village each get their fortune read 5 times, I believe that triggers it as well.


----------



## Zen

Jennifer said:


> If I recall correctly, that's not the way it works. It has to be for your villager(s) living in your town. So if you went to 20 people's towns and got your fortune read, you'd get it in a day, but 20 people visiting your town to get it won't work. Similarly, if you have 4 people who live in your village each get their fortune read 5 times, I believe that triggers it as well.



This is indeed how it works


----------



## Chameleonsoup

I've seen pictures of the 4 different colour train stations you can start with, e.g the station with the blue roof has blue inside. 
I'm sure I've seen pictures of different colours for the town hall interior and exterior, I've searched but I can't find them. Was I imagining it or does anybody know where I can see the pictures again please?


----------



## dexterminate88

Chameleonsoup said:


> I've seen pictures of the 4 different colour train stations you can start with, e.g the station with the blue roof has blue inside.
> I'm sure I've seen pictures of different colours for the town hall interior and exterior, I've searched but I can't find them. Was I imagining it or does anybody know where I can see the pictures again please?



Jake posted a picture of them, third post in on this page. 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63838-Community-Projects/page9


----------



## Chameleonsoup

That's just the stations, not the town halls. Thank you for looking though 
ETA that must have been the only thread I didn't check, the photos of the town halls are right there in the photo album on the first page! Thanks!


----------



## Superpenguin

Chameleonsoup said:


> That's just the stations, not the town halls. Thank you for looking though



I don't know what pictures you were looking at, but those are indeed town halls, not the train stations.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

I actually got triple mixed up there, not double. Thanks both of you


----------



## Zen

I will be going back home for a family emergency tomorrow and will be returning on 2/6.

I will try to be on here but it maybe sporadic.

See y'all soon.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

I hope everything turns out well, Zen.


----------



## Irishdance4ev

Do you get the rococo series at Gracie grace?


----------



## Jake

No you buy them at the nook bros. store and i believe they're spotlight items, so they dont appear until the third upgrade?


----------



## Pokeking

There is a new Gracie series though. It is called the Trump series and it is playing card based.

Rococo Series as spotlight items. If I read the wiki right, it seems that most of the items in that series are spotlights. I'm eyeing that series for my house. I guess it'll take a long time to aquire all the pieces.


----------



## Irishdance4ev

Is the rococo series as expensive as the series available at Gracie grace?


----------



## JCnator

Rococo Series isn't as expensive as the Series available at Gracie Grace. All of them are priced under 10,000 bells.


----------



## amped4jr88

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Rococo Series isn't as expensive as the Series available at Gracie Grace. All of them are priced under 10,000 bells.



Now im curious to see this series EDIT: just found it, Im kinda liking it


----------



## Tenyu

Does someone have a scan or link to an accurate hairstyle guide?


----------



## Tenyu

Never mind, I found one on my own, right here.

So it looks like bedhead's a salon style now.


----------



## Liquefy

Tenyu said:


> Never mind, I found one on my own, right here.
> 
> So it looks like bedhead's a salon style now.



It's very close, but slightly different.  Still, it's nice to get something close without having to not play for 15 days.


----------



## dexterminate88

Zen I know you are busy with your family emergency and all but I was wondering when you had time if you could verify the chinese zodiac items. Mainly if it does in fact take 12 years to get them all, or if they are orderable from timmy/tommy. I'm pretty sure based on this picture they are not, but I do not read japanese so I am unsure. Thank you!


----------



## souljahbill

dexterminate88 said:


> Zen I know you are busy with your family emergency and all but I was wondering when you had time if you could verify the chinese zodiac items. Mainly if it does in fact take 12 years to get them all, or if they are orderable from timmy/tommy. I'm pretty sure based on this picture they are not, but I do not read japanese so I am unsure. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2699


They aren't orderable and yes, it'll take 12 real years (or TT) to get them all. They sell for only 120 bells.


----------



## JellyTheSwiftie

For some odd reason he looks just like the conductor...
Champ I mean*


----------



## dexterminate88

Thank you soujahbill! I think I will just TT to get them honestly, I don't think I'll play this game for 12 years! xD


----------



## oath2order

Since I played Wild World every day for roughly 4 years. NL has much more content, I'll probably go for more. I will try to not TT for these >.>


----------



## Bea

oath2order said:


> Since I played Wild World every day for roughly 4 years. NL has much more content, I'll probably go for more. I will try to not TT for these >.>



I don't TT so I'll probably try to get all of these. It'll be tough, but I still play my Gamecube town let alone one with this much life in it. I think things like this are what set AC apart from other games, there's longevity to them. The more I feel attached to my town the longer I will keep coming back to pluck the weeds and water the flowers and say hi to my little animal buddies. I think City Folk missed the mark on lively villagers, but from what I've seen NL has gone leaps and bounds to create a lively and innovative village life.


----------



## oath2order

I mean, I'd be glad if someone just trades the item to me, so it's registered in my catalog. That's all I'd really want XD


----------



## Bea

I'm only a completionist when it comes to the Museum. I'd go crazy trying to collect all the items in this game.  I do collect bizarre novelty items. (I have so many in storage!!) So I'm very excited to display them in my personal museums.


----------



## souljahbill

Bea said:


> I'm only a completionist when it comes to the Museum. I'd go crazy trying to collect all the items in this game.  I do collect bizarre novelty items. (I have so many in storage!!) So I'm very excited to display them in my personal museums.



This is me. I want my museum complete but I only care about getting the items/furniture that appeal to me. Granted, I always buy the store out just cause but if I'm missing something that I have no interest in, I don't care.


----------



## Torotix

When do the zodiac items sell? Just in the shop once a year or what? Will we be able to get the snake when the game comes out for us sometime this year?


----------



## Lauren

Stuff like this makes me so very excited to play!


----------



## Zen

Torotix said:


> When do the zodiac items sell? Just in the shop once a year or what? Will we be able to get the snake when the game comes out for us sometime this year?



You get one for the new year. So barring TTing, you'll get next year's animal when the time comes


----------



## Sora

Zen said:


> It shouldn't matter, but it's not instant -- it's merely a trigger. You have to catch him doing so.
> 
> Indeed. You must pass Grace's fashion checks 4 times before the department store opens. and yes, you CAN fail the fashion check.



Wait so if I have 4 villagers, could they all pass the fashion check in one day and count towards those 4 required checks?


----------



## JCnator

It doesn't seem to be the case. If one of your characters passed a Fashion Check, Gracie won't let you do so for the other characters.

EDIT: In this wiki, it seems they mention every single glitch they found so far, including some interesting ones we actually never seen. As my minimal Japanese isn't enough to fully understand what they were trying to tell (and Google Translate's accuracy is an hit-or-miss affair, so I often had to interpret the results), I'd like to know what they are, particularly the one I quoted below since they are implying about worrying glitches.



> バグエリアの発生
> 
> - 村中のすべてのマスにマイデザインを貼った状態で住人が引っ越すと一部エリアに異常が発生してしまう。
> ゲームバランスにも影響を与え、複雑で容易にフリーズなどが発生してしまう危険なバグ。
> - 適度にマイデザインを貼る程度ならば、このバグが発生することはない
> - セーブデータ破損の危険があり、安全性は保障されておりません。
> - 夢見の館ですべてのマスにマイデザインを貼った村の夢に入ってしまった場合、見るくらいなら実害はないようですが、何もせずに戻る方がよい。


----------



## RainyInVancouver

Zen said:


>



Zen, Is this the *GUIDE* (link to Amazon Japan) that give you pictures of the furniture series as the one quoted above?  I'd hate to order it and find it doesn't have what I want!

Thanks!


----------



## souljahbill

RainyInVancouver said:


> Zen, Is this the *GUIDE* (link to Amazon Japan) that give you pictures of the furniture series as the one quoted above?  I'd hate to order it and find it doesn't have what I want!
> 
> Thanks!



I have the green one and I'm telling you that want the white one.


----------



## Zen

RainyInVancouver said:


> Zen, Is this the *GUIDE* (link to Amazon Japan) that give you pictures of the furniture series as the one quoted above?  I'd hate to order it and find it doesn't have what I want!
> 
> Thanks!



yep. The nintendo official guide.


----------



## Jennifer

What item(s) is/are given for Hinamatsuri?


----------



## mellamollama

Jennifer said:


> What item(s) is/are given for Hinamatsuri?



Someone actually made a thread with the region specific holiday items, though it is on the second page right now. On Hinamatsuri you get a Rice Cake.


----------



## Jennifer

mellamollama said:


> Someone actually made a thread with the region specific holiday items, though it is on the second page right now. On Hinamatsuri you get a Rice Cake.



Yeah, I saw that--but wanted to see what it looked like. Similarly, I wanted to about all items related to it @-@ Like the ones sold in the store too.

Edit: Actually, thinking about it and looking over that thread again, I'd love to know about all the special items sold during an event that is region specific x-x


----------



## mellamollama

Jennifer said:


> Yeah, I saw that--but wanted to see what it looked like. Similarly, I wanted to about all items related to it @-@ Like the ones sold in the store too.



I just watched the Japanese Spring TV commercial on youtube, and it actually shows items from Hinamatsuri! At least, it looks like the Rice Cakes are on the table, and I believe a few of the other items in the room are from Hinamatsuri as well. I haven't seen any information about which items sell in the shop during events, so I couldn't say for sure.


----------



## Jennifer

mellamollama said:


> I just watched the Japanese Spring TV commercial on youtube, and it actually shows items from Hinamatsuri! At least, it looks like the Rice Cakes are on the table, and I believe a few of the other items in the room are from Hinamatsuri as well. I haven't seen any information about which items sell in the shop during events, so I couldn't say for sure.



That commercial is actually why I asked


----------



## dexterminate88

Do either of you have a link to the commercial? I'd love to view it


----------



## Justin

http://acnewleaf.com/2013/02/08/a-new-spring-japanese-commercial-for-animal-crossing-new-leaf/


----------



## libarts

I wish I could read Japanese. ):


----------



## comic321

do you know the  name of the black bird with the green hat? I think hes one of the new villagers. Looks like a crow...I think.


----------



## FruitTree

*Edit*


----------



## FruitTree

mattmagician said:


> That's fine  Would you be able to tell me which guide has the K.K. album art in it?


http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/gamersbook/imgs/9/4/94221005.jpg


----------



## Zen

I just reached the pinnacle of all my AC collecting. I have all the guides. MOst of, if not all, the magazines that feature ACNL and their extras.

Now I just bought the AC 3DSXL. I need to stop.

O_O


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> I just reached the pinnacle of all my AC collecting. I have all the guides. MOst of, if not all, the magazines that feature ACNL and their extras.
> 
> Now I just bought the AC 3DSXL. I need to stop.
> 
> O_O



pls mail me ur old jp 3ds so i can save mulla $$$


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> pls mail me ur old jp 3ds so i can save mulla $$$



I actually would but I'm not replacing one. Besides, my current 3ds is the pikachu 3dsxl :/

Sorry.


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> I actually would but I'm not replacing one. Besides, my current 3ds is the pikachu 3dsxl :/
> 
> Sorry.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Josh Hutcherson ^^


----------



## McRibbie

What are the items in the black circle called? One looks like a cat tower and the other is a red wheeled suitcase. I've looked through the item guide made by Liquefy many times and found nothing, so what are they? There's also a double necked Rock Guitar there that seems to be missing from this, so are these items in your guide, Zen?


----------



## Zen

Actually, none of those are in the guide. Possible DLC or cut items.


----------



## Treasu(red)

McRibbie said:


> View attachment 2765View attachment 2764
> What are the items in the black circle called? One looks like a cat tower and the other is a red wheeled suitcase. I've looked through the item guide made by Liquefy many times and found nothing, so what are they? There's also a double necked Rock Guitar there that seems to be missing from this, so are these items in your guide, Zen?



Ah! I remember the cat tree item causing a big stir. People were wondering if there were in-game pets. I'm glad you brought this up. I haven't seen any information on this since this image was first released. I assume like Zen said they were cut.


----------



## Fame

i wonder why they would do that


----------



## McRibbie

Considering that red case was in the Nintendo Direct in Iwata's house, yeah, that's a mystery.


----------



## souljahbill

What are all the HRA VIP themes?


----------



## Pokeking

Hopefully they will release those items as DLC.

I know that they've have a Frankenstein mask and it was in a picture, but I've also heard of a wolf mask and a ghost mask. How much Halloween clothing do we have now? I've that the pumpkin head comes in different colors.


----------



## Zen

souljahbill said:


> What are all the HRA VIP themes?



Oriental, Antique, Natural, Stylish, Fantasy, Hobby, Science, and Horror.

Also, Got my new 3DSXL today  The AC one. My current one is the Pikachu.


----------



## Pickles

Those are really cool, Zen! Pikachu looks like he has weird nipples, though. LOL!!


----------



## Punchyleaf

How many pages does the official Nintendo guide have?


----------



## Fjoora

Zen said:


> Oriental, Antique, Natural, Stylish, Fantasy, Hobby, Science, and Horror.
> 
> Also, Got my new 3DSXL today  The AC one. My current one is the Pikachu.
> 
> View attachment 2800



I like the pikachu one more, but I'd take the AC one over a solid color just for the variety.  It needs a character on it or something though, because it just feels empty.


----------



## Bea

Jesirawr said:


> I like the pikachu one more, but I'd take the AC one over a solid color just for the variety.  It needs a character on it or something though, because it just feels empty.



I disagree, I love the simplicity of it. So clean and stylish


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> Oriental, Antique, Natural, Stylish, Fantasy, Hobby, Science, and Horror.
> 
> Also, Got my new 3DSXL today  The AC one. My current one is the Pikachu.
> 
> View attachment 2800




pls send me in the mail i will pm u my address i will look forward 2 my package :3


----------



## Torotix

There's some nice animal crossing themed 3dsxl cases that are mostly clear, so if you need a character on there just get one of those.


----------



## Zen

Loviechu said:


> How many pages does the official Nintendo guide have?



479.

The catalog guide has 639.



Jake. said:


> pls send me in the mail i will pm u my address i will look forward 2 my package :3



Not with that kind of language. 



Pickles said:


> Those are really cool, Zen! Pikachu looks like he has weird nipples, though. LOL!!



I do love my pikanipple 3DS xD


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> Not with that kind of language.



but i said pls and did a :3 face (


----------



## Justin

Zen said:


> Not with that kind of language.



Please send me your spare Nintendo 3DS in the mail. I will PM you my address and look forward to my package. :3

... can't say I didn't try?


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Please send me your spare Nintendo 3DS in the mail. I will PM you my address and look forward to my package. :3
> 
> ... can't say I didn't try?



I asked first and he like me more


----------



## Pickles

I just snort-laughed. I must still be sleepy  Seriously, it is really cute, though! I have a pink 3DS XL, but I did get a custom engraved cover for Christmas!  Just two kitties and my name on it, though. Nothing so cool as pikanipples. 



Zen said:


> I do love my pikanipple 3DS xD


----------



## Punchyleaf

Thank you Zen! And the official guide is the one you have been posting pictures with, correct?


----------



## Zen

Loviechu said:


> Thank you Zen! And the official guide is the one you have been posting pictures with, correct?



anytime  and indeed it is!


----------



## Jake

stop ingorin me and send me ur 3ds


----------



## Lotus

Can I design a pattern for my pants?


----------



## Joey

Lotus said:


> Can I design a pattern for my pants?



No you can't I don't think


----------



## Zen

Lotus said:


> Can I design a pattern for my pants?



No patterns for pants, socks, or shoes.


----------



## ACking

What is Halloween like in new leaf? Sorry if this has been asked.


----------



## Zen

ACking said:


> What is Halloween like in new leaf? Sorry if this has been asked.



It actually has not and judging by your avatar, you love halloween xD

Halloween is a fantastic event that is quite active. Think of the things you have to do as a cross between the harvest festival (running to houses) and christmas (learning about the villagers). I'll start explaining the gist of it. I'd rather not type an entire guide, though I could since it (the guide) is at my fingertips literally. Here we go.

*October 1-7*
During this week, the Pumpkin king will stop by your town and talk to you. You may or may not have to find him. He will tell you to purchase as much Halloween masks from Able's and as much candy as you can hold at Nook's. He'll tell you that you need to use the masks to scare villagers on halloween and candy will be used as prizes for the villagers.

*October 1-30*
During this month, talk to your villagers. You will learn about what they like and what they are scared of. There are 6 masks and they are scared of most of them, tough against others, and extremely scared of one. You want to find out which they are extremely scared of.

*October 31 (6pm-12am)* _Time for the event!!_
Most of your villagers will be in their houses. These are the ones you need to scare. The others will be wandering around your town looking for you. They will get you and they will trick you. They are all dressed as the Pumpkin King. Why? Because the Pumpkin King is also wandering around.

Your jobs:

- Halt the impostors
- Scare the indoor villagers
- Find the real Pumpkin King (difficult since the impostors and him reset when you enter/exit a building)
- _Get lollipops_

*Lollipops?*
Yes, lollipops. You can't buy these. You can get them from scaring the **** out of the indoor villagers. You give these to the real Pumpkin King and he'll give you a piece of the Horror set. The Horror set is unorderable, the pumpkin/halloween set is orderable and you can buy it at nook's during October.

The Pumpkin King loves lollipops and is more than happy to part with his Horror set for one.

He also likes candy but will only trade Halloween furniture, masks, or extra clothing. Rarely though, he will trade a horror piece for candy. It's very rare and it's a waste to keep trying candy for it.

You can get candy for failing to scare the villagers. They will play a game with you when you fail and will give you a candy if you win. If you choose the mask they are tough against, or you lose their game, they will do a trick on you. Tricks depend on the villagers.

The fake Kings outside will try to catch you and will play a game with you or just do a trick. Same rules -- you win, candy; not, trick.

It's an extremely fun event and I hope that everyone takes the 6 hours that it takes just playing as much as they can.


----------



## Zen

Well ****. I wrote a guide anyway.


----------



## Bea

Oh MAN Hallowe'en sounds awesome. I love how detailed all the events are in this game.


----------



## JabuJabule

This is truly amazing. I hope we get guides similar to these in America!


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> Well ****. I wrote a guide anyway.



senk u i can use it on the blog that way hehaoeha 

pls mail me ur 3ds!!!1


----------



## Campy

Oh wow, Halloween sounds absolutely amazing! We don't really celebrate it here, so I'll be sure to enjoy it thoroughly in NL!


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> senk u i can use it on the blog that way hehaoeha
> 
> pls mail me ur 3ds!!!1



Go for it. And again, not with that language. You're better than that.


----------



## Bree

I have a question (sorry if it's already been asked, I don't want to scroll through 40+ pages to find it) but can you re-color wall/flooring? It wouldn't make sense if you could change for example the lovely series to be black-pink, but the wallpaper and floor would not really match, same with changing the rococo series to pink. I don't want to have ugly brown carpet and wallpaper.


----------



## Punchyleaf

It's been answered before, and no, you can't re-color or re-make carpet and wallpaper


----------



## Fame

Bree said:


> I have a question (sorry if it's already been asked, I don't want to scroll through 40+ pages to find it) but can you re-color wall/flooring? It wouldn't make sense if you could change for example the lovely series to be black-pink, but the wallpaper and floor would not really match, same with changing the rococo series to pink. I don't want to have ugly brown carpet and wallpaper.



you cannot recolour wall or flooring


----------



## Bree

So if you can't recolor it.. Can you make your own wallpaper? I'm not talking about like before where it was just a square pattern and it was tiled across the room, I mean legit like make really intricate wallpaper/flooring


----------



## Zen

Bree said:


> So if you can't recolor it.. Can you make your own wallpaper? I'm not talking about like before where it was just a square pattern and it was tiled across the room, I mean legit like make really intricate wallpaper/flooring



No. Just a tile repeated.


----------



## Bree

Thanks Zen, but I don't quite see the point in recoloring furniture if you can't remake flooring and walls :/ then you couldn't tie the room together. Well I guess I'll have to find alternative wallpaper or stick with the original


----------



## Zen

Bree said:


> Thanks Zen, but I don't quite see the point in recoloring furniture if you can't remake flooring and walls :/ then you couldn't tie the room together. Well I guess I'll have to find alternative wallpaper or stick with the original



There are a ton of alternative wallpapers. Besides, it's not imperative to have the floor/wall as part of the theme anyway. It only earns an extra 1k points for the HRA.


----------



## Pokeking

Yea, too bad. I wanted to remake the Near Future Series into the black and blue version, but I'll be keeping to orange default. I do like how the chalkboard can change what's on them depending on the remake.

However, I heard that remade pieces don't count to HRA totals.


----------



## ACking

Zen said:


> It actually has not and judging by your avatar, you love halloween xD
> 
> Halloween is a fantastic event that is quite active. Think of the things you have to do as a cross between the harvest festival (running to houses) and christmas (learning about the villagers). I'll start explaining the gist of it. I'd rather not type an entire guide, though I could since it (the guide) is at my fingertips literally. Here we go.
> 
> *October 1-7*
> During this week, the Pumpkin king will stop by your town and talk to you. You may or may not have to find him. He will tell you to purchase as much Halloween masks from Able's and as much candy as you can hold at Nook's. He'll tell you that you need to use the masks to scare villagers on halloween and candy will be used as prizes for the villagers.
> 
> *October 1-30*
> During this month, talk to your villagers. You will learn about what they like and what they are scared of. There are 6 masks and they are scared of most of them, tough against others, and extremely scared of one. You want to find out which they are extremely scared of.
> 
> *October 31 (6pm-12am)* _Time for the event!!_
> Most of your villagers will be in their houses. These are the ones you need to scare. The others will be wandering around your town looking for you. They will get you and they will trick you. They are all dressed as the Pumpkin King. Why? Because the Pumpkin King is also wandering around.
> 
> Your jobs:
> 
> - Halt the impostors
> - Scare the indoor villagers
> - Find the real Pumpkin King (difficult since the impostors and him reset when you enter/exit a building)
> - _Get lollipops_
> 
> *Lollipops?*
> Yes, lollipops. You can't buy these. You can get them from scaring the **** out of the indoor villagers. You give these to the real Pumpkin King and he'll give you a piece of the Horror set. The Horror set is unorderable, the pumpkin/halloween set is orderable and you can buy it at nook's during October.
> 
> The Pumpkin King loves lollipops and is more than happy to part with his Horror set for one.
> 
> He also likes candy but will only trade Halloween furniture, masks, or extra clothing. Rarely though, he will trade a horror piece for candy. It's very rare and it's a waste to keep trying candy for it.
> 
> You can get candy for failing to scare the villagers. They will play a game with you when you fail and will give you a candy if you win. If you choose the mask they are tough against, or you lose their game, they will do a trick on you. Tricks depend on the villagers.
> 
> The fake Kings outside will try to catch you and will play a game with you or just do a trick. Same rules -- you win, candy; not, trick.
> 
> It's an extremely fun event and I hope that everyone takes the 6 hours that it takes just playing as much as they can.






Wow. Thank you! Halloween sounds awesome!


----------



## Officer Berri

Wow! That's what Halloween is going to be like now?! That _is_ awesome. Color me impressed. I love the idea of expanding upon the holidays so they become more interesting have more to them than before. I'm even more excited now!


----------



## Yeoja

Could someone explain how the pattern stuff works? Like do you HAVE to have the pattern on you when laying them on the ground or  remaking them into furniture patterns? Or does it go blank when you put them in the storage?


----------



## Dustbunnii

Yeoja said:


> Could someone explain how the pattern stuff works? Like do you HAVE to have the pattern on you when laying them on the ground or  remaking them into furniture patterns? Or does it go blank when you put them in the storage?



I could be wrong, but I'm going off of what the case was with City Folk...
For patterns placed on the ground and for patterns that you wear, you have to have the patterns with you and not just in storage.
I'm _assuming_ that when you choose a pattern for furniture or a sign board or something, you have to have the patterns on you, but you can put it back in storage after you choose which one you want and the furniture won't change as a result.

I'm mostly just guessing though :I so someone please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## JCnator

Unfortunately, customized furnitures with a design can change if you decide to modify the used design. They appear as yellow leaf and the only way to trade them is to set these furnitures on Re-Tail. If you do that, the used design will stay unmodified no matter what you do. If you pick it again, it'll ask you to occupy a slot on your Design Menu.


----------



## Zen

Pokeking said:


> Yea, too bad. I wanted to remake the Near Future Series into the black and blue version, but I'll be keeping to orange default. I do like how the chalkboard can change what's on them depending on the remake.
> 
> However, I heard that remade pieces don't count to HRA totals.



The black/blue remake looks great with the original wall/floor. I know since I have a room with that in it. 

And remade pieces count toward HRA totals. Why would you think they wouldn't?


----------



## Mary

Yes, one question: can you actually read that stuff?


----------



## Zen

Mary said:


> Yes, one question: can you actually read that stuff?



I'm assuming you're talking to me and by "that stuff" you mean Japanese. 

If so, then yes. I can. I live and work in Japan.


----------



## Mary

Okay. I would love to learn someday. The Japanese culture intrigues me. My friends think I'm a nutcase because I watch Japanese movies with english subtitles. I wish my school offered Japanese classes instead of Spanish. That'd be way cool!


----------



## ACking

Does the guide have exact dates the outside changes? Like from snow to grass or winter trees to spring trees? Sorry if already been asked.


----------



## Zen

Mary said:


> Okay. I would love to learn someday. The Japanese culture intrigues me. My friends think I'm a nutcase because I watch Japanese movies with english subtitles. I wish my school offered Japanese classes instead of Spanish. That'd be way cool!



Never too late to start. Tons of references out there  Don't wait!




ACking said:


> Does the guide have exact dates the outside changes? Like from snow to grass or winter trees to spring trees? Sorry if already been asked.



It does. But I do like the surprise.  If it helps, the leaves change to green on January 16th.


----------



## ACking

Thanks!


----------



## Treasu(red)

Zen said:


> Any questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a shot of all I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something Extra that the game has - A TV Guide



*wiping tears away* This really is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Officer Berri

I love all those guides. If I read Japanese I'd own every single one of them.

I wish America was as dedicated to making guidebooks as Japan apparently is. |: Heck, a handful of the guides I own don't even have correct information at times! My Harvest Moon: Animal Parade guide has incorrect information literally all over the place! It's like they don't even care! ):


----------



## Torotix

I guess they don't like publishing so many since parents won't buy all that for their kids generally. Since the games market is generally towards younger people that don't have an income, they just don't bother. I suppose in Japan it's just more accepted that people of all ages can be interested in video games, so there's a bigger market for more collectible stuff like this.


----------



## Zen

Torotix said:


> I guess they don't like publishing so many since parents won't buy all that for their kids generally. Since the games market is generally towards younger people that don't have an income, they just don't bother. I suppose in Japan it's just more accepted that people of all ages can be interested in video games, so there's a bigger market for more collectible stuff like this.



Indeed. I'm on a train right now and to my right is an old lady with a 3DS and to my right a guy with a PSP. 

I'm on my phone taking a break between rounds of advance wars.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I don't know about Europe and Australia, but there's plenty of gamers in the US who are 20s, 30s, and older. Problem is you don't tend to see them playing video games in public really.

In Japan, you actually see plenty of adults playing video games in the public, especially on the train. But I see adults doing it at cafes and restaurants too. Part of the reason I feel like I fit in a bit more here, even if my looks make the fact that I'm a gaijin incredibly obvious. XD


----------



## Jennifer

Does the inner train station layout vary by the outside appearance like the town halls do? If so, could you put up pictures, please? :3


----------



## dexterminate88

There is a picture of them in another thread. It is the very last post on this page:

linky


----------



## Zen

dexterminate88 said:


> There is a picture of them in another thread. It is the very last post on this page:
> 
> linky



Thanks dex  Direct link to the post in question


----------



## dexterminate88

No prob. I didn't know how to directly link to the post so thank you, good teamwork!


----------



## Jennifer

Thank you both 

The train station color is the same as the Town Hall color, right? or can they vary?


----------



## Zen

Jennifer said:


> Thank you both
> 
> The train station color is the same as the Town Hall color, right? or can they vary?



They can vary.


----------



## SodaDog

Are there rainbow socks in the accessories list?


----------



## Punchyleaf

What do you mean? The socks are not an accessory so they're not in the accessories list. They are along with shoes. Unless you mean in game, then I'm not too sure


----------



## Schim

This is probably a silly question, and I haven't seen it answered or talked about... But has anything new happened with mail? Or is it all the same?

I imagine the only way they could improve it would be to make stationary displayable like paintings on the wall. Or if there were improvements on letter saving.


----------



## dexterminate88

Schim said:


> This is probably a silly question, and I haven't seen it answered or talked about... But has anything new happened with mail? Or is it all the same?
> 
> I imagine the only way they could improve it would be to make stationary displayable like paintings on the wall. Or if there were improvements on letter saving.



You can now send letters with a tune attached. You buy special paper and it lets you ad a tune in the same way you create a town tune. Otherwise nothing that I can think of...


----------



## Joey

dexterminate88 said:


> You can now send letters with a tune attached. You buy special paper and it lets you ad a tune in the same way you create a town tune. Otherwise nothing that I can think of...



Thats awesome. I think I will do that alot


----------



## Schim

I imagine animals can still show your guests letters you've written them?


----------



## Mz_D

SodaDog said:


> Are there rainbow socks in the accessories list?



Not socks, but there are rainbow tights. 

(I think Sodadog was meaning in the extra clothes list as in real life socks are considered accessories.)


----------



## Zen

Schim said:


> I imagine animals can still show your guests letters you've written them?



Yep. They'll show them to you, too. I find this practice odd xD


----------



## temtaro

awesome! you've got all those guidebooks!  
I've just got the white one(Nintendo dream) yesterday from a friend who visit Japan, and it's AWESOME!

anyway, I dont really understand the language, can you please explain what they say on the page 194-195
is it something to do with perfect town??
thanks Zen!


----------



## Jake

Schim said:


> This is probably a silly question, and I haven't seen it answered or talked about... But has anything new happened with mail? Or is it all the same?
> 
> I imagine the only way they could improve it would be to make stationary displayable like paintings on the wall. Or if there were improvements on letter saving.


- if your mail box is full it will shake violently
- idk but i have also hear that is your mail box is full and you have letters pete will come to your door and hand deliver them and ask you to empty your mail box; though i read this when a DLC was being handed out so might have something to do with the DLC


----------



## MDofDarkheart

DLC is handed at the post office now.
Just watch youtube videos by Lin&Ko in the right order.
They talk about the game and translate the japanese one.


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> - if your mail box is full it will shake violently
> - idk but i have also hear that is your mail box is full and you have letters pete will come to your door and hand deliver them and ask you to empty your mail box; though i read this when a DLC was being handed out so might have something to do with the DLC



- if the mailbox is full, it does shake violently. You'd have to empty your current mailbox and wait for the next delivery time to get the rest. There's no forcing mail to come in this game.




MDofDarkheart said:


> DLC is handed at the post office now.
> Just watch youtube videos by Lin&Ko in the right order.
> They talk about the game and translate the japanese one.



DLC is indeed handled by the post office via the download option with the bird women. Pete also hand delivers special DLC such as the ones directly from Nintendo (campus closet being the most recent).


----------



## temtaro

ok my question is skipped..
it's ok, Im just sad


----------



## MDofDarkheart

temtaro said:


> ok my question is skipped..
> it's ok, Im just sad



I didn't get to read your question yet. I'll look for it now.
I can't answer your question as I don't speak/read japanese saddly.

Though I do know there is a Town Rule that allows your town to become a prefect town easier.


----------



## Schim

MDofDarkheart said:


> DLC is handed at the post office now.
> Just watch youtube videos by Lin&Ko in the right order.
> They talk about the game and translate the japanese one.



I've watched all but maybe the most recent 3 Lin and Ko videos and I have never heard them talking about mail.


----------



## Zen

temtaro said:


> awesome! you've got all those guidebooks!
> I've just got the white one(Nintendo dream) yesterday from a friend who visit Japan, and it's AWESOME!
> 
> anyway, I dont really understand the language, can you please explain what they say on the page 194-195
> is it something to do with perfect town??
> thanks Zen!



Pg 194-195 goes on about the basics of tree growth. This is fine for most players. It talks about how long it takes to have a tree grow to full growth, where to plant trees, where to plant bushes and bamboo, etc.

It does go on to more advanced placement and reasons on why the trees die in certain areas. Most players won't even notice these.


----------



## Schim

I couldn't find this when I searched the thread, but...

For the Classic/Modern Lost and Found (police station?), could you show the one with Copper? Almost everyone I've seen gets the one with Booker.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@Schim: The Traditional Police Station has Booker and The Modern Police Station has Copper.
I saw it in a Lin&Ko video.


----------



## Peoki

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Shrim: The Traditional Police Station has Booker and The Modern Police Station has Copper.
> I saw it in a Lin&Ko video.


That's not quite what they were asking for, lol. 
From what I know, the modern police station is the same facility that appeared in the Gamecube version.


----------



## Schim

Peoki said:


> That's not quite what they were asking for, lol.
> From what I know, the modern police station is the same facility that appeared in the Gamecube version.



I thought I saw maybe a glimpse of the modern one then, but I've yet to see anyone go inside it. I'm also curious how Copper talks to the player about taking stuff, etc.

Would the guide even show the interiors?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yes, the one from the GameCube version is the "modern" one with copper. Which ironically enough, I expected that one to be considered the "classic" of the series since its from The first AC that the world (other than Japan) got lol

It actually doesn't show the interiors (in my guide, at least .-.)


----------



## temtaro

Thank you MDofDarkheart  for trying  
And thank you Zen for answer


----------



## Schim

Loviechu said:


> Yes, the one from the GameCube version is the "modern" one with copper. Which ironically enough, I expected that one to be considered the "classic" of the series since its from The first AC that the world (other than Japan) got lol
> 
> It actually doesn't show the interiors (in my guide, at least .-.)



Yes! I was wondering that too. I remember Lin mentioning she got the classic with Booker (I had forgotten which since then), but it isn't technically classic looking. I wonder if the wording might change with the US? Would they even bother? It'd be kind of funny for their names to get switched between versions. 

I like the sleek look of the Modern, but I worry Copper is going to be a bit of a downer.


----------



## Zaoth

Hey Zen is there pictures in one of them of the sets of furniture you make out of the ore? Can I get a look at some of the green set


----------



## MDofDarkheart

temtaro said:


> Thank you MDofDarkheart  for trying
> And thank you Zen for answer



Your welcome.

@Zaoth: I was wondering about the furniture too.

I saw some gold stuff made from the gems/ores in Lin$Ko's videos.
I'm not sure if that answers your question or not.


----------



## Zaoth

MDofDarkheart said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> @Zaoth: I was wondering about the furniture too.
> 
> I saw some gold stuff made from the gems/ores in Lin$Ko's videos.
> I'm not sure if that answers your question or not.



No not really hah. I know there is furniture made out of ore. Hence why I am asking. Want to see the green set though. Everyone does the gold set.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Zaoth, I think that the gold set is a set on it's own and the other colours are normal sets modified with gems. I don't think there's an emerald set as such. Rather, for example, Modern furniture that has been remade with emeralds. I may well be wrong, that's just how I have understood it so far.


----------



## Zaoth

Chameleonsoup said:


> Zaoth, I think that the gold set is a set on it's own and the other colours are normal sets modified with gems. I don't think there's an emerald set as such. Rather, for example, Modern furniture that has been remade with emeralds. I may well be wrong, that's just how I have understood it so far.



Ah right ok. So everything minus the gold ore is just for recolouring? That's not too bad then.


----------



## Jake

The emerald set is essentially the green set remade with emeralds

like the blue set can be remade wit sapphires, lovlely with ruby/amethyst etc


----------



## Officer Berri

Furniture made of gold/gemstones sounds kinda tacky to me. Unless it's something small and decorative.


----------



## ACking

Officer Berri said:


> Furniture made of gold/gemstones sounds kinda tacky to me. Unless it's something small and decorative.



Yea. I don't care for it either. :/


----------



## Jake

I really only like the Sapphire/Blue series tbh.


----------



## Officer Berri

Are there any pictures of some furniture modified with the gemstones? I'd like to at least see it before I pass my full judgement on it.

I've seen the gold series before though. Bleeeegh.


----------



## JCnator

I tried fusing some silver gems on my Modern furnitures, and while they look a little too shiny on some, they blend rather well with black and gray shades.


----------



## Zaoth

Jake. said:


> The emerald set is essentially the green set remade with emeralds
> 
> like the blue set can be remade wit sapphires, lovlely with ruby/amethyst etc



Ah right. Thanks Jake.


----------



## Mint

Officer Berri said:


> Are there any pictures of some furniture modified with the gemstones? I'd like to at least see it before I pass my full judgement on it.
> 
> I've seen the gold series before though. Bleeeegh.








The bed has a silver gem fused to it. The lighting makes it look purple.

:s


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh man wow that DOES look tacky.

Welp. I'll be selling all my shiny, shiny rocks! Well. All but one that I'll keep for a collection, anyways.


----------



## Zen

Officer Berri said:


> Oh man wow that DOES look tacky.
> 
> Welp. I'll be selling all my shiny, shiny rocks! Well. All but one that I'll keep for a collection, anyways.



I'm with you on that. I've been selling every gem I get, apart from the gold ones of course. I think I have made exactly 1 piece of gem furniture and that was the piggy bank. I made it a Ruby piggy


----------



## Officer Berri

I remember seeing a jeweled piggy bank on a blog a month or so ago. It looks nice so I'd totally use a gem on that. Can you only use the ruby or is the piggy bank something you can use any of the gems on?


----------



## Mint

Officer Berri said:


> I remember seeing a jeweled piggy bank on a blog a month or so ago. It looks nice so I'd totally use a gem on that. Can you only use the ruby or is the piggy bank something you can use any of the gems on?



Any of the gems will work on the piggy bank.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Mint said:


> Any of the gems will work on the piggy bank.



That's interesting.


----------



## ACking

I know there is one for women, but is there like a kimono for the male gender character in acnl? Sorry if been asked.


----------



## Zen

ACking said:


> I know there is one for women, but is there like a kimono for the male gender character in acnl? Sorry if been asked.



Yes, it's blue. You can just wear the kimono, you know. No gender restrictions here


----------



## ACking

Lol. Thanks.


----------



## Jake

This probably seems like a basic questions (b/cos I have read several different things for each)
but what are the standard ways to unlock the garden store, shoe shank and shampoodle

also, if you want to display your player card (or whatever it's called) freely, is there anyway to save it to your SD card (b/cos every one I've seen has just been a photo of the bottom screen) - if not, since when you take the photo, it shows you the display on the top screen, if you press L + R when that shows, will it take a photo.

Also I asked this before, is it possible to visit your own town in a dream?

- And if you share a town with another player; I assume both players will have the same dream address. But, can each player update their dream town once per day; is it only the mayor; or is it only whoever does it first.


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> This probably seems like a basic questions (b/cos I have read several different things for each)
> but what are the standard ways to unlock the garden store, shoe shank and shampoodle
> 
> also, if you want to display your player card (or whatever it's called) freely, is there anyway to save it to your SD card (b/cos every one I've seen has just been a photo of the bottom screen) - if not, since when you take the photo, it shows you the display on the top screen, if you press L + R when that shows, will it take a photo.
> 
> Also I asked this before, is it possible to visit your own town in a dream?
> 
> - And if you share a town with another player; I assume both players will have the same dream address. But, can each player update their dream town once per day; is it only the mayor; or is it only whoever does it first.




*Garden Center *- At least 5 days of living in the village, number of trees planted/flowers planted/weeds pulled have exceeded 30 each.
*Shoe Shank *- 10 days of living in the village. Spend at least 8k at the Able Sisters total.
*Salon Speedy *- 7 days after Shoe Shank opens. Spend at least 10k at both Shoe Shank and Able Sisters.

- The screenshot feature takes a shot of the top screen, the ID shows on the bottom, so no. Aside from seeing the card in-game, you can take a pic of it with an external source to share it.

- You can't visit your own dream town from within your own dream center.

- Whoever does it first.


----------



## mikesjay

My apologies if this has been asked already, but is it possible to prevent a neighbor from moving like from Wild World? Not like City Folk where they left and there was no stopping them...


----------



## Trundle

I'm curious, is there a max turnip price?


----------



## Officer Berri

Are you still able to drop patterns in your house as clothing furniture? Probably a dumb question but I felt I should ask since I've seen you can get mannequin items from the Able Sisters.


----------



## Feraligator

mikesjay said:


> My apologies if this has been asked already, but is it possible to prevent a neighbor from moving like from Wild World? Not like City Folk where they left and there was no stopping them...



Yes, you can. They will inform you first, and then pack. They also tell you the day they are leaving.


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> *Garden Center *- At least 5 days of living in the village, number of trees planted/flowers planted/weeds pulled have exceeded 30 each.
> *Shoe Shank *- 10 days of living in the village. Spend at least 8k at the Able Sisters total.
> *Salon Speedy *- 7 days after Shoe Shank opens. Spend at least 10k at both Shoe Shank and Able Sisters.
> 
> - The screenshot feature takes a shot of the top screen, the ID shows on the bottom, so no. Aside from seeing the card in-game, you can take a pic of it with an external source to share it.
> 
> - You can't visit your own dream town from within your own dream center.
> 
> - Whoever does it first.



Thank you <3


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata

...just gonna leave this here:

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/shop-unlock-guide/


----------



## ACking

Sorry if been asked but does doll day have an event other than the special items in new leaf?


----------



## Fame

where can you put turnips so they dont spoil?


----------



## Zen

ACMaster said:


> ...just gonna leave this here:
> 
> http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/shop-unlock-guide/



/facepalm

quite a bit of details missing from those...tsk.




ACking said:


> Sorry if been asked but does doll day have an event other than the special items in new leaf?



Nope. No event.




Fame said:


> where can you put turnips so they dont spoil?



Anywhere inside. Lockers are preferred since they can be accessed in other towns. They last a week and there is no glitch to make them last longer.


----------



## Tudor16

Idk if anyone asked this yet but can i please see a scan of all the snowman furniture series i really like that series want to see what all four of the snowman give you


----------



## Bambi

Just curious if in the guide books they give you the "type" of clothing? Like fancy, casual etc. For Gracie Grace.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Good god, how many pages total?!


----------



## Zen

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Good god, how many pages total?!



with all the guidebooks i have? around 2.5k


----------



## Mary

It is s-so beautiful... I think i might go blind from the radiance! So much AC NL info concentrated in one area... It is enough to make me crazy!


----------



## Jennifer

Zen said:


> Anywhere inside. Lockers are preferred since they can be accessed in other towns. They last a week and there is no glitch to make them last longer.



Are you sure about this? I know Zed usually litters his other town with turnips when he goes on a buying spree and I'm pretty sure they never rotted (besides one he accidentally forgot behind a tree)


----------



## Zen

Bambi said:


> Just curious if in the guide books they give you the "type" of clothing? Like fancy, casual etc. For Gracie Grace.



It tells me the type, color, HHA type, price, etc.




Jennifer said:


> Are you sure about this? I know Zed usually litters his other town with turnips when he goes on a buying spree and I'm pretty sure they never rotted (besides one he accidentally forgot behind a tree)



You can leave the turnips outside for a good amount of time during a day. Just don't go onto the next day. They tend to rot if left outside.

Leaving Turnips on the ground fir a buying spree isn't uncommon, especially if you buy a ton of turnips. I know I do and I levae them on the floor until I finish buying.


----------



## Jake

My friend has the Japanese version and her nooks is upgrading. But everything I've read says you need to wait 7 days until you complete your first community project - however she isn't even mayor yet and it's upgrading. So is there a way to upgrade Nooks without starting/completing a community project?


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> My friend has the Japanese version and her nooks is upgrading. But everything I've read says you need to wait 7 days until you complete your first community project - however she isn't even mayor yet and it's upgrading. So is there a way to upgrade Nooks without starting/completing a community project?



You don't have to be mayor for it to upgrade. 

- pay off 10k loan
- 7 days pass from arrival in town
- 12k bells spent or 15 items bought


----------



## Jake

Ok thank you


----------



## ACking

Since we get the game in June. I was wondering if there are any holidays/ events that are close to the release day?


----------



## Justin

ACking said:


> Since we get the game in June. I was wondering if there are any holidays/ events that are close to the release day?



There should be a Bug Tourney on the 15th I think. After that, probably Father's Day.


----------



## ACking

Justin said:


> There should be a Bug Tourney on the 15th I think. After that, probably Father's Day.


Thank you


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> There should be a Bug Tourney on the 15th I think. After that, probably Father's Day.



THE GAME RELEASES HER ON THE 15TH

#****


----------



## Haihappen

Jake. said:


> THE GAME RELEASES HER ON THE 15TH
> 
> #****



Better pray there's a fishing rod on sale on the first date


----------



## JasonBurrows

Zen said:


> Any questions?


I am guessing that you may not be ready for a crappy name as it still has to go through Nintendo of Europe and they could give it a name such as "Let's Turn over a New Leaf"

There is still time for them to make it sound as awful as "Let's Go to the City" Zen...


----------



## Justin

JasonBurrows said:


> I am guessing that you may not be ready for a crappy name as it still has to go through Nintendo of Europe and they could give it a name such as "Let's Turn over a New Leaf"
> 
> There is still time for them to make it sound as awful as "Let's Go to the City" Zen...



It's not. They started calling it Animal Crossing: New Leaf as of the last Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Jake

Haihappen said:


> Better pray there's a fishing rod on sale on the first date



You can buy them form Shizue and the fishing guy if you don't have one so yea


----------



## Zen

JasonBurrows said:


> I am guessing that you may not be ready for a crappy name as it still has to go through Nintendo of Europe and they could give it a name such as "Let's Turn over a New Leaf"
> 
> There is still time for them to make it sound as awful as "Let's Go to the City" Zen...



What? This wasn't a question nor did it make sense.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Zen said:


> What? This wasn't a question nor did it make sense.



He was accusing NoE of possibly renaming the english title.


----------



## Jake

Well they're not b/cos EU got their confirmed name on Valentines Day... :S


----------



## McRibbie

Alright, I'm kinda sick of posting this, but STOP WHINING ABOUT THE NAME LET'S GO TO THE CITY AS IT IS A MORE FAITHFUL TRANSLATION OF 街へいこうよ,WHICH IS JAPANESE FOR LET'S GO TO THE CITY. IF NOE WAS GOING TO DO IT AGAIN INSTEAD IF CALLING IT NEW LEAF WHICH IS VERY UNLIKELY BECAUSE WE HAVE A CONFIRMED NAME, IT WOULD BE とびだせ OR JUMP OUT.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Nobody is whining, and your post isn't necessary.


I'd like to know a little more about the House Mix stuff. I didn't really catch the whole story on that and how it works.


----------



## Zen

Prof Gallows said:


> Nobody is whining, and your post isn't necessary.
> 
> 
> I'd like to know a little more about the House Mix stuff. I didn't really catch the whole story on that and how it works.



So the new thing that everyone is excited about is Club444/Club101. Where Dr. shrunk cleans and tells jokes (when given food) during the day and KK slider plays his tunes. 

On Saturdays, as always, KK plays a live show at the club. This is the time to request songs and enjoy the artist playing his tunes live for you and your friends and the villagers, too. 

During the week however, KK becomes DJ KK and plays remixes of his tunes. He has 2 kinds: House mix and NES mix. House is a genre of music and of course, NES is 8bit type. 

He alternates from Sun-Fri starting with the House mix.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I see. How does this work in with your town tune, you mentioned in your mp3 thread.


----------



## Zen

Prof Gallows said:


> I see. How does this work in with your town tune, you mentioned in your mp3 thread.



Ah. During the mix, he plays a standard beat and remixes your town's tune into the set in between songs


----------



## Haihappen

JasonBurrows said:


> I am guessing that you may not be ready for a crappy name as it still has to go through Nintendo of Europe and they could give it a name such as "Let's Turn over a New Leaf"
> 
> There is still time for them to make it sound as awful as "Let's Go to the City" Zen...



I agree that "let's go to the city" was a bit to long for a game title...
but it's the literal translation from the japanese name (machi he ikouyo - "let's go to the city").


----------



## Officer Berri

Zen said:


> Ah. During the mix, he plays a standard beat and remixes your town's tune into the set in between songs



Oh wow that sounds like it'll be cool!  Considering my town tune is going to be Terra's theme from Final Fantasy 6... I can't wait to hear what it sounds like.


----------



## AndyB

McRibbie, there's no need to get so aggravated.


----------



## McRibbie

Sorry, it's just one of those things that ticks me off because I personally like the name LGTTC and I end up having to explain translations a lot and people don't really go back and look at it. Like having to explain the change from Lisa to Reese.


----------



## Fjoora

Zen said:


> You can't display/edit any pattern that isn't yours



Does that mean any patterns that you get via QR Code can't be edited?  I was really looking forward to changing color schemes and such on some of the clothing and pathways, so it'll be disappointing having to completely recreate it.


----------



## Zen

Jesirawr said:


> Does that mean any patterns that you get via QR Code can't be edited?  I was really looking forward to changing color schemes and such on some of the clothing and pathways, so it'll be disappointing having to completely recreate it.



That's exactly what it means, unfortunately.


----------



## Officer Berri

I think that it's good you can't edit another pattern. It seems like it's there to prevent people from stealing other people's patterns and claiming them as their own.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'm glad you can't edit patterns that aren't yours. Because of what officer berri said and also, why do you want to edit someone else's pattern? If you like the way that they have it enough to take the QR for it, then use it, but if you want to change it, then you just have to make your own, no way around it. :> 
It either forces you to be creative or be happy with what you got from someone else. In this case, beggars can be choosers, but not with changing color schemes xD


----------



## Officer Berri

When I'm able to start sharing my QR codes when I get the game, if anyone REALLY wants me to, I can always make up a new design with different colors. :3 I do really enjoy seeing what things look like in different colors. That way there won't be a big issue with people wanting my patterns but wanting to edit them too. I'll do it for them!


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'll be offering up recolors of my patterns as well, if anyone asks. Got some pretty good ideas that I've not seen pop up yet. ;]


----------



## McRibbie

Has anyone done a faceboard of Croagunk like in Pastoria City in Platinum yet?


----------



## Jake

I've seen one of Hitmonchan but no Croagunk.


Frillish in Humilia City would be cool, too


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'm wondering, the money you spend in the Streetpass Home Showcase thing, where does it go? Does it go to the owner of said item or does it go to the Nooklings or The Alpacas? Or does it just go nowhere and just gets taken?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Sorry for the double post, but the whole "writing back to mom and dad" was that actually implemented in the game?


----------



## Jake

I'm 99% certain you can write to mom (and you could have just edited)


----------



## ACking

I had no idea you could write to mom! Is Pascal back in New Leaf?


----------



## McRibbie

ACking said:


> I had no idea you could write to mom! Is Pascal back in New Leaf?



Yep, Pascal is back and he comes sometimes if you find a scallop.


----------



## ACking

McRibbie said:


> Yep, Pascal is back and he comes sometimes if you find a scallop.



Thanks!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'm wondering if there are online wikis/guides with English names out yet.


----------



## SodaDog

is there a roulette machine and a slot machine in the items list?


----------



## Zen

Picked up a catalog and a remake guide from magazines this week. Nothing I don't have already, but I do enjoy the cover designs and extra checklist books


----------



## oath2order

What the HECK is that last picture? XD


----------



## Zen

oath2order said:


> What the HECK is that last picture? XD



My main alpaca Kaizo's awesome face xD


----------



## SodaDog

nice catalog remake cover!
Is there are roulette machines, Zen?


----------



## McRibbie

I have one thing to ask. Is the exotic chest a table again?


----------



## Jake

McRibbie said:


> I have one thing to ask. Is the exotic chest a table again?



yes


----------



## tigereyes86

Awesome, I hope to get even one guide in English for the game, but any questions I have, I'm coming to you!


----------



## NightFlame750

Do you need to have the garden shop to participate in weed picking for grass day???????    Thanks!   (For anyone who knows the answer)  



MDofDarkheart said:


> I'm wondering if there are online wikis/guides with English names out yet.



I got one! http://acnewleafguide.weebly.com . As in, I OWN it.


----------



## NightFlame750

Oh..... sorry


----------



## SockHead

NightFlame750 said:


> My site doesn't have much publicity. Think you guys could help me out? *Url removed*



Advertising in a random thread is considered spam. Try not to do it again.


----------



## LeslieAnne

Zen said:


> Picked up a catalog and a remake guide from magazines this week. Nothing I don't have already, but I do enjoy the cover designs and extra checklist books



Zen, what magazines did these come with? Especially the awesome Kaizo one; my guide book doesn't have pictures of the remakes.


----------



## Zen

LeslieAnne said:


> Zen, what magazines did these come with? Especially the awesome Kaizo one; my guide book doesn't have pictures of the remakes.



respectively, Nintendo Dream and Famitsu DsWii. Both are the May editions.


----------



## LeslieAnne

Awesome, thanks! I'll go check them out soon.


----------



## NightFlame750

Did anyone notice my question?

Do you need to have the garden shop to participate in weed picking for grass day???????  Thanks!


----------



## LeslieAnne

NightFlame750 said:


> Did anyone notice my question?
> 
> Do you need to have the garden shop to participate in weed picking for grass day???????  Thanks!



My guidebook says you need the shop. Otherwise, Reiji won't be around to run the event.


----------



## Bulbadragon

I'm sure the answer to my first question is yes, but I haven't seen either in the game. Golden and/or silver tools have returned, right? If so, have the ways of getting them changed?


----------



## Pokeking

I believe one can get the golden ax through buying things from Lazy the sloth.


----------



## Jake

Bulbasaur said:


> I'm sure the answer to my first question is yes, but I haven't seen either in the game. Golden and/or silver tools have returned, right? If so, have the ways of getting them changed?



http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39707937688/tool-guide


info could be a little off but if anyone has correct answers then please let me know


----------



## ACking

Can you still jump off the side of your town into the water?


----------



## tigereyes86

Yes-as long as there's no beach below.  That would hurt!


----------



## McRibbie

Jake. said:


> yes



WOO!


----------



## ACking

tigereyes86 said:


> Yes-as long as there's no beach below.  That would hurt!



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Fame

does the money rock change everyday or is it the same rock everyday?


----------



## Peoki

^ Most likely a different rock everyday, like it's always been.


----------



## Officer Berri

If the money rock were the same every day it'd take the fun out of finding it every day! I tend to memorize every rock in my towns. xD


----------



## Feraligator

Officer Berri said:


> If the money rock were the same every day it'd take the fun out of finding it every day! I tend to memorize every rock in my towns. xD



I spent 20 minutes trying to find the money rock in my town. I gave up in the end and still couldn't find it.


----------



## Zen

Fame said:


> does the money rock change everyday or is it the same rock everyday?



as was said, it is a different one everyday. It's good to figure out where the rocks are in your town and how many there are. Note that they cannot be demolished or built over.

I lucked out i think and had only 5 rocks in my town layout.


----------



## Officer Berri

Only five rocks?! Dang you ARE lucky. I had a town once in Wild World that felt like it had more than ten and some where mostly hidden behind trees. @_@


----------



## ACking

Is there a limit to how many people can be on a island of club tortimer at once?


----------



## Zen

ACking said:


> Is there a limit to how many people can be on a island of club tortimer at once?



same as in town - 4.


----------



## ACking

Zen said:


> same as in town - 4.



Thank you


----------



## ACking

How many tree trunk design thingys are there?


----------



## Zen

ACking said:


> How many tree trunk design thingys are there?



12.


----------



## Murray

I'm not sure if my question is too specific, but does any one of your many beautiful guide book have the customization options for the 'screen' item (looks like a Japanese screen) seen in the center of this picture?





lol sorry if im being a bother you can just not bother if you want its a bit of a dumb request


----------



## Zen

Murray said:


> I'm not sure if my question is too specific, but does any one of your many beautiful guide book have the customization options for the 'screen' item (looks like a Japanese screen) seen in the center of this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol sorry if im being a bother you can just not bother if you want its a bit of a dumb request



That item is a びょうぶ. It cannot be remade.


----------



## tigereyes86

ACking said:


> How many tree trunk design thingys are there?



Maybe a stupid question, but I don't know what you mean.  So, what does this mean lol?!  Do the trees all have different trunk designs in this gamr or something?


----------



## Murray

Zen said:


> That item is a びょうぶ. It cannot be remade.



Now i crai


----------



## SodaDog

what can trump cards be remade into?


----------



## Punchyleaf

I thought Gracie items couldn't be remade?


----------



## Kaijudomage

SodaDog said:


> what can trump cards be remade into?



Trump Series is a Gracie Series I believe, which means it cannot be remade.

Remaking is actually pretty limited, compared to how many items the game contains.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HAwKiLZrPg


----------



## Zen

tigereyes86 said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but I don't know what you mean.  So, what does this mean lol?!  Do the trees all have different trunk designs in this gamr or something?



When you cut down the tree, a random design can be randomly generated on the stump. that's what he was asking about.




Loviechu said:


> I thought Gracie items couldn't be remade?



The usual ones can't.



SodaDog said:


> what can trump cards be remade into?





Kaijudomage said:


> Trump Series is a Gracie Series I believe, which means it cannot be remade.
> 
> Remaking is actually pretty limited, compared to how many items the game contains.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HAwKiLZrPg



The trump series can be remade into having a black back instead of the red back cards.


----------



## Punchyleaf

AWWW I kind of wish the sweets series could've been remade haha thanks for the clarification, Zen
^^

One question I have, when starting a game, how long afterwards of playing can you start inviting others over?

And another question, if you visit someone's town, how long does it take to have a villager move in from the other town?

To make it a bit more clear; since I'm getting 2 copies of the game, I will be restarting each one until I get one town with Punchy and another with Chas. I want to have both in one town and to do that, I'll need to visit the other town to talk one of them into moving.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Zen said:


> The trump series can be remade into having a black back instead of the red back cards.



That makes sense, I didn't think of that, the Trump Series is now a lot more appealing to me now.

When is it purchasable from Gracie?


----------



## Zen

Loviechu said:


> AWWW I kind of wish the sweets series could've been remade haha thanks for the clarification, Zen
> ^^
> 
> One question I have, when starting a game, how long afterwards of playing can you start inviting others over?
> 
> And another question, if you visit someone's town, how long does it take to have a villager move in from the other town?
> 
> To make it a bit more clear; since I'm getting 2 copies of the game, I will be restarting each one until I get one town with Punchy and another with Chas. I want to have both in one town and to do that, I'll need to visit the other town to talk one of them into moving.



- as soon as you get 500bells to get a picture on your ID badge 
- in my experience so far, it has been random as far as days go.




Kaijudomage said:


> That makes sense, I didn't think of that, the Trump Series is now a lot more appealing to me now.
> 
> When is it purchasable from Gracie?



it's available for purchase during the sale days at the end of the current season. For US players, off the top of my head, it should be at the end of august around the 15th. since summer season starts in june. princess set season ends in may.


----------



## laceydearie

Zen, when is the 'Gorgeous' series available? Or how do we get it?


----------



## Zen

laceydearie said:


> Zen, when is the 'Gorgeous' series available? Or how do we get it?



It's available during December-February. It's the Winter season furniture. As always, it's from the GracieGrace shop.


----------



## SodaDog

is there like, a camera furniture that is used for taping TV shows?


----------



## ACking

Zen said:


> 12.



Thank you!


----------



## laceydearie

Zen said:


> It's available during December-February. It's the Winter season furniture. As always, it's from the GracieGrace shop.



Yay! Thank you


----------



## Officer Berri

SodaDog said:


> is there like, a camera furniture that is used for taping TV shows?



I'm not entirely sure what you mean? There aren't any TV shows in Animal Crossing to tape. I know there's like a toy camera item you get from the one cat girl special character though.


----------



## Jake

SodaDog said:


> is there like, a camera furniture that is used for taping TV shows?





Officer Berri said:


> I'm not entirely sure what you mean? There aren't any TV shows in Animal Crossing to tape. I know there's like a toy camera item you get from the one cat girl special character though.




I think he means one of those HD studio cameras where they film TV shows with?






Yeah there's one of them in the game


----------



## Jinglefruit

Wow, I am insanely jealous at the stack of guides. 
Seeing as I doubt we'll be getting a full furniture guide like the green/white 4,000 book on right, would you recommend it being worth importing even though I won't understand it. If possible could you scan a typical page or direct me to one?


----------



## dexterminate88

Jinglefruit said:


> Wow, I am insanely jealous at the stack of guides.
> Seeing as I doubt we'll be getting a full furniture guide like the green/white 4,000 book on right, would you recommend it being worth importing even though I won't understand it. If possible could you scan a typical page or direct me to one?



I know it is by Prima and they have had mistakes in the past, however, the checklist for their previous AC releases had minor errors but I'm fairly certain it did include all the items (I know it had a few image/price errors for them). Regardless, the US guide is supposed to be 512 pages and it says "Detailed furniture catalog – see how to acquire each piece of furniture for customizing your house and each accessory for your character. Checklists for everything – keep track of items you get with checklists that cover each type of collectable." so you may want to put off on importing one and see how prima does.


----------



## Jinglefruit

dexterminate88 said:


> I know it is by Prima and they have had mistakes in the past, however, the checklist for their previous AC releases had minor errors but I'm fairly certain it did include all the items (I know it had a few image/price errors for them). Regardless, the US guide is supposed to be 512 pages and it says "Detailed furniture catalog – see how to acquire each piece of furniture for customizing your house and each accessory for your character. Checklists for everything – keep track of items you get with checklists that cover each type of collectable." so you may want to put off on importing one and see how prima does.



Thank you! I missed that that one was by Prima, but isn't the US one also going to be Prima? Or is that what you meant?
But I guess I should wait and see what we get in english first, but I kinda want to import a guide to give me something to do while waiting for the game. xP (And then to be annoyed at how much I spoiled.)


----------



## dexterminate88

Jinglefruit said:


> Thank you! I missed that that one was by Prima, but isn't the US one also going to be Prima? Or is that what you meant?
> But I guess I should wait and see what we get in english first, but I kinda want to import a guide to give me something to do while waiting for the game. xP (And then to be annoyed at how much I spoiled.)



Yeah I was talking about the US one being done by Prima. My post is pretty scatterbrained as I was looking at the guide, 2 doctor who books, a purse, a wedding album, and talking on skype all at the same time. Multi-tasking for the win


----------



## Jinglefruit

dexterminate88 said:


> Yeah I was talking about the US one being done by Prima. My post is pretty scatterbrained as I was looking at the guide, 2 doctor who books, a purse, a wedding album, and talking on skype all at the same time. Multi-tasking for the win



Haha, well it was a very comprehensive response considering then. xP I presume the Jap guides don't have many errors in them though, which is why I want one that has an easy to understand layout, and hopefully stuff that won't be in the English guides.


----------



## SodaDog

Thanks, Jake! I was going to make a TV studio with it.


----------



## dexterminate88

Jinglefruit said:


> Haha, well it was a very comprehensive response considering then. xP I presume the Jap guides don't have many errors in them though, which is why I want one that has an easy to understand layout, and hopefully stuff that won't be in the English guides.



I'm sure they don't have as many errors, but if you can't read japanese (like me) then it's all jibberish and the only helpful thing is the pictures. I know prima will have a few errors here and there, nobody is perfect, but I'll be getting it anyway. It is cheap and I like it's portable size too!


----------



## Jinglefruit

dexterminate88 said:


> I'm sure they don't have as many errors, but if you can't read japanese (like me) then it's all jibberish and the only helpful thing is the pictures. I know prima will have a few errors here and there, nobody is perfect, but I'll be getting it anyway. It is cheap and I like it's portable size too!



Yeah, but I was thinking a furniture guide should only have a simple chart beneath each piece to translate. - so I could learn whether it's like towns 'A,B,C catagory' furniture, and translate colours for feng shui. 

And portable? 512 pages? Strange perception on portable there. xP Bigger the better in my mind, I don't intend on travelling with it.


----------



## SodaDog

do they have game consoles such as a NES, Gamecube that is decorative?


----------



## Zen

SodaDog said:


> do they have game consoles such as a NES, Gamecube that is decorative?



Virtual boy. GameCube in a shelf.


----------



## Rainy Day

Thank you for the reply!

I have another question and it's about customization. Is there a difference between "remaking" and "customizing"? From what I know remaking is with gems and customization is with your own custom patterns.

Can all items be customized with your own patterns? 

I already know only certain items can be remade with gems. Is there a possible list of these items?


----------



## Jinglefruit

SodaDog said:


> do they have game consoles such as a NES, Gamecube that is decorative?



They also have a wii fit balence board. If that interests you.


----------



## Zen

Rainy Day said:


> Thank you for the reply!
> 
> I have another question and it's about customization. Is there a difference between "remaking" and "customizing"? From what I know remaking is with gems and customization is with your own custom patterns.
> 
> Can all items be customized with your own patterns?
> 
> I already know only certain items can be remade with gems. Is there a possible list of these items?



- remaking is what kaizo/cyrus does. customizing is simply aiding him in his work with your custom pattern.
- not all. mostly the items that look like they have fabric to design on.
- there are over 4000 items in this game and a lot can be remade, so a posted list would be cumbersome. A guide will be out soon and will be an invaluable source.


----------



## Rainy Day

Zen said:


> - remaking is what kaizo/cyrus does. customizing is simply aiding him in his work with your custom pattern.
> - not all. mostly the items that look like they have fabric to design on.
> - there are over 4000 items in this game and a lot can be remade, so a posted list would be cumbersome. A guide will be out soon and will be an invaluable source.



Ah, okay. Thank you!! I'll be waiting impatiently for the guide, haha.

Edit: Oh, another question. Since you're helping Cyrus customize do you still need gems for that aspect?


----------



## Zen

Rainy Day said:


> Ah, okay. Thank you!! I'll be waiting impatiently for the guide, haha.
> 
> Edit: Oh, another question. Since you're helping Cyrus customize do you still need gems for that aspect?



You need gems for him to use gems, as he asks you for them. He does tell you that you can use a gem to customize if you have one on you. If not, he won't mention it.


----------



## Rainy Day

Zen said:


> You need gems for him to use gems, as he asks you for them. He does tell you that you can use a gem to customize if you have one on you. If not, he won't mention it.



I see. So it costs gems to both remake and customize. Thanks!

Edit: Thought of yet another question that's been bugging me. Street Pass on the 3DS is local only, is Street Pass on Animal Crossing local as well? Is there a feature where you can browse other's towns randomly without the need of a code?


----------



## Zen

Rainy Day said:


> I see. So it costs gems to both remake and customize. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Thought of yet another question that's been bugging me. Street Pass on the 3DS is local only, is Street Pass on Animal Crossing local as well? Is there a feature where you can browse other's towns randomly without the need of a code?



Yes StreetPass is local, hence the moniker "street". The feature to browse random towns lies in the Dream Mansion.


----------



## Lauren

I'm just happy peanut is in AC NL. I won't stop until I get her!


----------



## Officer Berri

Peanut's been in every game, there was like a 0% chance she wouldn't be in New Leaf! xD I love her she's so adorable.

Also my brother had a crush on her when he used to play Population Growing. xD


----------



## Lisha

Thank you for this thread, I've been a long-time lurker and have really appreciated reading your posts (only signed up today ^^).


----------



## Lauren

Officer Berri said:


> Peanut's been in every game, there was like a 0% chance she wouldn't be in New Leaf! xD I love her she's so adorable.
> 
> Also my brother had a crush on her when he used to play Population Growing. xD



My heart hurt when she left my CF town! I actually got upset, I visited her everyday, brought her medicine when she was ill everything!


----------



## Zen

Lisha said:


> Thank you for this thread, I've been a long-time lurker and have really appreciated reading your posts (only signed up today ^^).



Glad to help. If you go in my profile, you can see a link to my forum blog which have the answers in this thread (and some others) in a compilation format so you don't have to search.


----------



## SodaDog

Thanks for the help, Zen!
This game is going to be VERY promising.


----------



## Lisha

Zen said:


> Glad to help. If you go in my profile, you can see a link to my forum blog which have the answers in this thread (and some others) in a compilation format so you don't have to search.



You rock, thanks again!


----------



## Zen

SodaDog said:


> Thanks for the help, Zen!
> This game is going to be VERY promising.





Lisha said:


> You rock, thanks again!




Glad to help


----------



## bootie101

Hi zen. Did any of those guides have stickers in them by any chance?


----------



## Zellu

I am legitimately jealous of your collection, haha! I'll have to see about getting some of those myself... I collect all things AC, and those would be lovely to have! nwn 

Also, your answers are very informative, thank you!


----------



## Zen

bootie101 said:


> Hi zen. Did any of those guides have stickers in them by any chance?



No. I have a magazines with multiples of every ACNL sticker ever made.


----------



## bootie101

Zen said:


> No. I have a magazines with multiples of every ACNL sticker ever made.



I wonder if I can find a place online that sells them? I know playasia has a type of Japanese gaming magazine but couldn't see the one with animal crossing on the front. Never mind ill keep searching one day ill find some on eBay or something


----------



## Jake

bootie101 said:


> I wonder if I can find a place online that sells them? I know playasia has a type of Japanese gaming magazine but couldn't see the one with animal crossing on the front. Never mind ill keep searching one day ill find some on eBay or something



Iunno what state you're in; but where I am you can go to those Asian suburbs and you could probably find something like that around there - especially the Japanese ones.
I've seen some AC3DS XL bundles around at those, they're not that over priced either. Iunno i've never really checked for AC magazines but I have seen Famitsu (or w/e) and CoroCoro (idk what month/year they were for though)


----------



## Stargirl

Do you know all of the Wet-suit colors?


----------



## bootie101

Jake. said:


> Iunno what state you're in; but where I am you can go to those Asian suburbs and you could probably find something like that around there - especially the Japanese ones.
> I've seen some AC3DS XL bundles around at those, they're not that over priced either. Iunno i've never really checked for AC magazines but I have seen Famitsu (or w/e) and CoroCoro (idk what month/year they were for though)



Hmmmm actually I think ill check next time im up there, there's a suburb about an hour away from me with lots of Asian stores and newsagents they completely slipped my mind. Thnx jake ^_^


----------



## Lew

I doubt the Prima guide will be anything compared to this.


----------



## ajpri

Im not getting the prima guide til I hear how good it is. If someone makes a free/cheap ebook I can keep on my tablet or phone that would do a lot better.


----------



## laceydearie

Are old villagers that have left able to return to your village, and visit you? I was watching a Linandko video, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeY5B12dgfU&list=PL6KjQD8nI9QbAfJAcAfW6tvHVQa-yikLi&index=56 at about 13 minutes, Lindsey says 'You always have your old villagers visiting you." 
How does this work?


----------



## ajpri

laceydearie said:


> Are old villagers that have left able to return to your village, and visit you? I was watching a Linandko video, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeY5B12dgfU&list=PL6KjQD8nI9QbAfJAcAfW6tvHVQa-yikLi&index=56 at about 13 minutes, Lindsey says 'You always have your old villagers visiting you."
> How does this work?



 Think they just pop into town randomly. I think mainly in the shopping area.


----------



## Peoki

laceydearie said:


> Are old villagers that have left able to return to your village, and visit you? I was watching a Linandko video, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeY5B12dgfU&list=PL6KjQD8nI9QbAfJAcAfW6tvHVQa-yikLi&index=56 at about 13 minutes, Lindsey says 'You always have your old villagers visiting you."
> How does this work?


They appear randomly in the market area, much like the city in City Folk.


----------



## Mint

laceydearie said:


> Are old villagers that have left able to return to your village, and visit you? I was watching a Linandko video, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeY5B12dgfU&list=PL6KjQD8nI9QbAfJAcAfW6tvHVQa-yikLi&index=56 at about 13 minutes, Lindsey says 'You always have your old villagers visiting you."
> How does this work?



Once a certain amount of villagers have moved from your town, -I think it might be three- the first villager to move out will visit pop up in your mall. Each time a villager moves out, an old villager will appear in your mall and they will do so in the order that they moved out in. Even if the villager moves to another town, they will still appear in your mall.

Old villagers can appear in Nooklings, Club 444, Able Sisters, Museum exhibits and the main mall area.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Mint can you beg them to come back from the mall? I'd be so sad to see someone who moved away that I really liked just hangin' out having fun without me. ;_;


----------



## Mint

Treasu(red) said:


> Mint can you beg them to come back from the mall? I'd be so sad to see someone who moved away that I really liked just hangin' out having fun without me. ;_;



I don't think it's possible to ask them to come back. :c They've never asked to move back in. 
Maybe someone with a guide would know more about this.


----------



## Zen

Mint said:


> I don't think it's possible to ask them to come back. :c They've never asked to move back in.
> Maybe someone with a guide would know more about this.



You can't ask them to move back in. I've tried in the other two towns i manage. :/ Though there is always a chance they might camp in your town and you can ask them then.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Will they be like a "reset" villager who won't remember you or will they be the same old villager who left before and remembers you?


----------



## Zen

Loviechu said:


> Will they be like a "reset" villager who won't remember you or will they be the same old villager who left before and remembers you?



They should remember you.

Quick question for everyone: Y'all know I have the game and have been playing it since release right?


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm aware of it, Zen! 

I'd be surprised if there are a lot of people who don't know it. o.o


----------



## JCnator

I knew that a long time ago. If Zen's statement wasn't enough, there are obvious clues scattered somewhere, and they're pretty easy to figure them out, unless you happen to be too impatient to scramble through them.

And the game is already released on both Japan and South Korea.


----------



## laceydearie

I was aware of it long ago Zen. I found it pretty obvious, but that may just be me.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Zen said:


> Quick question for everyone: Y'all know I have the game and have been playing it since release right?



Well I thought you imported it until I realized you lived in Japan and could understand the game, but yeah I knew


----------



## Punchyleaf

Zen 
Why I had no idea  LOLOLOLOL but thank you for answering :>


----------



## tigereyes86

Yes I knew!  I think most of us would (or am I being optimistic?).  You've been a great source of help in any case so thanks once again for that!


----------



## Fame

i cant remember where i read this but at the beginning of the game if you keep pestering isabelle she'll give you a watering can and let you buy tools?


----------



## Jake

Fame said:


> i cant remember where i read this but at the beginning of the game if you keep pestering isabelle she'll give you a watering can and let you buy tools?



Yeah if you talk to her she'll give you a watering can and sell you a fishing rod, net and a shovel?

I'm not too sure on the shovel but I'm 99% sure on the fishing rod and net


----------



## Fame

Jake. said:


> Yeah if you talk to her she'll give you a watering can and sell you a fishing rod, net and a shovel?
> 
> I'm not too sure on the shovel but I'm 99% sure on the fishing rod and net



ah okay thanks. lets just hope that i have a shovel in my store at the start of my game x)


----------



## SodaDog

are there any red hi top like shoes to go with my outfit in NL?


----------



## Fjoora

Hey Zen,
I have the white Nintendo Dream guide, and while I was flipping through it I noticed a few interesting things that I would love to know what they mean.
On page 45 there is a Joan turnip graph and I'm not sure what it is representing.
Also, on page 107 it seems to list 3 ways to get a villagers picture, and I am aware of only two.  What are the three ways it describes?


----------



## Lew

SodaDog said:


> are there any red hi top like shoes to go with my outfit in NL?



I haven't seen any Hi-Top shoes in my game, after playing for a good few months.


----------



## Punchyleaf

There are hi tops, but I don't see any red ones in the guide.


----------



## SodaDog

Loviechu said:


> There are hi tops, but I don't see any red ones in the guide.



Can you maybe show a picture?


----------



## Officer Berri

What the heck's a Hi top?  I fashion-stupid and I literally don't know any word for shoes other than shoes.


----------



## Lew

Zen, could you post a photo of a couple of the pages in the item catalog? I want to get one, but if its not as I expected I won't get one.

Thanks.


----------



## Punchyleaf

It's the shoes that go above the ankle, officer berry.
Like classic converse shoes? And a lot of basket ball shoes

@SodaDog
Oh yeah, didnt see your post, do you want of what available "hi tops" there are?


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh THOSE are high tops? (Had to look up converse shoes on google. >>; I wasn't kidding when I said I'm fashion-stupid. xD)

...those always looked painful as heck. <<; Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Punchyleaf

They're actually pretty comfortable haha. Most hi tops have extra cushioning so it doesn't hurt your ankles c:


----------



## Fjoora

Jesirawr said:


> Hey Zen,
> I have the white Nintendo Dream guide, and while I was flipping through it I noticed a few interesting things that I would love to know what they mean.
> On page 45 there is a Joan turnip graph and I'm not sure what it is representing.
> Also, on page 107 it seems to list 3 ways to get a villagers picture, and I am aware of only two.  What are the three ways it describes?



Oh, I think I may have figured out the graphs.  Is that 1-4 potential turnip price weeks, and each week could be one of those weeks?  I love how tricky they are!


----------



## SodaDog

Loviechu said:


> It's the shoes that go above the ankle, officer berry.
> Like classic converse shoes? And a lot of basket ball shoes
> 
> @SodaDog
> Oh yeah, didnt see your post, do you want of what available "hi tops" there are?



yes please. make sure to get pictures, too!


----------



## Merelfantasy

I know Lin&Ko said something similar, but can you actually go bare foot? I mean, like, not wearing socks nor wearing shoes?


----------



## SodaDog

Merelfantasy said:


> I know Lin&Ko said something similar, but can you actually go bare foot? I mean, like, not wearing socks nor wearing shoes?



yes, you can.


----------



## JasonBurrows

This topic is titled "I'm ready for anything"

Does this entire thread mean that everyone who posted may be ready for *IF* Nintendo do a last minute delay like they did with the European version of Scribblenauts Unlimited for the Nintendo Wii U?...
I am asking you all this because it *COULD* happen, not saying it will actually happen, but there is still 2 months to go...


----------



## Punchyleaf

@Sodadog
There are only 3 that I see.
This is them c:




JasonBurrows
No, this is an "ask a question" thread Zen made since he bought like all guides.

So essentially "he's ready for anything" ACNL related someone may want to know


----------



## SodaDog

Thanks!


----------



## Zen

Fame said:


> i cant remember where i read this but at the beginning of the game if you keep pestering isabelle she'll give you a watering can and let you buy tools?



Yep! She helps you get started with the tools to fulfill the survey 




Jesirawr said:


> Hey Zen,
> I have the white Nintendo Dream guide, and while I was flipping through it I noticed a few interesting things that I would love to know what they mean.
> On page 45 there is a Joan turnip graph and I'm not sure what it is representing.
> Also, on page 107 it seems to list 3 ways to get a villagers picture, and I am aware of only two.  What are the three ways it describes?



- pg45 - The turnip graph represents the patterns that the turnip prices can go during the week. It also explains what type of pattern will come up depending on the week you had.

- pg 107 - The ways described there are: 
-- april fools event
-- letter after helping (as a thank you)
-- letter after moving (as a goodbye)

another way is a present after helping them a lot of times. not in a letter, just handed to you.





L3WIS said:


> Zen, could you post a photo of a couple of the pages in the item catalog? I want to get one, but if its not as I expected I won't get one.
> 
> Thanks.



I'll save you some time. It's more than you expect. unless you expect 3d and interactivity. it's none of that. buy it.





Merelfantasy said:


> I know Lin&Ko said something similar, but can you actually go bare foot? I mean, like, not wearing socks nor wearing shoes?



Yes. Just take off your shoes and socks.





JasonBurrows said:


> This topic is titled "I'm ready for anything"
> 
> Does this entire thread mean that everyone who posted may be ready for *IF* Nintendo do a last minute delay like they did with the European version of Scribblenauts Unlimited for the Nintendo Wii U?...
> I am asking you all this because it *COULD* happen, not saying it will actually happen, but there is still 2 months to go...



It's titles this way as Loviechu said, because I have all the guides and I can answer any question I have about the game and I'm also doing the same for the people who come in and ask here on TBT.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Zen said:


> It's titles this way as Loviechu said, because I have all the guides and I can answer any question I have about the game and I'm also doing the same for the people who come in and ask here on TBT.


I know. 
I do have a question, do we have a lot of storage space in drawers like in Animal Crossing Wild World or is it quite limited like it was in Animal Crossing Let's Go to the City and Animal Crossing Gamecube?


----------



## Campy

Hello Zen!

Will animals who move into your town ignore flowers and hybrids and shamelessly destroy them if they feel their house would look best there? Or can you use flowers to sort of reserve a spot for community projects?

And if that doesn't work, how much would putting a signboard in that area help? Can villagers just place their house right next to it or will they pick a place further away?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fjoora

Zen said:


> - pg45 - The turnip graph represents the patterns that the turnip prices can go during the week. It also explains what type of pattern will come up depending on the week you had.



Yeah, that's pretty much what I figured.
Are there any specifics I could get from you?
Are you more likely to get a good week after a bad week or anything like that?
Any names for the weeks?


----------



## SodaDog

do they have a pleather vest just like city folk?
if so, can you show me a picture?


----------



## Stargirl

Swimmergirl327 said:


> Do you know all of the Wet-suit colors?



Hi, Zen, just quoting this again since you never got to it. ^^;


----------



## Punchyleaf

There are 8 wetsuits
Black and yellow side trims
Black and green side trims
Black and white side trims and a crown in the middle
Red with black trims
Blue with black trims
Completely pink with a white design
Red and white striped
And I can't remember the last one...
Is it black and orange?

@Zen
Help me out here? ^

And also, can you get multiple villager pictures on one character? Or is it 1 picture per villager?


----------



## Peoki

Loviechu said:


> And also, can you get multiple villager pictures on one character? Or is it 1 picture per villager?


It's possible to get multiple pictures of the same villager on one character. 
The marine suit colors you've listed are all correct.


----------



## Stargirl

Loviechu said:


> There are 8 wetsuits
> Black and yellow side trims
> Black and green side trims
> Black and white side trims and a crown in the middle
> Red with black trims
> Blue with black trims
> Completely pink with a white design
> Red and white striped
> And I can't remember the last one...
> Is it black and orange?
> 
> @Zen
> Help me out here? ^
> 
> And also, can you get multiple villager pictures on one character? Or is it 1 picture per villager?



Thank you! ^^ I heard somewhere that there was an Aqua wetsuit available from Club Tortimer, so I wasn't sure about that. And I didn't know there was a blue with black trim!  must get that!


----------



## Punchyleaf

There we go!

Just to provide actual colors c:

The one missing is the white and black, I THINK that may be the one that's incredibly hard to find, or can only be found at club Tortimer. Not sure though


----------



## Nami

Wowowowowowow >~< I just went through every page of this thread, just soaking up the info, haha. I actually don't had any questions after doing so...  thanks for the thread, zen. Thanks to everybody else who helped dish out answers and links too, this was fun! I really just can't wait to get my hands on the game x3


----------



## Mint

Here is a not-so-great picture of the one with the crown.




I think it is a CT exclusive.


----------



## Zen

Swimmergirl327 said:


> Hi, Zen, just quoting this again since you never got to it. ^^;





Loviechu said:


> There are 8 wetsuits
> Black and yellow side trims
> Black and green side trims
> Black and white side trims and a crown in the middle
> Red with black trims
> Blue with black trims
> Completely pink with a white design
> Red and white striped
> And I can't remember the last one...
> Is it black and orange?
> 
> @Zen
> Help me out here? ^
> 
> And also, can you get multiple villager pictures on one character? Or is it 1 picture per villager?



- You got them 
- You can get multiples easily. I have several and have just been regifting them to other neighbors xD




JasonBurrows said:


> I know.
> I do have a question, do we have a lot of storage space in drawers like in Animal Crossing Wild World or is it quite limited like it was in Animal Crossing Let's Go to the City and Animal Crossing Gamecube?



180 (60x3) spots for storage. 




Campy said:


> Hello Zen!
> 
> Will animals who move into your town ignore flowers and hybrids and shamelessly destroy them if they feel their house would look best there? Or can you use flowers to sort of reserve a spot for community projects?
> 
> And if that doesn't work, how much would putting a signboard in that area help? Can villagers just place their house right next to it or will they pick a place further away?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



- They will destroy whatever they put their house on. Except for rocks. No reserves.
- You can place a community project to reserve a spot, but given that they have free reign to move anywhere in your town, you may find that a bit futile.

The houses and projects have a spacing requirement and the rule for those is "if it fits, it sits".


----------



## Punchyleaf

Thanks Mint!  and Zen ^^

Another question, I know you can get 4 mannequins.. But if I wanted more and made another character, am I able to give my main character the other mannequins? I don't know why I'm questioning this as I think we can, but i just want to make sure before I run off and make other characters to get more mannequins lol 
And can shoes and socks/tights be places on the mannequin as well?


----------



## Zen

SodaDog said:


> do they have a pleather vest just like city folk?
> if so, can you show me a picture?



whoops missed this one.

They have a vest with long sleeve shirt underneath and a regular leather vest with a sleeveless white shirt underneath.



Loviechu said:


> Thanks Mint!  and Zen ^^
> 
> Another question, I know you can get 4 mannequins.. But if I wanted more and made another character, am I able to give my main character the other mannequins? I don't know why I'm questioning this as I think we can, but i just want to make sure before I run off and make other characters to get more mannequins lol
> And can shoes and socks/tights be places on the mannequin as well?



- You can't drop or gift mannequins. 
- You can dress the mannequin exactly as you dress yourself. That includes socks, shoes, and hats.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Really? D: AWWW no! that makes me a sad pikachu 
But thanks! :>


----------



## Fjoora

Another Turnip Prices question.  How do the turnip weeks affect each other? What type of pattern will come up depending on the week you had?

Also, I know I've read it before, but who do you acquire the messy series from?  The Recycle Shop?


----------



## Jennifer

It stinks that you can't drop mannequins--I don't plan to have a use for them on my main so it sucks that I'll be forced to have them taking up storage :/


----------



## Zen

Jesirawr said:


> Another Turnip Prices question.  How do the turnip weeks affect each other? What type of pattern will come up depending on the week you had?
> 
> Also, I know I've read it before, but who do you acquire the messy series from?  The Recycle Shop?



- The guide has you covered for that. Since you now know what the graphs mean, it lists them in probability next to it.
- The messy series can be bought from the recycle shop when a neighbor puts it up for sale or given to you by a neighbor as a gift/reward. They are unable to be reordered.




Jennifer said:


> It stinks that you can't drop mannequins--I don't plan to have a use for them on my main so it sucks that I'll be forced to have them taking up storage :/



Doesn't it? One of the first things I tried when I got one. But you do get 4 of them per character, so that's nice.


----------



## Lisha

I randomly thought of this earlier this morning  while I was playing Let's go to the City but forgot to post. 

Did Nintendo include hide-and-seek in New Leaf? If so, do the animals respond to the megaphone when they're hiding?  /notplanningtocheatatall > 3>


----------



## Jake

When you go to Club Tortimer do the items in the shop change daily or per visit?


----------



## MadamSpringy

Are you able to tear down Resetti's house after building the manhole community project? Or are you stuck with it in your town, like with the cafe, police station, etc?


----------



## oath2order

MadamSpringy said:


> Are you able to tear down Resetti's house after building the manhole community project? Or are you stuck with it in your town, like with the cafe, police station, etc?



Pretty sure you're stuck with it.


----------



## KlopiTackle

What kinds of items do you find at Club Tortimer?

and what do you find in the museum shop?


----------



## oath2order

Museum Shop has silver tools, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Mint

Jake. said:


> When you go to Club Tortimer do the items in the shop change daily or per visit?



The items change per visit.


----------



## Jake

Mint said:


> The items change per visit.



thankies


----------



## Zen

Lisha said:


> I randomly thought of this earlier this morning  while I was playing Let's go to the City but forgot to post.
> 
> Did Nintendo include hide-and-seek in New Leaf? If so, do the animals respond to the megaphone when they're hiding?  /notplanningtocheatatall > 3>



They did! and they don't.




MadamSpringy said:


> Are you able to tear down Resetti's house after building the manhole community project? Or are you stuck with it in your town, like with the cafe, police station, etc?



Those you are stuck with.


----------



## MadamSpringy

Darn, I was hopping to get Resetti's and Don's photo then destroy it. Oh well. ^^; Thanks oath & Zen.


----------



## Jake

MadamSpringy said:


> Darn, I was hopping to get Resetti's and Don's photo then destroy it. Oh well. ^^; Thanks oath & Zen.



It only takes up once space; you can easily shove it in a corner somewhere


----------



## Punchyleaf

And it doesn't count to the 30 community project cap either; so you're safe there too.


----------



## Lisha

Zen said:


> They did! and they don't.


Thank you! :3 <3


----------



## SodaDog

Ah well, at least it will make a great decoration!

Also, are there any new added items to gracie series? because in one photo i saw the princess wall clock.


----------



## Zen

SodaDog said:


> Ah well, at least it will make a great decoration!
> 
> Also, are there any new added items to gracie series? because in one photo i saw the princess wall clock.



Each series has 13 pieces including wall and floor. The DLC items from previous AC that added to the series (such as Gracie's Dresser) has been added as a regular item.

Gracie sells the Trump, Gorgeous, Princess, Sweet, and Gracie series of furniture.


----------



## SodaDog

Ok, but what are the new additions, Zen?


----------



## ajpri

I think in some cases theres 14. A gracie clock and the dresser were added as actual series items. Not to sure about other the others. The Gracie has a total of 16 items with wallpaper and floors.


----------



## Zen

SodaDog said:


> Ok, but what are the new additions, Zen?



I feel like I'm doing work for you.  The DLC items from CF were added as part of the actual set. As for the Gracie Set (the circle design set you asked about) they added the Dresser.



ajpri said:


> I think in some cases theres 14. A gracie clock and the dresser were added as actual series items. Not to sure about other the others. The Gracie has a total of 16 items with wallpaper and floors.



Some series have 14 by an odd addition (for example the snowman set) but I haven't seen a Series that has 16 pieces. Sets yes, depending on how you classify them. But series? No. Not 16. 13 is the usual.


----------



## SodaDog

Thanks, Zen.

Any new additions to the gorgeous series?


----------



## Rainy Day

MadamSpringy said:


> Are you able to tear down Resetti's house after building the manhole community project? Or are you stuck with it in your town, like with the cafe, police station, etc?



You're stuck with those buildings after placing them? What if you decide you want to move them? You're just stuck with them?

Besides the Police Station, Cafe and Resetti's Manhole Cover, what else must you choose a location wisely before building?


----------



## dexterminate88

All the physical buildings you can go inside you are stuck with. All the other projects (bridges, cut out boards, lamps, signs, clocks, statues, etc) are all movable. But by movable I mean you can tear them down (for 10% I believe) of their cost, and then rebuild it (at full cost) elsewhere if you desire.


----------



## Rainy Day

dexterminate88 said:


> All the physical buildings you can go inside you are stuck with. All the other projects (bridges, cut out boards, lamps, signs, clocks, statues, etc) are all movable. But by movable I mean you can tear them down (for 10% I believe) of their cost, and then rebuild it (at full cost) elsewhere if you desire.



Alright, thank you. I'll have to be very careful on where I put those buildings then!


----------



## dexterminate88

Rainy Day said:


> Alright, thank you. I'll have to be very careful on where I put those buildings then!



No problem =) And yes indeed, a big decision to make!

Oh and just to clarify, this does also include the campground area! It cannot be torn down and only one can be built.


----------



## oMazing

Sorry if this has been asked but... What are the requirements for getting the mannequins?


----------



## Officer Berri

Good to know about the permanence of certain buildings. I'll have to think long and hard about where I'll be placing them!

Except the lost and found. Copper is going to live as close to me as I can get!


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Zen said:


> Gracie sells the Trump, Gorgeous, Princess, Sweet, and Gracie series of furniture.


Wait if she only sells those sets where do you buy the other ones?  For example the Rococo and messy series.


----------



## Superpenguin

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Wait if she only sells those sets where do you buy the other ones?  For example the Rococo and messy series.



I'm pretty sure the Rococo series is just a regular series.

The Messy Series is only purchased through Re-Tail when an animal puts it up for sale, and it can't be re-ordered.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I have 2 questions.

1. How can you tell fakes from real at Redd's Tent?

2. Can you get pictures of all the new characters?


----------



## JCnator

1. Look up on the Internet for the art that the painting/sculpture is referring to, and spot the difference. For example, a Jolly Painting isn't supposed to have a carrot nose.

2. All of the villager NPCs have their own picture. For "support" NPCs, well a select fews have their own.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> 1. Look up on the Internet for the art that the painting/sculpture is referring to, and spot the difference. For example, a Jolly Painting isn't supposed to have a carrot nose.
> 
> 2. All of the villager NPCs have their own picture. For "support" NPCs, well a select fews have their own.



Thank you for answering my questions.


----------



## dexterminate88

Superpenguin said:


> I'm pretty sure the Rococo series is just a regular series.
> 
> The Messy Series is only purchased through Re-Tail when an animal puts it up for sale, and it can't be re-ordered.



From what I gathered from blogs/videos the Rococo series items are spotlight items so they are a bit harder to find in the shop.



> 1. How can you tell fakes from real at Redd's Tent?
> 
> 2. Can you get pictures of all the new characters?



There will be differences in terms of part of the painting being the wrong color, the wrong item being in the painting (or body parts doing the wrong thing/pointing the wrong way), statues will have the wrong body part (for ex one has bat wings instead of angel wings) or they will be doing something different then the real life counterpart. There are guides out there for this, and if they aren't in english there will be.

Depends on your definition of new and all. Villagers, yes. Non-villagers such as the alpacas, tapir, etc no. There are a few holiday visitors you can get pictures of but they are not new characters...


Edit: Wow I must have gotten to this page JUST before you guys posted your comments. My bad.


----------



## Zen

Answering and reanswering answered questions. 




oMazing said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but... What are the requirements for getting the mannequins?



You can get 4.

- Talk to Sable everyday until she warms up to you. She will gift you a mannequin when she does.
- Buy a lot of clothes from Mable. She will notice that you have a lot of clothes and will give you a mannequin to model them with.
- Buy a lot of accessories from Labelle. She will give it to you as a thank you for buying a lof accessories.
- Grace will give you one as a celebratory gift for his shop opening.

When I say "a lot", it's by quantity, not price.




KirbyHugger8D said:


> Wait if she only sells those sets where do you buy the other ones?  For example the Rococo and messy series.



Rococo - Nook Spotlight items. A bit rare. You're better off ordering it in HHA from someone who already has it.
Messy - Only from the recycle shop (put there by a neighbor) or a neighbor gift.




MDofDarkheart said:


> I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. How can you tell fakes from real at Redd's Tent?
> 
> 2. Can you get pictures of all the new characters?



- Internet. look up the paintings like 7777777 said. 
 Quick note: some items don't have fakes. Also, Redd does not have a tell in his expressions anymore on what is fake or not.
- Yes you can. Animal pictures are back.


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. How can you tell fakes from real at Redd's Tent?


http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/40664617166/crazy-redd


----------



## Gandalf

Jake. said:


> http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/40664617166/crazy-redd



Going to avoid guides for paintings this time round. Imma get the full experience of being scammed by Redd


----------



## bootie101

Funny enough my villages have been giving me real paintings so I'm not too fussed about redds. I just guess now..


----------



## Punchyleaf

If I go and recolor a couch with pillows (like the polka dot couch) and make it recolored to yellow, can I also take it back and customize the pillows?


----------



## Zen

Loviechu said:


> If I go and recolor a couch with pillows (like the polka dot couch) and make it recolored to yellow, can I also take it back and customize the pillows?



You can remake an item as many times as you like. But you can't add anything to them they didn't already have.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ah ok. Yeah I knew I wouldn't be able to do that for certain items. But I saw very cute designs to use on some items like dressers and sofas that use a type of cloth on them.
I'm glad I can recolor and then customize the cloth though. That makes me happy.

Punchy pillows, here I come <3

Also, those cushions that are set on the floor, are they hard to come by? Or are they sold randomly with the Nooklings? And can they be reordered?


----------



## Zen

Loviechu said:


> Ah ok. Yeah I knew I wouldn't be able to do that for certain items. But I saw very cute designs to use on some items like dressers and sofas that use a type of cloth on them.
> I'm glad I can recolor and then customize the cloth though. That makes me happy.
> 
> Punchy pillows, here I come <3
> 
> Also, those cushions that are set on the floor, are they hard to come by? Or are they sold randomly with the Nooklings? And can they be reordered?



They can be reordered. I don't think they're particularly hard to come by. I (any other member here) can prefer them for you if you're having trouble acquiring them.


----------



## tigereyes86

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/paintings-works-of-art/

I found this when I wondered about paintings, similar to Jake's but with the real painting on the same page so you can see if Redd's matches the real one or not.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Oh thank you Zen! You guys on TBT are so helpful ^^


----------



## Pokeking

I like that they added sculptures to this version. I just wished Rodan's The Thinker would have been added.


----------



## Fame

this might seem silly but do items become 'sold out' on the island?


----------



## Jake

Fame said:


> this might seem silly but do items become 'sold out' on the island?


I dont think so


----------



## perford2004

I've wondered this for awhile... kind of a three part question.

How many K.K. Slider songs are there in this game? Do all of his old songs return (I'm ready for Stale Cupcakes, and K.K. Tango!)? How many new songs does he have?

Thanks!


----------



## Kaijudomage

perford2004 said:


> I've wondered this for awhile... kind of a three part question.
> 
> How many K.K. Slider songs are there in this game? Do all of his old songs return (I'm ready for Stale Cupcakes, and K.K. Tango!)? How many new songs does he have?
> 
> Thanks!



I haven't counted them, but THIS YouTube channel has all the returning K.K. Slider music listed in the two DJ K.K.'s House Night Medley videos. There is separate video for new songs.

On a side note, I'm glad you can finally buy them, getting it from the upgraded Timmy & Tommy store.


----------



## Pokeking

Which upgrade do they start to appear? Is it the second or third? Speaking of which, I know we can put album art on the walls. Does this take the music (lets say K.K. Rider) out of the player?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yes it does take it out of the player.

And I'm not entirely sure but I think it's after you upgrade from Nooklings junction.


----------



## Fjoora

Hey Zen. 
Quick question.
I have the white guide made by Nintendo Dream. 
My question is, which guide is the guide that shows each villagers homes?
Is it the perfect guide? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/4047286680/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=


----------



## bootie101

Jesirawr said:


> Hey Zen.
> Quick question.
> I have the white guide made by Nintendo Dream.
> My question is, which guide is the guide that shows each villagers homes?
> Is it the perfect guide? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/4047286680/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=


I have a similar question .. which guide has the best, most and biggest images?


----------



## Zen

Fame said:


> this might seem silly but do items become 'sold out' on the island?



They do not.  It's a damn good way to get a TON of bushes.




Loviechu said:


> Oh thank you Zen! You guys on TBT are so helpful ^^



Anytime 




perford2004 said:


> I've wondered this for awhile... kind of a three part question.
> 
> How many K.K. Slider songs are there in this game? Do all of his old songs return (I'm ready for Stale Cupcakes, and K.K. Tango!)? How many new songs does he have?
> 
> Thanks!



he has quite a bit of old songs return as this game seems to have the largest catalog of KK songs. Not sure about how many are new, but he has 94 songs available. A few of which have special requirement and cannot be requested normally. for example, the birthday song.




Pokeking said:


> Which upgrade do they start to appear? Is it the second or third? Speaking of which, I know we can put album art on the walls. Does this take the music (lets say K.K. Rider) out of the player?



- It (music) appears at the Home center upgrade.
- Music appears as a music note. You can put it in a music player so you can listen to it or you can put it on the wall. Either way, the note disappears from your inventory and appears where you put it. I.E. If you don't put it in the music player, you can't listen to it.

Quick note: Music File have an interior theme as far as the HRA is concerned.





Jesirawr said:


> Hey Zen.
> Quick question.
> I have the white guide made by Nintendo Dream.
> My question is, which guide is the guide that shows each villagers homes?
> Is it the perfect guide? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/4047286680/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=



- Unfortunately, there isn't a guide that shows the inside of each home. It seems there is no need for that info.
- The largest guide is the white guide as it is also a checklist. The perfect guide is the one you can use all the time, for me, that is a combination of 3 guides :/




bootie101 said:


> I have a similar question .. which guide has the best, most and biggest images?



2 different ones.

Most images - The white guide (the one that has 4000 plastered on it)
Biggest images - The official nintendo guide.


----------



## bootie101

thankyou zen


----------



## perford2004

In the link you posted, the songs that are listed are just parts of the two Medleys that DJ K.K. performs. One can assume that all of these are returning (And it certainly lists every single song from the previous games) but it doesn't necessarily mean that they are all returning songs. You know?



And thank you Zen! In the previous game it has listed that there were 75 songs in total, so I guess we can all assume that there are 19 new songs? I hope!


----------



## Fjoora

Zen said:


> - Unfortunately, there isn't a guide that shows the inside of each home. It seems there is no need for that info.
> - The largest guide is the white guide as it is also a checklist. The perfect guide is the one you can use all the time, for me, that is a combination of 3 guides :/
> 
> Most images - The white guide (the one that has 4000 plastered on it)
> Biggest images - The official nintendo guide.



Are you certain?  I saw this and just wanted to confirm it was the perfect guide. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vjqshnd7O8g&list=UU6R6oKQIDG6RJIhZ7Ae79QA&index=2
Each villager seems to have a preview of the inside of their home and I thought it was pretty neat.


----------



## Zen

Jesirawr said:


> Are you certain?  I saw this and just wanted to confirm it was the perfect guide. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vjqshnd7O8g&list=UU6R6oKQIDG6RJIhZ7Ae79QA&index=2
> Each villager seems to have a preview of the inside of their home and I thought it was pretty neat.



Oh that one! I haven't looked at that one in a while! Oddly enough it's the one I use most. I apologize, it does have a view of all the houses. 

Now to find it... I have post-its on mine just like the girl in the video does.

edit: found it! twas under the stack of books by my bookshelf


----------



## Fame

Zen said:


> Oh that one! I haven't looked at that one in a while! Oddly enough it's the one I use most. I apologize, it does have a view of all the houses.
> 
> Now to find it... I have post-its on mine just like the girl in the video does.
> 
> edit: found it! twas under the stack of books by my bookshelf



i have that guide and ive put post-its on mine too xD
edit: may as well add a picture too ^^


----------



## Fjoora

Zen said:


> Oh that one! I haven't looked at that one in a while! Oddly enough it's the one I use most. I apologize, it does have a view of all the houses.
> 
> Now to find it... I have post-its on mine just like the girl in the video does.
> 
> edit: found it! twas under the stack of books by my bookshelf



Super.  I'm ordering it now :3


----------



## Kaijudomage

Zen said:


>



If I could read Japanese, I'd buy that guide in a heartbeat....
(I'd wait for an English one at this point anyway)

Animal Crossing is one of the only game series I would ever consider buying a guide for.


----------



## Fjoora

Kaijudomage said:


> If I could read Japanese, I'd buy that guide in a heartbeat....
> (I'd wait for an English one at this point anyway)
> 
> Animal Crossing is one of the only game series I would ever consider buying a guide for.



This will be my second Japanese guide and My hubby and I have two English guides preordered..
It just helps subside my anxiousness!


----------



## Miss Renee

Is there a page showing some of the wigs?


----------



## JKDOS

Are the Animal Crossing guides actually that thick!?!? It's like an encyclopedia !


----------



## Officer Berri

Japan gets such cool stuff. D: American guides are barely a quarter of that thickness!


----------



## Zen

Fame said:


> i have that guide and ive put post-its on mine too xD
> edit: may as well add a picture too ^^
> View attachment 3324



I love those post-its 




Miss Renee said:


> Is there a page showing some of the wigs?



Indeed there are. It's with the hats.




traceguy said:


> Are the Animal Crossing guides actually that thick!?!? It's like an encyclopedia !



For large games, nearly every guide in Japan is this concise. I love it


----------



## Officer Berri

Japaaan share your nice things. ;^; I want nice things. But I cannot read the Japanese stuffffffsss.


----------



## Kaijudomage

This has been bothering me, what is the Japanese name for this hamster? Also is there a better picture anywhere?



Is that a Luchador mask....?


----------



## Jennifer

Kaijudomage said:


> This has been bothering me, what is the Japanese name for this hamster? Also is there a better picture anywhere?
> 
> View attachment 3331
> 
> Is that a Luchador mask....?



That's どぐろう. Here's a picture of him:


----------



## Fjoora

Jennifer said:


> That's どぐろう. Here's a picture of him:



When I drop that into google translate, it literally translates to "glow throat"....wtf...


----------



## Zen

Jesirawr said:


> When I drop that into google translate, it literally translates to "glow throat"....wtf...



He's in the Hamster class of animals, but he's a prairie dog. Hence Dog-rou (-rou being a suffix for male names in japan. e.g. Ichirou.)


----------



## Hamusuta

I'm sorry if this has been answerd before, but could you show me all of the 'future gold' furniture set.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Zen said:


> He's in the Hamster class of animals, but he's a prairie dog. Hence Dog-rou (-rou being a suffix for male names in japan. e.g. Ichirou.)



Oh, he's not even a Hamster, but that still doesn't explain the Luchador mask he looks to have on.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Kaijudomage said:


> Oh, he's not even a Hamster, but that still doesn't explain the Luchador mask he looks to have on.



It's because prairie dogs are from Mexico. Luchadors are also from Mexico  now add the two together and it's that cute little thing


----------



## Kaijudomage

Loviechu said:


> It's because prairie dogs are from Mexico. Luchadors are also from Mexico  now add the two together and it's that cute little thing



Ah, I didn't think of that, wonder if his English name will retain some of that cleverness?
He is my favorite looking Hamster, there's almost no love for him in the What is your favourite of each animal? POLL.... D:


----------



## Punchyleaf

Maybe he will have a luchador type name in english? I hope, at least 
I can't even go near that thread lol asking me to choose one of certain animals Is just cruel ;3; I can't choose between the hamsters (except Cherry, she freaks me out for some reason) and the deer and some of the others is just impossible for me right now


----------



## Fjoora

Now that I have both the Nintendo Dream Guide (white on with 4000 written on it) and the perfect guide (shows the winter and summer images on the cover and inside cover) I can say that for the most part I prefer the perfect guide.  
As a non-Japanese speaking American, I really appreciate the larger images, the shots of the inside of villagers homes, the pictures of each of the fish's shadows, etc.  The perfect guide is definitely less extensive as far as information, while the Nintendo Dream crams it in till the end. 
All in all, there are pages in each book that I've bookmarked in case the English guides doesn't include the info.


----------



## Cottonball

I know theres socks and tights in the game, but I was wondering if there's any black knee length socks? 

And is there any high heels?


----------



## Eirynfox

Is this the mecca of guides I see before me! 

I wonder if there will be an aussie version of any guide books. The one with the TV guide in it.... omg... tv guide  *drool*


----------



## DJStarstryker

Jesirawr said:


> Now that I have both the Nintendo Dream Guide (white on with 4000 written on it) and the perfect guide (shows the winter and summer images on the cover and inside cover) I can say that for the most part I prefer the perfect guide.
> As a non-Japanese speaking American, I really appreciate the larger images, the shots of the inside of villagers homes, the pictures of each of the fish's shadows, etc.  The perfect guide is definitely less extensive as far as information, while the Nintendo Dream crams it in till the end.
> All in all, there are pages in each book that I've bookmarked in case the English guides doesn't include the info.



Does the perfect guide have pictures of every item, fish, and bug? Been thinking about buying one of the Japanese guides, but I mainly want it for the item pics, to make it easier to track which items I have and which I don't. Maybe I'll buy that one.


----------



## Fjoora

DJStarstryker said:


> Does the perfect guide have pictures of every item, fish, and bug? Been thinking about buying one of the Japanese guides, but I mainly want it for the item pics, to make it easier to track which items I have and which I don't. Maybe I'll buy that one.



Yep.  The only difference that I can think of off the top of my head is that the Nintendo Dream guide has a full list of every recolor option for the recycle shop and the perfect guide only gives a few examples.  Other than that, the perfect guide has pictures of everything, and at a much better quality.  I guess it's a hard choice lol
Both is preferable, but it might be too expensive to get multiple.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Jesirawr said:


> Yep.  The only difference that I can think of off the top of my head is that the Nintendo Dream guide has a full list of every recolor option for the recycle shop and the perfect guide only gives a few examples.  Other than that, the perfect guide has pictures of everything, and at a much better quality.  I guess it's a hard choice lol
> Both is preferable, but it might be too expensive to get multiple.



Thanks for the info. Definitely going for that book then. I don't need the recolor list because it's easy enough to find out what those options are myself. I just want to make sure I get all of the items in the first place!


----------



## Cottonball

Can someones please tell me which guide this one is? 

http://25.media.tumblr.com/8d84ad4dc0d77a0fc7a5ef7cee74f475/tumblr_mh61a8C9Qy1rnx565o1_1280.jpg


----------



## Jake

Cottonball said:


> Can someones please tell me which guide this one is?
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/8d84ad4dc0d77a0fc7a5ef7cee74f475/tumblr_mh61a8C9Qy1rnx565o1_1280.jpg



Nintendo Dream (i think)


----------



## Cottonball

Thanks!!  I might wanna buy it even though its in Japanese, but im going to get my prima guide first if thats not good enough I might buy.


----------



## Merelfantasy

Hey, does anyone know if there is a yellow raincoat + hat in the game? Does someone have pictures of it?


----------



## Batsu

There is a yellow raincoat (and boots):



There isn't a hat to go with it, but the School Cap would match it well:


Neither of those are my pics (I found them on google) but I can take a picture of the coat and hat from the Perfect Guide if you want to see them.


----------



## Merelfantasy

Batsu said:


> Neither of those are my pics (I found them on google) but I can take a picture of the coat and hat from the Perfect Guide if you want to see them.



No need, but thanks a lot. It looks so cute hihi!


----------



## runekey

Holy ****


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Can someone find the Category pages for Gracie's fashion check and post links?
Please and thank you to whoever does!


----------



## SockHead

runekey said:


> Holy ****



Please don't spam


----------



## Anna

This is when I wish I could read Japanese because I would because I would buy them all!


----------



## bootie101

I ordered this one from playasia https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...e+guide&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari

Hopefully the pictures are good still.. I was going to get the 2 you suggested but on eBay they were a bit expensive with slow shipping. I didn't really trust some of the eBay sellers either.. Some were selling for $88.. Crazy price

Edit.. I found the Nintendo one on eBay and bought that too.. I think ill stop now lol.


----------



## Rue

I know this is bumping an old thread, but do you have a picture of the un-lockable wallpaper from completing the fish and insects? I believe it's called "Underwater Wallpaper"


----------



## Rainy Day

Seeing as you've had the game for a couple months now. What is the grass wear like so far? Is it terrible like in City Folk or does it disappear so slowly that it actually as time to regrow? Does it disappear faster with running vs walking?


----------



## Ouroboros

Kaijudomage said:


> Oh, he's not even a Hamster, but that still doesn't explain the Luchador mask he looks to have on.



Bit late responding to this, but...

I don't think that's a Luchador mask. It looks like a Dogu to me. 
Considering his Japanese name is _Dogu_rou, and his English name is Clay... I'd suspect this to be the actual case, as Dogu are ancient Japanese clay effigies. 

Pretty cool character.


----------



## Zen

Rainy Day said:


> Seeing as you've had the game for a couple months now. What is the grass wear like so far? Is it terrible like in City Folk or does it disappear so slowly that it actually as time to regrow? Does it disappear faster with running vs walking?



The grass wear is unlike city folk. It grows faster, it wears down slower, and it's protected by patterns. Previously, patterns destroyed the grass underneath. Now they protect it. You can run to your heart's content if you have patterned streets.

It disappears faster with running. Which makes sense. 

Grass regrows in a week or so when flowers are planted and it is watered everyday. 

Do keep in mind that your town has dead areas normally where grass will never grow/regrow.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh wow I didn't know that there were patches were Grass wouldn't ever grow! I assume those patches would be the areas that started out as dirt spots in the first place?


----------



## Gandalf

Are there any dead spots in new leaf where normal trees just don't grow? I remember being driven nuts in past games trying to make forests and having giant empty patches because of them


----------



## Nilesse

That is a lot of guides... I have my fair stash myself, but sadly enough not for New Leaf.


----------



## Rainy Day

Zen said:


> The grass wear is unlike city folk. It grows faster, it wears down slower, and it's protected by patterns. Previously, patterns destroyed the grass underneath. Now they protect it. You can run to your heart's content if you have patterned streets.
> 
> It disappears faster with running. Which makes sense.
> 
> Grass regrows in a week or so when flowers are planted and it is watered everyday.
> 
> Do keep in mind that your town has dead areas normally where grass will never grow/regrow.



Thanks for the reply.

I will have patterned paths but I don't like limiting my guests to having to use the paths only. Hopefully the grass wear is so slow that I won't notice it.


----------



## Nooblord

Rue said:


> I know this is bumping an old thread, but do you have a picture of the un-lockable wallpaper from completing the fish and insects? I believe it's called "Underwater Wallpaper"



OMG, yessssss. This is what I've been looking for. I really want an underwater wall paper for one of my rooms. Might take me a year to get it, but it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## oath2order

You can buy that from the museum shop.


----------



## Eirynfox

I have a question, how do you expect to defend yourself from the zombie apocalypse with just those?


----------



## Zen

Officer Berri said:


> Oh wow I didn't know that there were patches were Grass wouldn't ever grow! I assume those patches would be the areas that started out as dirt spots in the first place?



Indeed.




Gandalf said:


> Are there any dead spots in new leaf where normal trees just don't grow? I remember being driven nuts in past games trying to make forests and having giant empty patches because of them



Not really. There is such a thing as too much things planted though. You have to spread the trees out. If they are concentrated in one area too much, they create dead areas in that section. You can make a forest but clear a patch in the middle or something. It should work out just fine then.




Rainy Day said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I will have patterned paths but I don't like limiting my guests to having to use the paths only. Hopefully the grass wear is so slow that I won't notice it.



You'll notice it. It's slow, but it's noticeable when it's missing.




Eirynfox said:


> I have a question, how do you expect to defend yourself from the zombie apocalypse with just those?



Going by the RE movies, Japan gets destroyed by bombs.


----------



## Eirynfox

Zen said:


> Going by the RE movies, Japan gets destroyed by bombs.



Can you leave the game guides to me in your will then please?


----------



## MrDarragh

Haha, they're almost the thickness of a phone book lmao! I wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## DJStarstryker

MrDarragh said:


> Haha, they're almost the thickness of a phone book lmao! I wouldn't know where to start!



A lot of Japanese video game guides are. It's really interesting to go into a Japanese book store and see them. I saw a strategy guide in a used book store the other day for Final Fantasy VI (the old SNES Final Fantasy III). It was more than 3x the size of the old US Nintendo Power version. I flipped through it and it had a lot of pictures and transcripts of text characters say and so on in addition to regular old secrets and strategy.


----------



## MrDarragh

DJStarstryker said:


> A lot of Japanese video game guides are. It's really interesting to go into a Japanese book store and see them. I saw a strategy guide in a used book store the other day for Final Fantasy VI (the old SNES Final Fantasy III). It was more than 3x the size of the old US Nintendo Power version. I flipped through it and it had a lot of pictures and transcripts of text characters say and so on in addition to regular old secrets and strategy.



Hmph.. When I get my English guide, it'll be interesting to compare them! Wonder what we're missing? xD


----------



## Zen

Since The game was released today, I would just like to say that it has been a pleasure helping out with the preliminary knowledge base for this game here and everywhere else.

Enjoy the game everyone and see y'all online


----------



## Campy

Zen said:


> Since The game was released today, I would just like to say that it has been a pleasure helping out with the preliminary knowledge base for this game here and everywhere else.
> 
> Enjoy the game everyone and see y'all online


Thanks for all the help, Zen! This thread's been a big help for me since I joined this forum.


----------



## Datura

Zen said:


> Since The game was released today, I would just like to say that it has been a pleasure helping out with the preliminary knowledge base for this game here and everywhere else.
> 
> Enjoy the game everyone and see y'all online



Thank you, it was a joy to read


----------



## Iced_Holly

Okay, those guides are freaking huge.  I know there's a lot of stuff to do in this game, but damn.


----------



## Kikki

Mint said:


> Here is a not-so-great picture of the one with the crown.
> LINK DELETED
> I think it is a CT exclusive.



How was that skin tone achieved?  It looks so good with the white hair, too.  I haven't seen a skin tone option while playing...

(First post, so I had to delete the image.  It was on page 71 of this thread.)


----------



## Zen

Kikki said:


> How was that skin tone achieved?  It looks so good with the white hair, too.  I haven't seen a skin tone option while playing...
> 
> (First post, so I had to delete the image.  It was on page 71 of this thread.)



Stand in the sun. Skin tone is not selectable in this game.


----------



## Kikki

Zen said:


> Stand in the sun. Skin tone is not selectable in this game.



Thanks.  Wow, that's quite a tan.  I was all excited, thinking perhaps the North American version takes the different races of their players into account since Canada and the US are heavily multicultural.  Oh well...it does still look good.


----------

